# Blue Collar Classics



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

I have a bike collection, but I'm not a collector. I just hang onto most of my bikes, and I started riding a long time ago.

You guys would hate me for my Ritchey P-21. Once one of the coolest MTBs you could have, I got it in 1994 when my 1987 American Breezer was stolen.

It is now my town bike, and the paint and frame are battered. The wheels and tires are mismatched, and the saddle is worn out. The remains of a broken pump clip are still under the bottle cage screws.

It's a town bike.










As I make my daily journey, I see bikes that the people on this forum would give a lot to own and restore, but to their owners they are just the bike, representing basic transportation, not collectible treasures. So I take photos when I can, and after starting this thread with my own bike, I'll add a few others I have run across.


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

This Nishiki Alein is somebody's town bike in Durango,


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

A Mountain Goat at the Fairfax Festival, "parked" on the ground and unsecured. I never did spot the owner.


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

A cheaper Nishiki. This guy was riding in Mill Valley, and I stopped him to get the photo. It's his town bike.


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

A Ritchey in a garage. When I first posted this, some of you tried to get me to identify the owner so you could make him an offer. He doesn't want to give it up.


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

This guy got evicted, and he left a lot of stuff. His landlord said I could have the bike.

It's a Funk, obviously stolen because the Serial # was ground off. I did my best to find any reports of a stolen Funk, but without success, so I gave it to my friend who turned it into his street bike.


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

A nice old Fisher chained up in Durango.


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

A well-worn WTB Phoenix outside the Iron Springs Brewery. Terrible light.


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

The most battered Cunningham in the world. Front derailleur gone, torn off by the owner's pants cuff. Rear brake cable and roller cam wedge wrapped around handlebars.



















How many spokes do you REALLY need?


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

the cunningham...   

now these are the blue collar bikes that should be posted here. :thumbsup:


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

My size too! I'd love to find that bike.


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

Wish somebody would leave a Funk lying around my place. 

Cool bikes..thanks for posting.



Steve


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

Remind me to bring bolt cutters on my next trip to Colorado. here is my blue collar Fat


----------



## djmuff (Sep 8, 2004)

Awesome thread idea. This is something I was thinking about actually- posting up photos of bikes out in the real world, randoms that you see out on bike racks, on the trails, or at races. Bikes that are obviously getting used and have a story to tell. I had a bike to start the thread, and was looking for more, but you beat me to it.

Before I continue, I gotta say, I wish your Ritchey was the standard definition for "battered." I think that bike looks great.

Here's my contribution. There's a local here in Tucson with a Yeti Ultimate, apparently he's the original owner. He can be seen riding it around town pretty frequently. It's funny, but he kinda looks like the Yeti on the headbadge. Definitely cool to see this rolling around town, though it does look a little beat up close. Pics stolen from https://www.43bikes.com/




























Check it out- his headset is the same color as the one on my Ultimate. Must be the Arizona sun.









And the owner-


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

fantastic 

(my personal fave is the fisher!)


----------



## sho220 (Aug 3, 2005)

Repack Rider said:


>


The sticker on the head tube is what a lot of folks here probably looked like when seeing this one...


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

Repack Rider said:


> This Nishiki Alein is somebody's town bike in Durango,


I can offer some info about this loved Alien, it belongs to my good friend Chad, manager of the durango devo team, champion bike polo guru, and SSWC09 promoter.

It was his first mountain bike around 91, and its the only possession he's owned his whole life. You can read his ramblings at

durangodevo.wordpress.com
sswc09.wordpress.com

The day CK took this photo, he had ridden it to town to view and celebrate Klunkerz, but he and myself were turned away for not being film fest passholders. :madmax:


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Cool thread, CK. I've always dug utility bikes for some reason.

I have a commuter made out of an 87 John Tomac Signature Mongoose. Pure utility - no regard for looks. 

No pics, though.


----------



## richieb (Oct 21, 2004)

That Cunningham makes me sad.  That guy needs an anoymous gift certificate to his local shop...


----------



## Schmitty (Sep 7, 2008)

That FUNK is hot.. his susp. forks were art.

Does anyone care about Nishikis?


-Schmitty-


----------



## Vlad (Feb 7, 2004)

Awesome. These well used and beat bikes are much more interesting than some of the ridiculously overpriced, retro-for-retro's sake builds that get posted here. I'm still psyched that the gentleman who owns that lovely 10th Anniversary Fat rides the heck out of it.


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

I made a special trip to add this one to the collection, although I have known about it for a long time.

The original owner committed suicide over 20 years ago, and left his most prized possession, this Ibis, to his best friend. The friend rode it a lot, but in the end was not as avid a cyclist, and the bike lives outside the house, exposed to the elements. Note the cheap saddle and the mismatched levers.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

The Avion is one of the most successful of the broader base, Asian made boutique bikes.


----------



## WTB-rider (Jul 25, 2004)

Lots o' bungee cords there.


----------



## bikerboy (Jan 13, 2004)

WTB-rider said:


> Lots o' bungee cords there.


Looks a little like a confused slingshot.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

I wish I could commute now but I don't have any outside bikes and no indoor parking is available at my work. This is my last commuter sled. I used to run CX tires and ride it in the Don Valley too for all you Canadjuns.


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

A Muddy Fox is hardly a classic bike, but this one has to be 20+ years old, and someone rode it today. Besides, when do you ever see a Muddy Fox?


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Cool Avocet tires too. Muddy Fox is common in Japan.


----------



## CS2 (Jul 24, 2007)

bushpig said:


> I wish I could commute now but I don't have any outside bikes and no indoor parking is available at my work. This is my last commuter sled. I used to run CX tires and ride it in the Don Valley too for all you Canadjuns.


Got any pics from another angle. The front looks great.


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2009)

there's a 40 page thread on this topic over on mtb-classic.de for those who cannot get enough of seeing neglected and abused bikes (POS and higher end)

https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=95669


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

bushpig said:


> Cool Avocet tires too. Muddy Fox is common in Japan.


And in the UK of course; I'm sure Retrobiker Kaiser will not mind me posting a link to this rather nice example:

http://www.retrobike.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?t=54439&highlight=muddy+fox+prestige


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

I've posted this before. I saw this bike sitting outside for two months. No lock. Apparently abandoned. (I undid the seat QR to see) My wife wouldn't let me take it home.


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

bushpig said:


> I've posted this before. I saw this bike sitting outside for two months. No lock. Apparently abandoned. (I undid the seat QR to see) My wife wouldn't let me take it home.


You are a better man than I. I am not sure I could take that kind of temptation. If you took it though you could never really enjoy it.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

My wife cautioned me strongly not to get involved in potential dodgy business!


----------



## pete_mcc (Aug 19, 2006)

This one has been saved now.


----------



## Farmfield (Jun 27, 2009)

pete_mcc said:


> This one has been saved now.


That looks very similar to my Easton frame... My frame was imported by Gothenburg (Sweden) skateshop 'ProStüff' back in 1991-92 and sold by them under the name 'Tucker' - and if there's another brand named 'Tucker', it has nothing to do with this, it was their own name for the bikes they built... The frames were delivered powdercoated only with Easton stickers,(clearcoted above) and they put 'Tucker' on them w/ vinyl cut-outs... Still one of the stiffest frames I ever ridden - even now as it's on wheels again after 15 years in the basement, hehe...










The colortone & Easton stickers in the picture is fake, it's really in a semi-horrid mustard yellow - the changed colortone & photoshoped stickers are for mock-up reasons only, the frame is one step away from going to the powdercoaters för a new coat of 'higway yellow' and then stickers & clearcoat on top... 

Oh, and I don't know who they bought the frames from in the US, but they were absolutely high end frames back then, Yeti-priced...


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

Carsten said:


> there's a 40 page thread on this topic over on mtb-classic.de for those who cannot get enough of seeing neglected and abused bikes (POS and higher end)
> 
> https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=95669


They have a thread like in the GT manufacturers section of the German forum also.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

bushpig said:


> I've posted this before. I saw this bike sitting outside for two months. No lock. Apparently abandoned. (I undid the seat QR to see) My wife wouldn't let me take it home.


i can picture you w/ th wife, in Japan and most of the time you are wondering about the Ritchey. hehehehe...


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Carsten said:


> there's a 40 page thread on this topic over on mtb-classic.de for those who cannot get enough of seeing neglected and abused bikes (POS and higher end)
> 
> https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=95669


this goes against every law of man and nature.


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

It just goes to show that they're just bikes after all


----------



## scooterendo (Jan 30, 2004)

*Turned away in Durango?*

Hey,
Sorry about that. It wasn't our fault! Nobody told us about the situation and they couldn't give us another screening. Hope you got see it, eventually. You can still get it on my www.klunkerz.com website. Once again, sorry you couldn't get in. 
Ride on,
Billy



ameybrook said:


> I can offer some info about this loved Alien, it belongs to my good friend Chad, manager of the durango devo team, champion bike polo guru, and SSWC09 promoter.
> 
> It was his first mountain bike around 91, and its the only possession he's owned his whole life. You can read his ramblings at
> 
> ...


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

scooterendo said:


> Hey,
> Sorry about that. It wasn't our fault! Nobody told us about the situation and they couldn't give us another screening. Hope you got see it, eventually. You can still get it on my www.klunkerz.com website. Once again, sorry you couldn't get in.
> Ride on,
> Billy


No worries Billy, thats water under the bridge. In hindsight, we were pretty naive to think we could walk in during the FF.

I actually havent seen it. I suck. :nonod:


----------



## scooterendo (Jan 30, 2004)

Such a cool town. I hope to get back there soon. I'm self-distributing, so if you know anyone who wants a copy, send 'em my way. I stuff the envelops m'sef, with a post card or two in there.


----------



## PLSD (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm kinda late to this thread but I think I finaly found a category for my bike.
From now on when people ask "WHAT THE HELL IS THAT?" I can say it's a Blue Collar Classic.
I've had it for 27 years and its virtualy unchanged.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Classic!


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Awesome. That ride is way cool. Great vintage ride....


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

This one-owner 1982 Ritchey was too big for the woman who bought it from me, but she is still riding it.


----------



## J_Westy (Jan 7, 2009)

Repack Rider said:


> This one-owner 1982 Ritchey was too big for the woman who bought it from me, but she is still riding it.


Does she know what she has?


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

J_Westy said:


> Does she know what she has?


I told her that there were plenty of people willing to take it off her hands.


----------



## ScottyMTB (Oct 26, 2005)

PLSD said:


> I'm kinda late to this thread but I think I finaly found a category for my bike.
> From now on when people ask "WHAT THE HELL IS THAT?" I can say it's a Blue Collar Classic.
> I've had it for 27 years and its virtualy unchanged.


Nice!


----------



## 92gli (Sep 28, 2006)

Repack Rider said:


>


Titrons :eekster:


----------



## bmxcollector (Nov 21, 2006)

Good lord that is a valuable set of pedals! Not to mention the entire bike.


----------



## GoldenEraMTB (Aug 25, 2008)

92gli said:


> Titrons :eekster:




great thread.


----------



## ckevlar (Feb 9, 2005)

Chit, You could get more for the pedals the the rest of the bike.


----------



## ScottyMTB (Oct 26, 2005)

*Depends*



ckevlar said:


> Chit, You could get more for the pedals the the rest of the bike.


That depends on what is in the basket.


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

Today's finds. This Klein looks well used, but that saddle angle...Oh my!


----------



## ckevlar (Feb 9, 2005)

Show her this auction. She may decide to replace the pedals.

https://cgi.ebay.com/Old-School-BMX-TITRON-HUTCH-Mini-Pedals-SUPER-RARE_W0QQitemZ280392739568QQcmdZViewItemQQptZCycling_Parts_Accessories?hash=item4148b5aaf0&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14



Repack Rider said:


> This one-owner 1982 Ritchey was too big for the woman who bought it from me, but she is still riding it.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

That is amazing. It's only money right. Vintage BMX is so expensive in relation to Mtb. What do first Gen beartraps go for?


----------



## tl1 (Dec 21, 2003)

*This is refreshing*



gm1230126 said:


> They have a thread like in the GT manufacturers section of the German forum also.


...rather than depressing. It's sad to see some great bikes in the hands of non avid bikers that just don't care about them and leave them outside to decay, often unused. It's also extremely refreshing to see old mountain bikes that are ridden often, that aren't pristine barely ridden wall hangers/investments/antique road show fodder.


----------



## Vlad (Feb 7, 2004)

The vintage BMX is insanely overpriced, and a lot of the parts were garbage. The vintage MTB market, while still out of my price range, usually offers quality parts.


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

I saw this in Fairfax after my ride. I'm guessing that this is the hand-me-down town bike. The front brake cable is broken, but the red ano SP QR, bottle carrier and pedal cages are nicely matched, so it looks like someone was proud of this bike...once.


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

just beggin for a rebuild with some dirt drops in that stem...


----------



## 1 cog frog (Dec 21, 2004)

I need that stem for my dirt drop build! Wonder if it's 1 1/8"  

frog


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

I spotted this '80s Ross outside the Coffee Roastery in Fairfax. Although it was originally an inexpensive bike and is not "collectible" in the VRC sense, you have to appreciate the care it has received for the last 20+ years. This bike is immaculate! The owner told me he has a newer Trek, but he still loves his old Ross.


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

1 cog frog said:


> I need that stem for my dirt drop build! Wonder if it's 1 1/8"
> 
> frog


FWIW I believe all Marins were 1 1/8th by 1993 (that bikes model year), that is obviously not the stock stem though.

That Ross would look sweet with some Fisher Grateful Dead decals on it.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

or Mongoose ones. Anyone got a set?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

mechagouki said:


> That Ross would look sweet with some Fisher Grateful Dead decals on it.


LOL!


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

or Cunningham


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

I think you can get Cunningham decals at your local hardware store.


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

mechagouki said:


> FWIW I believe all Marins were 1 1/8th by 1993 (that bikes model year), that is obviously not the stock stem though.
> 
> That Ross would look sweet with some Fisher Grateful Dead decals on it.


My 89 Marin Team is 1 1/8.


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

I spotted this one today, a real heartbreaker. A fillet-brazed Ritchey sitting outside in the yard. We've only had six inches of rain in the last week, and there was no saddle on the bike. I dumped a cup of black water out of the frame before I took the photos.

This bike needs to be saved. I asked the resident whether it was for sale, and he told me it belonged to his son, who had gone to a newer bike, and he would ask. If it looks like it can be acquired, I'll mention that here and see if there is any interest. The guy I spoke to also showed me his Gary Fisher Joshua, which didn't interest me as much.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Sad.


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

*Gee........?*



Repack Rider said:


> I spotted this one today, a real heartbreaker. A fillet-brazed Ritchey sitting outside in the yard. We've only had six inches of rain in the last week, and there was no saddle on the bike. I dumped a cup of black water out of the frame before I took the photos.
> 
> This bike needs to be saved. I asked the resident whether it was for sale, and he told me it belonged to his son, who had gone to a newer bike, and he would ask. If it looks like it can be acquired, I'll mention that here and see if there is any interest. The guy I spoke to also showed me his Gary Fisher Joshua, which didn't interest me as much.


I don't think there would be any interest in that old junker ...how may PM's have you gotten so far?


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

This Miyata caught my eye because it has a saddle that is worth more than the bike it's attached to.

I would like to know the story behind this combination of Brooks B-72 and "old but not vintage" machinery.


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

Nice fillet brazed (but not Teasdale) Fisher being used as a town bike. The same owner had a Teasdale Fisher frame also, but not built up.



















Interesting stepped seat cluster.










If it were a Teasdale, it would say so here.










For comparison, here is the BB of the Teasdale Fisher. Check out the difference in the way the chainstays are attached.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Nice Fisher! It don't mean a thing if it ain't got the Tees'


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

That Fisher is really nice.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Somebody rescue that Ritchey. 
Please..........


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Aemmer said:


> Somebody rescue that Ritchey.
> Please..........


Happy to.

Saved one just today actually...


----------



## themanmonkey (Nov 1, 2005)

Hey *RR* where is that Cunningham? I swear I've seen it before back when I lived in Santa Barbara ('00-'04).

Oh and the B-72 in the mid-line MTB. When I used to work in a pretty neighborhood oriented shop in Seattle we put a lot of B-72s on bikes like that because someone wanted something more comfortable.

I like a lot of the bikes in this thread because as a builder I'm not interested in building bling. I'll let others carry on with that madness. I like to build bikes for folks that will ride them into the ground.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Right on Rumpfy,
Just another weekend score in Northern California.......
Nothing like a hand made frame from one of the founders of the sport. 
I hope you got some decent parts off it as well. 

One of these days I am going to take a seminar from you all on how to find these project bikes. Ever since Ritchieb came up with those two early vintage Ritchey's, I have been looking at the local Clist more often. No luck yet, but when one finally comes up, I will be chasing Stan to be the first one there.

T


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

Aemmer I have a feeling Stan won't be at the front of the line when you get there. The search for many of these bikes has gone long beyond craigslist these days. It's relational networking in many cases. Somebody knows someone who has them and also knows the person that wants it bad and connections are made. Sometimes it takes a couple days sometimes months to even over a year before it happens. Sure others on have experienced this in locating a bike. Sure a few will make it to craigs and the bay but many of the best are and will be found by word of mouth and networking.


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

Yup, it's all about who you know.....unless you just get lucky


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

In my case, my business gets me into several people's houses every day, and I always look in the garage.


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

*case in point...*

lucky #1.....should be picking up a '92ish Fab Foes Weasel (borderline VRC but definately C) tomorrow. It was for sale back in June, I made an offer but never got a response. The ad expired and I forgot about it. Well, the owner re-emailed me last week to see if I was still interested...XT, Foes F1 fork, front/rear disk, MY SIZE!, clean and regularly serviced...oh, and at a lower price cause you just don't have room for it? Heck yeah I'm interested.

lucky #2.....another deal half made..paid for, just coordinating delivery. More details to follow. :thumbsup:

While neither one of these are handbuilt Ritcheys etc, I think they are still very desireable rides, They are both bikes that were available to most anyone that was paying attention, I just got *lucky*..


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

Guy calls me out of the blue and says he has two Cunninghams to sell. No joke.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

da'HOOV said:


> lucky #1.....should be picking up a '92ish Fab Foes Weasel


no such bike. Unless "ish" gives you a 6-8 year window. btw, it's Foes Fab.

I just can't see you joining the freeride/DH scene for some reason, but maybe it's just me.


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

*oops..*



Fillet-brazed said:


> no such bike. Unless "ish" gives you a 6-8 year window. btw, it's Foes Fab.
> 
> I just can't see you joining the freeride/DH scene for some reason, but maybe it's just me.


Don't know where my head was at on that one...sorry. The other bike is the '92ish one...My bad, can't even blame beer for that one, haven't had a drop  .

No, probably not my style of riding, but they are such cool bikes. I've seen it named both ways but I think your's is the correct one. Foes Fab Weasel...Oh yeah, according to sources here, I don't ride _at all_..... so it doesn't matter


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

Did someone say "Cunningham?"

Here is a 'crosser by CC. Can't be many of these.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Nice bike to take an expedition on.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Repack Rider said:


> Did someone say "Cunningham?"
> 
> Here is a 'crosser by CC. Can't be many of these.


that's a really cool bike.


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

post deleted..sorry


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

I don't care a bit about the bike, or that you posted it - but it's kind of irritating to see you post something that you know doesn't belong here and think it's OK so long as you slap "if you don't like it, move on" at the end.

I recommend that you say it the way you really mean it, and start writing "if you don't like it, kiss my butt" instead.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

wv_bob said:


> I don't care a bit about the bike, or that you posted it - but it's kind of irritating to see you post something that you know doesn't belong here and think it's OK so long as you slap "if you don't like it, move on" at the end.


I agree.

What troubles me more, is that all the bikes posted here (most by CK), are real world bikes...bikes that are found around town. Bikes that get _used._

There is no way in HELL that Stan rides this bike...around town or as intended.

To that end, I'm not sure why he's posted it here. Neat bike...just unrelated to this thread.


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

sorry guys, you're absolutely right. post deleted.


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

*re: '92ish Weasel info*



Fillet-brazed said:


> no such bike. Unless "ish" gives you a 6-8 year window. btw, it's Foes Fab.


I was a little early on the dating and you were a little late... MBA reviewed the Weasel in Sept '95...so I guess we were both 3 years off


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

da'HOOV said:


> I was a little early on the dating and you were a little late... MBA reviewed the Weasel in Sept '95...so I guess we were both 3 years off


having a hard time with thread selection today?


----------



## LARRYJO (Aug 7, 2007)

I took this in D'town Seattle at a Sounders game.
One of my all time fav's.
92-94 Kona Hot. Great looking bike. Would love to find the owner.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

That Hot appears in need of rescue.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

bushpig said:


> That Hot appears in need of rescue.


mmmm.... KOna Hot.


----------



## ~martini~ (Dec 20, 2003)

wow. Cunningham cross. Not sure I'd call that a blue collar ride there CK. Its just freakin' COOL. And it looks big enough to fit me. dammit.


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

+2
:sad:

The great lakes region needs a slice of ham


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

Thats a nice one LJ. I love that fluted downtube. Ribbed for your pleasure.


----------



## sxr-racer (Nov 17, 2005)

colker1 said:


> mmmm.... KOna Hot.


Need to post a pic of my Ku.


----------



## ish (Jun 17, 2009)

A Teesdale Hot with slicks, adjustable stem, and a 5 foot long seatpost? Sad.


----------



## ~martini~ (Dec 20, 2003)

Speaking of Hot's and needing rescue. Found this in Lanesboro MN along the Root River rail trail this past summer. I briefly considered trying to buy it off of her. My wife read my mind though, and before I said anything, she gave me the "don't even...." look. Oh well. Sure is pretty.


From Vintage riding shots


From Vintage riding shots


----------



## bagpipes (Feb 3, 2007)

Those Project Two forks are Cats A$$! I have 3 of them for non-Kona bikes. Some don't like 'em but I've never heard anyone say they hate them or complain about the functionality. Personally, I love 'em and I know where there are about a half dozen or so in the event that I need some extras. :thumbsup: 

You should have asked to buy it anyway. When I get the "don't even" look I give the " well in that case, I'm horny" look and I normally wind up with whatever I was looking at previously.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

~martini~ said:


> Speaking of Hot's and needing rescue. Found this in Lanesboro MN along the Root River rail trail this past summer. I briefly considered trying to buy it off of her. My wife read my mind though, and before I said anything, she gave me the "don't even...." look. Oh well. Sure is pretty.


I like that paint.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Fillet-brazed said:


> I like that paint.


I like the barend position.


----------



## ish (Jun 17, 2009)

The frame was too big for you, anyway.


----------



## ~martini~ (Dec 20, 2003)

you do not. stop lying Rumph.


----------



## gmats (Apr 15, 2005)

Here we go...................I modified it a bunch and then realized I never ride the thing off road because it's too brutal. So I've put it back to stock fork and now use it as my commuter.


----------



## Dion (Oct 22, 2009)

???!


----------



## Sizzler (Sep 24, 2009)

I love this topic,I think about it all the time because I see a lot of neat, well used bikes on my daily commute. I pass a dude who rides his Bridgestone MB1 everyday, and another guy who putts around on an all original trek 720. I have considered asking random people if they want to sell, but I think it's presumptuous to think a person doesn't enjoy and appreciate the quality of their bike because they don't know it's value. There is something special about a nice bike that shows signs of real use. Now that i know about this thread, i will snap and post some shots whenever I see a blue collar classic!


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Dion said:


> ???!


this is awesome.


----------



## themanmonkey (Nov 1, 2005)

*Dion* wins the thread. That bike just needs a case of PBR in the back.


----------



## Dion (Oct 22, 2009)

I'm a Santa Cruz native, and the bikes that some of our homeless residents come up with seriously blow my mind. Some of those bike have to weight 100lbs with all the stuff they have going on. That bike is not from Santa Cruz... at least I don't think. 

"Cocaine is one hell'uva drug"


----------



## pete_mcc (Aug 19, 2006)

Dion said:


> ???!


One piece, curved seatstay/chainstay, made of heavy steel and what looks like a broken seatpost clamp - all the hallmarks of a Yeti!


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Blue collar is when the elite go slumming. Or sell their souls? 
Is this Nishiki basically akin to wealthy scion RC hustling to support a heroin habit? (I mean, like, metaphorically)

Anyway, I dig it. And the saddle seat made me chuckle.


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

It's a cascade all right...........


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

yo-Nate-y said:


> Blue collar is when the elite go slumming. Or sell their souls?
> Is this Nishiki basically akin to wealthy scion RC hustling to support a heroin habit? (I mean, like, metaphorically)
> 
> Anyway, I dig it. And the saddle seat made me chuckle.


The best unknown tire, the CyclePro Motivator. That thing's in nice shape.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Indeed it is. I am always surprised when I see it locked up at random times/places around town. The neon hasn't lost its punch either!


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

mechagouki said:


> It's a cascade all right...........


Ha. The slippery slope of selling out.


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

Amazed it still looks that yellow...er neon. Most of those you see these days have all but faded to white. This one must be kept inside most of the time. FB agree with you on the Motivator tire comment. Weren't they made by Mitsuboshi?


----------



## sho220 (Aug 3, 2005)

gm1230126 said:


> Amazed it still looks that yellow...er neon. Most of those you see these days have all but faded to white. This one must be kept inside most of the time. FB agree with you on the Motivator tire comment. Weren't they made by Mitsuboshi?


I had a Haro Excess for a short time that was the same exact color, only one side was faded to white. The bike looked brand new so it wasn't stored outside...I'm guessing it was stored inside near a window and faded over time. For a pos it looked pretty cool...


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

Blue collar if not classic, old if not "vintage," but no other thread is appropriate.

I spotted this '88 Fisher Montare in a guy's garage with the tires rotted off, and I gave him $50 for it although he probably would have taken $20. It's in great shape, and I don't think it has many original miles.

I spent $110 on tires, cables and other minor maintenance, and now it's a sweet bike for someone a foot shorter than I am. I'm going to give it to a friend who fits it and who needs a town bike.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Old Fisher's are cool, lower-end or not. Good on you for re-hab'ing and passing it along!


----------



## sho220 (Aug 3, 2005)

Repack Rider said:


> I spent $110 on tires, cables and other minor maintenance, and now it's a sweet bike for someone a foot shorter than I am. I'm going to give it to a friend who fits it and who needs a town bike.


How did you manage to spend 110 bucks rehabbing it? Cables must be expensive over there in Californee...


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

I spy some Conti tires. Those can help get you a good deal closer to $110


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

sho220 said:


> How did you manage to spend 110 bucks rehabbing it? Cables must be expensive over there in Californee...


$80 for the rubber.


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

Saw a guy putting this away in the Java Hut parking lot after I had just come down Repack, so I made him drag it out for a photo. The rider turned out to be someone I know, one of the original competitors at Repack, riding a very early Fisher MountainBikes lugged frame, although the fork is not original.


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

Repack Rider said:


> Saw a guy putting this away in the Java Hut parking lot after I had just come down Repack, so I made him drag it out for a photo. The rider turned out to be someone I know, one of the original competitors at Repack, riding a very early Fisher MountainBikes lugged frame, although the fork is not original.


You still ride Repack? That's legendary!

Interesting eclectic build on that Fisher, obviously someone who loves to ride their bike but has no strong feelings about period-correctness. The m95X Vees actually kind of suit the bike.


----------



## mainlyfats (Oct 1, 2005)

Repack Rider said:


> Saw a guy putting this away in the Java Hut parking lot after I had just come down Repack, so I made him drag it out for a photo. The rider turned out to be someone I know, one of the original competitors at Repack, riding a very early Fisher MountainBikes lugged frame, although the fork is not original.


Hardcore! Reflector mounted in wheelie position (for when that bonded aluminum fork finally gives up?). :thumbsup:


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Saw this bike for gm and rumpfy to fight over


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

NO that one's all Rumpfy...maybe he could hook it and donate all but the back wheel to his local St Vincent DePaul or Goodwill store. Nice photoshop job on that one Bushy


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

As is often the appropriate refrain in situations like this, "that's not Photoshop, that's Japan!"


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Yep. My jaw dropped when I saw this one though! I also saw a guy commuting on a double disc time trial bike, with helmet. So dum.


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

I know....been there a few times myself....you gotta love the bells...required by law over there.


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

The funny thing is the guys that work for some of the trading companies and know the parts and the industry are the ones that put together some of the worst abominations you see there.


----------



## nuck_chorris (Jun 6, 2008)

Dion said:


> ???!


looks flexy


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

This guy seems to have defined the "Blue Collar Classic" genre. Okay, maybe the bike isn't the MOST collectible, but it's nice.

What I appreciate is the total blue-collarness, with gloves, cap, two bags on the frame, COFFEE CUP in the holder, musette, etc.


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

and bungees


----------



## morganfletcher (Jul 22, 2005)

Repack Rider said:


> A nice old Fisher chained up in Durango.


Here's an ancient Moots I saw in Durango in 2002:



Morgan


----------



## ~martini~ (Dec 20, 2003)

This has WIN all over it.


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

Looks like "Team Marin" has added a rookie. Gotta love the eggbeater pedals on a town bike.


----------



## Z-Man (Apr 25, 2005)

I remember thinking it was heresy for a bike to come w/o rack eyelets...


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

Saw this klunkerized bike parked outside the coffee house this morning. I would say that half the photos I have contributed here were taken in front of one or another of the many coffee houses in our area.


----------



## Eben (Jan 30, 2004)

*Blue Collar Bontrager?*

Spotted the other week in Brooklyn, sorry about the low-light iphone photos...


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

Cruising down the street, and I saw the nice Bridgestone, so I got a shot of it.










But what's that hiding behind it? I think a few of you already know.


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

I had to chase this guy down to get a photo of his VERY early Stumpjumper that he was using for his "rain bike." I'm no expert, but from the components it looks like about '84 or so. Said he bought it new for $400, but other than early '80s he couldn't give me the year.


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

Saw this '80s Diamondback Ascent while I was in the Post Office today. The owner was easy to pick out, and he said he bought it new.

"Hey," he said, "Are these bikes worth anything?"

Not to me, other than getting the photo.


----------



## nightshade_rider (Apr 18, 2007)

Repack Rider said:


> A Ritchey in a garage. When I first posted this, some of you tried to get me to identify the owner so you could make him an offer. He doesn't want to give it up.


Yikes, that bike is hanging on a hook in my barn now! I picked it up about a month ago off the local CL. Surprised to see it in this thread.

I almost walked away from the bike due to the extensive surface rust Some would euphemistically call it "patina". But it had a funky charm to it that only a well-loved and well-used bike could exude. The bike had spent it entire existence in a coastal Marin town, and the marine environment had taken its toll.

The owner confided that he still had emotional strings attached to this bike even though he no longer rode it through the drop-dead gorgeous trails near his home.

I have just been replacing all the rusted / worn out components to get the bike mechanically clean, but no further. Last night I tried replacing the high-rise Nitto stem and bars with black Nitto/Ritchey bullmoose bars, but it felt like I was violating the character of the bike. The funky high-rise stem went back on. Here are some pics of what the bike is looking like now:


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

Guess CK planted the seed of an idea to sell in the guy's mind. Bike deserves a restore (unless you are going to ride it daily) - you should check out richieb's for a great example of how it should look.

Did you 'patina up' your PCS to match?


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

That Ritchey was about a quarter mile from the Pacific Ocean, lots of salt in the air. By far the most battered of that species I have seen, but I'm glad it was rescued.

Sure wish this guy would allow someone to rescue his much nicer example.


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

I stalked this original owner 1983 Ritchey for weeks. It has a custom color paint job, and features both Fisher and Ritchey stickers. The ORIGINAL water bottle has both logos. Rims are Ambrosio, the lightest then on the market.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Wow! And that is blue collar how?


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

It's got a rack


----------



## scooterendo (Jan 30, 2004)

Nice B.C.C. score, RR. I don't suppose he bought it from you at the old shop?


----------



## Z-Man (Apr 25, 2005)

Cheapskate didn't opt for the unicrown fork...


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

bushpig said:


> Wow! And that is blue collar how?


It's not "collected." It is a bike in use. The owner, BTW, is a woman.


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

Amazing!

Awesome bike!

I like the original water bottles. haven't seen those in a LONG time

rims are cool too


real nice.


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

Z-Man said:


> Cheapskate didn't opt for the unicrown fork...


nothing cheap on that bike........


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

Repack Rider said:


> It's not "collected." It is a bike in use. The owner, BTW, is a woman.


"in use" is a very broad term......

you know as well as I do, in those pre-suspension days if that bike was "in use" by a pro rider it probably would have been broken in 6 months (or less)

That bike looks gently used for leisure rides, original rings, etc....
brake pads even look original!

Very little separates this bike from "collected" status.

Plenty of collected bikes get "used". It's the type of use that varies.


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

That's awesome, and it's great that it's still ridden!

That's the closest I have ever seen to the one I'm restoring. Mine's 21B80. It so happens the fork I found for it is exactly like that, assuming that's also a Tange. Nice to finally see it's correct, and not just close.

Frame and fork will be out for powdercoating soon. I have all the Deerhead goodies ready, and a fillet brazed Rivendell/Nitto Bullmoose is on the way to me (though I'd love to find an authentic Bullmoose eventually). I recently picked up some period Dura Ace hubs and 7x rims, so the wheelset is also in the works.


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

cegrover said:


> (though I'd love to find an authentic Bullmoose eventually) .


There was a set on ebay recently, they went for $60.00


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

crconsulting said:


> There was a set on ebay recently, they went for $60.00


Doh! Can't spot 'em all, I guess, despite my many saved searches!

BTW, thanks again to Eric for oldmountainbikes.com - the catalogs and photos have helped me track down correct parts. For example, I didn't previously realize Dura Ace was a hub option for early Ritcheys, and finding Cook or Phil hubs was proving extremely difficult.


----------



## Rev. Gusto (Mar 3, 2004)

*Breezer Thunder*

Complete with zip ties, studded tires, fenders and steer horns in Trondheim, Norway. And fully rigid as God intended. Guess the conditions here have been less than kind to the paint though -- it's all chipped. What's up with that?


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

Rev. Gusto said:


> Complete with zip ties, studded tires, fenders and steer horns in Trondheim, Norway. And fully rigid as God intended. Guess the conditions here have been less than kind to the paint though -- it's all chipped. What's up with that?


Typical Breezer paint.


----------



## tl1 (Dec 21, 2003)

*That sounds a little...*



crconsulting said:


> "in use" is a very broad term......
> 
> you know as well as I do, in those pre-suspension days if that bike was "in use" by a pro rider it probably would have been broken in 6 months (or less)
> 
> ...


...defensive.  Perfectly clean mountain bikes make me feel a little sad inside.


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

crconsulting said:


> you know as well as I do, in those pre-suspension days if that bike was "in use" by a pro rider it probably would have been broken in 6 months (or less)


The woman who owns this bike weighs about 100 lb., and she does not ride off cliffs. But she took this bike over Pearl Pass in 1984.


----------



## Gabrielus (Jan 14, 2010)

tl1 said:


> ...defensive.  .


Sounds like an observation to me

I don't see anything defnsive. Perhaps your reading too much into it

Bike looks as clean as any low mileage bike in any collecion I've seen on this board


----------



## morganfletcher (Jul 22, 2005)

Here's 22B2.

Charlie, that lilac one is a beaut.

Morgan


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

morganfletcher said:


> Charlie, that lilac one is a beaut.Morgan


Just so everyone knows, the owner is reading this thread. Be nice.

She scanned her original order and receipt for me.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

So when you caught up with her did she remember you..... that must have been a fun conversation....
Fantastic bike by the way. Much more worthy of it's own thread here along with some of it's other classic rides since pearl pass 26 years ago.......


----------



## iamthewalrus (May 20, 2009)

cegrover said:


> That's awesome, and it's great that it's still ridden!
> 
> That's the closest I have ever seen to the one I'm restoring. Mine's 21B80. It so happens the fork I found for it is exactly like that, assuming that's also a Tange. Nice to finally see it's correct, and not just close.
> 
> Frame and fork will be out for powdercoating soon. I have all the Deerhead goodies ready, and a fillet brazed Rivendell/Nitto Bullmoose is on the way to me (though I'd love to find an authentic Bullmoose eventually). I recently picked up some period Dura Ace hubs and 7x rims, so the wheelset is also in the works.


The fork looks bent.


----------



## Z-Man (Apr 25, 2005)

crconsulting said:


> nothing cheap on that bike........


I was kidding of course. That rig is sweet. Maybe I should've put a smiley face or something...

On a side note, my old Ritchey could use a repaint. Was anything Dupont Imron availible, I was never to keen on the red, blue, or green. I'd keep it as is since I commute on it but am a little concerned about the spiderwebbing underneath the paint. Maybe a light metallic blue...*dream*


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

iamthewalrus said:


> The fork looks bent.


Nah - look closer and you'll see the view isn't head on (look at the crown).


----------



## halaburt (Jan 13, 2004)

Repack Rider said:


> ...She scanned her original order and receipt for me.


Charlie... I like that you simply used the Imron codes for the special order paint. From Joe Bell's website (here: http://www.campyonly.com/images/joebell/imron.pdf )


----------



## themanmonkey (Nov 1, 2005)

Repack Rider said:


> She scanned her original order and receipt for me.


I love that kind of ephemera, great stuff.

As far as use goes I've seen plenty of bikes ridden thousands and thousands of miles that look crisp from the showroom. Mostly it's road bikes, but a lot of folks ride the heck out of their bikes and baby them at the same time. These are the folks you should revere, not ridicule, if you really care about knowing the history. Folks that keep their bikes original and clean and keep the original receipts are awesome in my book, particularly if they're willing to share.


----------



## MERK26 (Aug 31, 2009)

Man...That was a LOT of dough for a bike in `83!


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

MERK26 said:


> Man...That was a LOT of dough for a bike in `83!


Equivalent of $2,382.31 today.

"Custom" is and was never cheap.

This link is always fun when you want to see what things would sell for today

http://data.bls.gov/cgi-bin/cpicalc.pl


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

themanmonkey said:


> . Folks that keep their bikes original and clean and keep the original receipts are awesome in my book, particularly if they're willing to share.


I agree....  
Here's one of my early receipts. I still have the bike today in my "collection" and It's definitely "blue collar". I'm sure CK probably has a few old ones too.


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

Repack Rider said:


> Just so everyone knows, the owner is reading this thread. Be nice.
> 
> She scanned her original order and receipt for me.


Nothing "mean" could ever be said about that bike or its owner for keeping such a wonderful bike is such great original condition. :thumbsup:


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

A couple more associated documents, and a comment from the owner of the '83 Ritchey.



> The water bottle came with my bike and is still new and unused only because there have always been better water bottles to use. It's been kicking around in a big, deep drawer of Tupperware and plastic containers in my kitchen in case someone needs a water bottle but no one ever chooses it, cause, like I said, there have always been better designed ones.
> 
> I found the receipts when I was going through a pile of receipts I've accumulated over the years. Shortly after that, I happened to run into Charlie and became aware that they were of interest. I never saved them because they were Richey receipts; I saved them because I save receipts!
> 
> What keen eyes to be able to ascertain the amount of riding my bike has had! I rode like crazy in the eighties and up to the mid-nineties then I had an injury (not bike related) in 96 that took a long time to recover from, and I had young kids keeping me busy. So it has sat unridden for the last 15 years. Since I ran into Charlie recently and he asked if I still had my bike, I've begun to get that itch though. It's the only bike I have by the way.


She told me that since her kids have newer bikes, until I informed her of the value, she was embarrassed by her "old bike."


----------



## Gabrielus (Jan 14, 2010)

Repack Rider said:


> So it has sat unridden for the last 15 years"


what a well preserved time machine.

I rode the heck out of mine and unfortunately broke it long ago. I wish I had rode another bike or taken better care of it and stored it like you. I now miss it looking at all these great bikes on here

i need to find another I think. brings back memories


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

Moving a piano in San Francisco last week, and in the living room I found these blue collar Breezers, a Thunder and a Jet Stream.

In the living room. Not the garage.


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

And rightfully so...all fine furniture belongs in the living room


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

A couple from campus. Somehow my eyes always jump to the bullmeese. The Rockhopper is around often. I really dig the extremely faded paint. The Trek in the back ground seems like a fun commuter too. The black bike (a Univega) has been abandoned since last spring. I've thought about liberating some of the parts, but instead just nod hello when I walk by.....

Last is a kind of lame pic of my 1988 Mt Tam in commuter mode. It rides so well. Lovely bike!


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Z-Man said:


> Cheapskate didn't opt for the unicrown fork...


The Unicrown came out around 84 so probably wasn't an option anyway. The nice fork for this would have been the fillet-brazed bi plane. Those came on the Everest though. I have this same Tange bi-plane fork on my 83 Commando.

Looking at the date on the receipt, this bike was sold just after Tom and Gary went their own way.


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Looking at the date on the receipt, this bike was sold just after Tom and Gary went their own way.


A month or so before. It has both decals, and Gary wrote the order himself, as well as the cash rece4ived.

My '83 Annapurna has a Unicrown fork, the first year they were available. Using the Tange fork allowed us to get a lot more bikes out, because without the luxury of a crown lug, a fork was actually more complex than a frame to build.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Repack Rider said:


> A month or so before. It has both decals, and Gary wrote the order himself, as well as the cash rece4ived.
> 
> My '83 Annapurna has a Unicrown fork, the first year they were available. Using the Tange fork allowed us to get a lot more bikes out, because without the luxury of a crown lug, a fork was actually more complex than a frame to build.


yeah, maybe late 83 for the unicrown then? a friend has the bike that Gary supposedly brought to the 83 trade show and it's got the bi plane... 83 catalog also shows bi plane, but it must have come out sometime that year as you said.

was the trade show in the fall back then?


----------



## Z-Man (Apr 25, 2005)

That "cheapskate" comment was very much a joke, I thought in the context of what at the time was lutt boad of cash.... eh well... Maybe I should use more of these...:thumbsup: 

So my 84 with a unicrown (which is my daily driver, and looking at now in my "office", despite the freezing weather...) is one of the first of that type? At first the lower A to C measurement made me think the big was way too big, but the top tube feels right on.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Z- Man, I still think we trade should trade frame/forks. A nice reasonable vintage 20" frame. That old blue thing of yours looks way too big.

Charlie, didn't you coin the phrase "unicrown fork"
Cheers,
T


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Aemmer said:


> Z- Man, I still think we trade should trade frame/forks. A nice reasonable vintage 20" frame. That old blue thing of yours looks way too big.
> 
> Charlie, didn't you coin the phrase "unicrown fork"
> Cheers,
> T


Ritchey did, but Gary F took Charlie Cunningham's drawings of the fork to Tom and Joe.


----------



## ckevlar (Feb 9, 2005)

Is that original paint? What year?



Z-Man said:


> That "cheapskate" comment was very much a joke, I thought in the context of what at the time was lutt boad of cash.... eh well... Maybe I should use more of these...:thumbsup:
> 
> So my 84 with a unicrown (which is my daily driver, and looking at now in my "office", despite the freezing weather...) is one of the first of that type? At first the lower A to C measurement made me think the big was way too big, but the top tube feels right on.


----------



## Z-Man (Apr 25, 2005)

Repainted by Ritchey in 90 or so, was a green 84 Timbercomp sn#1B35


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

*It aint no Ritchey...*

but it rides fine just the same.


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

Spotted this Klein on top of a pickup truck parked 50 yards from my office, a very battered member of its species. Check out the shredded saddle and stem shock system. Pretty sure it isn't local, because I would have remembered it. I couldn't get the photos I wanted because there was a guy sitting in the truck who was very suspicious of my attention.


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

Maybe I'll abandon this thread after this. It's Blue Collar Platinum, a collectible bike cooler than liquid oxygen, being used for routine errands by a rider not much older than the bike itself. Everyone on this forum who could ride this would steal it if he knew where it was kept.

I'm not going to bother you with the tale behind it. Enjoy.


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

Repack Rider said:


> Maybe I'll abandon this thread after this. It's Blue Collar Platinum, a collectible bike cooler than liquid oxygen, being used for routine errands by a rider not much older than the bike itself. Everyone on this forum who could ride this would steal it if he knew where it was kept.
> 
> I'm not going to bother you with the tale behind it. Enjoy.


It's going to be awful hard to top that one, WOW.

I can see the forensic photo geeks scrutinizing the pic for clues to it's location now 

Steve


----------



## Z-Man (Apr 25, 2005)

You saved today for me. Do NOT stop!!! One of my fave threads... Killer bike of course.


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

*totally second that..*

don't stop posting, You seem to find one everyday somehow. It's so cool to see "collector" bikes being used :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Repack Rider said:


> I'm not going to bother you with the tale behind it. Enjoy.


Hot damn, that is super sweet.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

One of my favorite threads, too. The last one may be hard to top, but I still look forward to seeing others. Don't stop.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Repack Rider said:


> Maybe I'll abandon this thread after this. It's Blue Collar Platinum, a collectible bike cooler than liquid oxygen, being used for routine errands by a rider not much older than the bike itself. Everyone on this forum who could ride this would steal it if he knew where it was kept.
> 
> I'm not going to bother you with the tale behind it. Enjoy.


No no...please _do_ bother with the tale behind it. I'm on my way to Marin county to start searching.


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

Repack Rider said:


> Everyone on this forum who could ride this would steal it if he knew where it was kept.


With all due respect, you're wrong. I know sometimes you have to exaggerate to make a point, but c'mon man, that was over the top there.

I noticed SP writing of his children in his blog - guessing that's who is riding it?


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

wv_bob said:


> I noticed SP writing of his children in his blog - guessing that's who is riding it?


You would be guessing wrong.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

Front brake looks crack-tastically unsafe.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

wv_bob said:


> With all due respect, you're wrong. I know sometimes you have to exaggerate to make a point, but c'mon man, that was over the top there.
> 
> I noticed SP writing of his children in his blog - guessing that's who is riding it?


I seriously doubt that it is a Steve Potts bike. I'm guessing Otis Guy or something else. I wasn't going to steal it, but now that CK has shamed me in to it...


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

bushpig said:


> . I wasn't going to steal it, but now that CK has shamed me in to it...


tell it to the judge..


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

Here is the story on the yellow bike, which I wanted to check with the source.

Custom built for Gary Fisher's ex-wife at Steve Potts' shop around 1993. Steve made the fork and stem, and says one of his apprentices made the frame, but he didn't know which. The bike passed from the original owner to a friend who did not ride it, but whose daughter does now.


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

I spotted some nice bikes all on the same day. Here they are, a Salsa a la Carte with purple headset, a stretch Klein and a "Mean Business" stripped down Cannondale SS.


----------



## Vlad (Feb 7, 2004)

That Salsa is sweet!


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Vlad said:


> That Salsa is sweet!


yes! yes! yes!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

And not locked....steal it!


----------



## Vlad (Feb 7, 2004)

Haha..... we are bad, bad people.


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

Nice.


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

*RE: Repack Rider's Breezer pics*

YAAY Breezers! still have a big soft spot for them.
Also glad to see that other folk are still riding their WTB stems, was starting to feel like the odd duck with mine!! (de-stickered, natch)


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

colker1 said:


> yes! yes! yes!


Except the stem. Jeez--what is that 130mm and 30 degrees?! How can you ride like that


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

Not terribly "classic," but pretty old. An '84 Montare set up for a very tall rider. Interesting extension on the steerer.


----------



## morganfletcher (Jul 22, 2005)

Repack Rider said:


> Here is the story on the yellow bike, which I wanted to check with the source.
> 
> Custom built for Gary Fisher's ex-wife at Steve Potts' shop around 1993. Steve made the fork and stem, and says one of his apprentices made the frame, but he didn't know which. The bike passed from the original owner to a friend who did not ride it, but whose daughter does now.


My buddy Mitchell Garvin used to do framebuilding work for Steve Potts, and later for Otis Guy. He and his girlfriend Margann Goss were cyclocross racers back before I was smart enough to try cyclocross. She rep-ed for Bellwether and worked at the same shop as me, Sausalito Cyclery. Now he builds fixtures for the wine industry up north. Miss riding with him. Didn't Gary marry Caroline James? (Cycledelix) Was that her bike?

Morgan


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

morganfletcher said:


> Didn't Gary marry Caroline James? (Cycledelix) Was that her bike?


Yes, and that explains the "C" logo on the headtube, which threw me off at first.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

I would have expected a more...elaborate paint job then.


----------



## intheways (Apr 19, 2004)

Just came across this Peugeot on the way to lunch


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

Another unbelievable captcha. This Haro Extreme rode right out of a time machine, with the original reflectors still on the wheels. BioPace with intact yellow sticker. Looks like the helmet came with the bike.

Unlocked in front of the supermarket near my home. I admired and photographed it unmolested. How does a bike like this show up in a place I go every day and I've never seen it before? Pretty sure I would have noticed it.

Enjoy.


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

Here is a nice old bike with no labels, but a distinctive seat cluster and cable routing. I'll need one of you to identify it for me. Funny thing, I saw another just like it and thought they were the same bike so I didn't photograph it, but the other had the labels covered with electrical tape.

Blue ano QR levers are so... blue.


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

Double R, thank you again. I think you have contributed more in the last few months than anyone in a while. Keep em coming! I personally think you embody the true essence of what the VRC forum should be...just cool bikes. Thanx again !


----------



## lml1x (Jan 13, 2004)

Repack Rider said:


> Another unbelievable captcha. This Haro Extreme rode right out of a time machine, with the original reflectors still on the wheels. BioPace with intact yellow sticker. Looks like the helmet came with the bike.
> 
> Unlocked in front of the supermarket near my home. I admired and photographed it unmolested. How does a bike like this show up in a place I go every day and I've never seen it before? Pretty sure I would have noticed it.
> 
> Enjoy.


That was the first mtn bike I ever got; right after I graduated from a Haro Sport. I ended up selling it for $50 after I fell for those fat tubed Cannondales.


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

Sitting in the coffee shop having a cuppa joe with my P-21 parked outside, and this guy rolls up on this showroom '85 Timber Comp. With kickstand.

Says he's the original owner, picked it up after it sat in the LBS window for two years.


----------



## Shogun700 (Jun 15, 2009)

Sweet pink plastic bottle cage on that one.

A near twin...


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

Fisher AL-1 parked with the rest of the family's bikes in front of the Fairfax Theater.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

Some really kool ol bikes in here,now one of my favorite threads :thumbsup: 

Question,exactly how old does a bike needs be to be posted here?


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Round about 15+ years old.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

yo-Nate-y said:


> Round about 15+ years old.


Thanks :thumbsup:

My Monocog'll be back in about 7 years then :lol: (hey,how much more blue collar can one get than a Redline Monocog?  )


----------



## ericb49 (Aug 11, 2006)

Sorry for the shoddy pic but too early in "TLC" stage for real pics - bringing a friend's bike back to life after sitting in storage for a decade+ SN 20B54


----------



## Z-Man (Apr 25, 2005)

Very nice, can't wait for some good detail shots....


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

I was scouting a location where we're going to crane in a big piano next week. I walked behind the neighbor's house to check the access, and found this leaning against the gas meter.


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

Repack Rider said:


> I was scouting a location where we're going to crane in a big piano next week. I walked behind the neighbor's house to check the access, and found this leaning against the gas meter.


       

You have more willpower than I if it's still there 

Steve

.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Repack Rider said:


> I was scouting a location where we're going to crane in a big piano next week. I walked behind the neighbor's house to check the access, and found this leaning against the gas meter.


hahahahhaha!! awesome...


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

nice

gotta keep my eyes out for any cranes near by


----------



## Z-Man (Apr 25, 2005)

Too late for an April Fools joke...

My size too...


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

Repack Rider said:


> I was scouting a location where we're going to crane in a big piano next week. I walked behind the neighbor's house to check the access, and found this leaning against the gas meter.


A little OT, but this is one we did last week. How's that for fun on the job?.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Looks like fun but don't they let you ride the hooks?


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

This might be sandbagging the thread. Lately I've been using the 1983 Annapurna for my town bike, so it seems that it qualifies for inclusion. I scored a pair of Fisher FatTrax tires for it, but they are showing signs of age. Might as well use 'em up.


----------



## ericb49 (Aug 11, 2006)

Repack Rider said:


> This might be sandbagging the thread. Lately I've been using the 1983 Annapurna for my town bike, so it seems that it qualifies for inclusion. I scored a pair of Fisher FatTrax tires for it, but they are showing signs of age. Might as well use 'em up.


Anything you ride is BCC. That Potts is iffy in my book... though I shouldn't PRESUME, any location having a piano craned with said bike in such neglected condition is more of a White Collar Crime ;-)

...back ON topic, current condition of the rescued Commando...


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

I'm helping this friend move stuff out of his storage locker, and what do I find hanging from the ceiling but this Otis Guy bike, SN# 023. I told the owner that he had something wonderful on his hands and that I needed photos. Check out his handmade pigskin brake lever covers. Once upon a time, this guy loved his bike.

My impression is that he hasn't ridden it in years, so I made him take it out of the locker to his new apartment and I encouraged him to ride it. Maybe he will, but at least you can admire it. How do people own stuff like that and not treasure it?


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Maybe he doesn't like the tires?


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

wonderfull indeed. :thumbsup:


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Man, that is super sweet. If he decides he doesn't want to ride, I'd step up to the task!


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

I can't believe I'm the only person seeing these things. We need a BCC contest so I can win it. 

Does anyone else carry a camera other than the cellphone? You never know when you'll spot a BCC, so you have to be ready. I have a very cool little 12mp point and shoot that always rides around on my belt. It won't make phone calls though.

The Otis bike made my week. Here are a couple of far more ordinary specimens observed in the wild, an unsecured Fisher AL in front of the bank and a Klein Pulse that must belong to an employee of the pizza place where it is now locked up every day.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

whats going on with that cable?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

That Otis made my week too!

My job doesn't give me the opportunity to potentially be around or see any cool vintage bikes (blue collar or otherwise). Its probably a good thing...because otherwise I'd be broke!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

The only BC bike I came across was about a year ago at a mall in Santa Clara. A very early Bontrager I'd seen locked up a few days in a row. A week or so later, there was a CL posting saying that it had been stolen...pretty sad.


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

The problem with having a stolen bike like that is that you wouldn't be able to show it to anyone who would appreciate it.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Repack Rider said:


> I can't believe I'm the only person seeing these things. We need a BCC contest so I can win it.
> 
> Does anyone else carry a camera other than the cellphone? You never know when you'll spot a BCC, so you have to be ready. I have a very cool little 12mp point and shoot that always rides around on my belt. It won't make phone calls though.
> .


I am a product of suburbia. I never see cool vintage bikes unless I am logged into this forum. The other day at my sons baseball game some dude showed up on an old Cannondale. It had a kickstand, fluffy seat, and bar ends routed in the wrong direction. That said, I can tell you it had an original late 80's Deore group on it. Although tempted, I did not take a pic with the cell phone. Outside of my own rides, this is about as good as it gets. The local riding areas are filled with newer mass produced riders and I have yet to run into Stan or LarryJo out excersizing one of their older bikes. When I make it into the big city, I go out of the way to cruise by any bikes that may have a potential cool factor and probably leave the impression with the local security that they better keep their eyes on me.

I believe there is a little bit of fact that you live in an area where there is more than a fair share of N. Cali produced vintage steeds lurking about....heaven forbid the first time I actually see a Cunningham, Potts, or OG locked up at the local stripmall.

Up here, I probably do see more than my fair share of Kleins floating around....

Please, keep posting........


----------



## Matt H. (Sep 14, 2004)

Repack Rider said:


> I can't believe I'm the only person seeing these things. We need a BCC contest so I can win it.
> 
> Does anyone else carry a camera other than the cellphone? You never know when you'll spot a BCC, so you have to be ready. I have a very cool little 12mp point and shoot that always rides around on my belt. It won't make phone calls though.


I'm with Aemmer on this one. California and Colorado may be saturated with VRC BCC's, but in my area (Suburbs of Philly), the occasional Klein or Yeti sighting is cause for comment. Rumpfy's jibes notwithstanding, In this area, wealthy executives really do buy high-end Treks...


----------



## DirtyJeep (May 18, 2010)

I just want to say that this thread has completely inspired me to ride a mt bike again..ive wandered on here from the old school bmx forums, Repack rider its mostly your fault btw. haha !! ill post pics I go dumpster diving for bmx stuff now I will be on the look out for osmtb stuff. thanks !!!


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Saw this old Fisher this evening, locked up outside one of our local breweries.
Pretty good shape. Deer head group and paperboy baskets :thumbsup:


----------



## GlassTrain (Oct 22, 2008)

Repack Rider said:


> A little OT, but this is one we did last week. How's that for fun on the job?.


I moved pianos for a while in the mid 90's for a local music store. It was probably one of the most interesting jobs I've ever done. Every move was different and presented a new challenge. Concerts, home deliveries, even some repo's. Sadly, the one delivery that I remember the most was one where we totaled a grand piano in the customer's front yard. Over a year of moving them and not a scratch. Then....

There were two of us and it wasn't a very hard move at all. Out of the truck, up the driveway and into the front door (not even any steps!). There was a very brief shower after we had placed the ramp at the back of the truck. One tiny slip sent the piano over the side of the ramp and against the curb, upside down. I'll never forget the god awful sound it made. Or the looks on the customers faces. Nor will I forget that dreadful call back to the store.

Don't remember ever using a crane, though.


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

Time for a photo dump of some of the bikes I have come across in the past few weeks. I'll start with a couple of Otis Guy bikes, both well used and not locked. Check out the Allsop Beam and stem.


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

Breeze Twister.


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

Nice old Litespeed.


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

Saw this guy riding his P-21 through San Rafael, so I got ahead of him and pulled over to wait, then flagged him down for a photo. Finally one of these bikes more battered than mine, still in the hands of the original and happy owner.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

That is some tall 1x8 gearing on that P-21.

Thanks for posting these CK. I am always excited to see an update notification for this thread.


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

nice work as usual RR...please don't ever stop


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Easily one of my favorite threads on the VRC.


----------



## Vlad (Feb 7, 2004)

That P-21 doesn't have a rear brake!


----------



## Vlad (Feb 7, 2004)

And I dig that purple-to-red Otis Guy, too.


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

Out riding on Mount Tam, took a break at Indian and Eldridge, and this woman shows up on her 1992 Scott.


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

While I'm talking to the woman shown above about her cool old bike, another guy who is also taking a break at the same corner says "Hey, why isn't my Steve Potts bike cool enough for a photo?"

Well, actually, it is.


----------



## Vlad (Feb 7, 2004)

That modern Potts is sweet!

Do the riders that you flag down recognize you? Do they know who you are?


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

Vlad said:


> That modern Potts is sweet!
> 
> Do the riders that you flag down recognize you? Do they know who you are?


I'm the guy with a camera riding on the same trail. It seems a little over the top to introduce myself. What if my name didn't mean anything to them?


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2010)

*Bontrager*

On the way to the Grand Canyon I popped into a local coffee shop and what do I find hanging on the wall but this killer frame, now this is wall art in it's finest.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)




----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

hollister said:


>


Isn't that one you've been working on for years? Lock it up.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> Isn't that one you've been working on for years? Lock it up.


one of several:madman:


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

Met a San Francisco firefighter yesterday who used to commute to work from San Anselmo( (20-25 miles) on his road bike, but recently had switched out the dirt tires on his Breezer Jet Stream to make it his new commute bike.

They don't get any cleaner than this.


----------



## Vlad (Feb 7, 2004)

Repack Rider said:


> I'm the guy with a camera riding on the same trail. It seems a little over the top to introduce myself. What if my name didn't mean anything to them?


True. What I meant is, has anybody gone gaga that the CK himself asked to take a picture of their bike?


----------



## morganfletcher (Jul 22, 2005)

Vlad said:


> True. What I meant is, has anybody gone gaga that the CK himself asked to take a picture of their bike?


I went ga (just one) when I saw him riding the Marin Century on a sweet old Colnago in the VC Tamalpais jersey, a couple years ago. That was at the Petaluma rest stop.

Hey Charlie.

Morgan


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

morganfletcher said:


> I went ga (just one) when I saw him riding the Marin Century on a sweet old Colnago in the VC Tamalpais jersey, a couple years ago. That was at the Petaluma rest stop.


I finally broke my '71 Colnago frame a couple of years ago, and when I told Gary Fisher about it, the next day I was riding a carbon fiber Lemond. Bicycling been very good to me.


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

Oustside a local supermarket, 9.15pm tonight, slicks, racks and a decal over most of the name - but you couldn't miss that paint.


----------



## scooderdude (Sep 27, 2004)

I went "Ga" when I ran into CK a few months back at Tamarancho. He was kind enough to let me straddle his wheel and pose for a shot.

And speaking of blue collar "threads", check out the VRC jersey he's sporting!


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

*Blue-Collar Classic Broken Femur Rehab Machine*


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

DoubleCentury said:


> View attachment 560548


I run my bar ends the same way.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

DoubleCentury said:


> View attachment 560548


Wow.....

That blue collar frame is nicer than anything I got.....
Sweet trainer... wipe the sweat off the frame when done.......


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2010)

Rumpfy said:


> I run my bar ends the same way.


That explains how you do those cool nose wheelies


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Here are a few from around campus.
The black Univega has been there for at least two years, but the Ross and the Spesh are working workhorses.


----------



## terra_firma (Jun 19, 2009)

Not exactly classic. Definitely blue collar. A Kaitai. Always really loved these Fishers.





































That bar end is bent...no camera fidgeting.


----------



## LARRYJO (Aug 7, 2007)

I saw these two in the past couple of weeks.
The 1st is a Monster Fat parked outside the Salt Lake City convention center this week.
The 2nd is a 1991? M800 Beast of the East.
The 3rd and 4th are not bikes but posters from Sun Summit in Ketchum, ID.


----------



## ssulljm (Sep 3, 2006)

*Camp Mather Journey back in Time*

Lots of bikes from the campers garages, a real treat to snoop around+scope out the various vintage riders.


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

Keep em coming! Am beginning to think that some of you always have a cam in the pocket when you leave the house?


----------



## outside! (Mar 15, 2006)

DoubleCentury said:


> View attachment 560548


Nice lathe! It is hard to tell, but it looks like that Hardinge is mounted on casters.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

outside! said:


> Nice lathe! It is hard to tell, but it looks like that Hardinge is mounted on casters.


Thanks. It has casters for moving but rests on three leveling pads.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

The trash-digger and his nice old ride. The dude seemed pleased when I said it was a classic. The bi-plane fork is unfortunately obscured.....and who knows how long that post/seat lug will last.


----------



## Z-Man (Apr 25, 2005)

Had that same bike. Many of those parts off the '84 migrated over to my Ritchey. It refuses to die...


----------



## J_Westy (Jan 7, 2009)

yo-Nate-y said:


> The trash-digger and his nice old ride. The dude seemed pleased when I said it was a classic. The bi-plane fork is unfortunately obscured.....and who knows how long that post/seat lug will last.


Funny - just noticed my local can collector has the same era Stumpy with a bi-plane, Suntour beartraps etc... I'll pull out my cell phone next time.


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

J_Westy said:


> Funny - just noticed my local can collector has the same era Stumpy with a bi-plane, Suntour beartraps etc... I'll pull out my cell phone next time.


Offer a nice new Next in trade


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

This guy was getting coffee at the Java Hut. Before suspension, there were big, cushy saddles.


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

Ran into a friend on Mt. Tam, riding his Ti Potts, so I stopped him for a snap. Ironically, he's been going by the nickname "Muddy" since long before he took up MTB.


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

An artist friend of mine is going to Burning Man, so she put out the call among her friends that she needed a junker bike to use there. One of her friends dropped off this Fisher MountainBikes Montare 1984 time capsule, which looks like it was parked in the barn the day after it left the shop.

Like rusted. The chain is rebar. She wanted to know if she should take it to the shop and have it converted to one speed, with rubber pedals.

I said, sounds great, but do not give those pedals to the guy who fixes your bike. Give them to me.


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

Repack Rider said:


> I said, sounds great, but do not give those pedals to the guy who fixes your bike. Give them to me.


Holy crap, those pedals are worth more than most of my bikes 

My freinds only bring my Magnas...I need better freinds. 

Steve

.


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

Goooooooooooooaaaallllll!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

Repack Rider said:


> Goooooooooooooaaaallllll!!!!!!!!!!!!


Awsome! Even the cages are minty.

Hello Ebay....

Steve


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Those will clean up nicely.


----------



## jtmartino (Jul 31, 2008)

Drop em in a bucket of Evapo-Rust...all of the oxidation will disappear, and the bearing grease will stay intact! It's what I do with all of the pedals I buy that are rusty.


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

A couple of posts back I showed a 1984 Montare that was then a basket case. I got the Hutch pedals, and then the owner had it cleaned up for use at Burning Man. Here it is, with Biopace and deer head Deore, functional but not collectible.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

She needs a smaller bike.


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

girlonbike said:


> She needs a smaller bike.


She couldn't beat the price.


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

girlonbike said:


> She needs a smaller bike.


Maybe you could trade her for one of yours.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

muddybuddy said:


> Maybe you could trade her for one of yours.


My bikes don't have permission to go to la playa.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

At least the rust will be gone when she gets back.


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2010)

*Founding Father*



Repack Rider said:


> Sitting in the coffee shop having a cuppa joe with my P-21 parked outside, and this guy rolls up on this showroom '85 Timber Comp. With kickstand.
> 
> Says he's the original owner, picked it up after it sat in the LBS window for two years.


CK, I have to say this is my fav bike you have posted so far. I always look forward to your contributions. It's so cool that you [one of the founding fathers] are
so passionate about bikes. Keep the post coming

S


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

girlonbike said:


> My bikes don't have permission to go to la playa.


 You need to let them out to have some fun once in a while.

I think this thread should be retitled as "Cool bikes CK sees around the Bay Area that you'd never see anywhere else.":thumbsup:


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

Well-used Bontrager parked outside The Scoop (best ice cream in...the known universe) in Fairfax. Accessories include SPD, child carrier, mirror and light clipped on the bars.


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

Waiting for my friend in Fairfax for a ride up Mount Tam, I ran into other two friends, both named Chris, who always ride together on Sunday. Usually it's road bikes, but today they were on MTB and they joined us.

Chris used to own the Fat Tire Trading Post, and he was on this very nice Manitou.

No, not that Chris. The other one.


----------



## stubecontinued (Mar 14, 2007)

I know, I know, non drive side shot... this was taken before I had learned the ways of the bike forum interwebs...







[/URL][/IMG]
simpler, cleaner version...


----------



## madtorker (Feb 3, 2010)

*Short commute bike*

A lot of rust on this MB-1. Single speed drive train.


----------



## madtorker (Feb 3, 2010)

*Short Commute*

Oh, I forgot to mention, it's single speed because the rear derailleur died.


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

Maybe rusty, but I wouldn't call an MB-1 with Ritchey fork a blue collar bike.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

pinguwin said:


> Maybe rusty, but I wouldn't call an MB-1 with Ritchey fork a blue collar bike.


In this particular thread, its the use of the bike, not the quality of the bike that gets the 'blue collar' designation.


----------



## kpomtb (Feb 2, 2006)

Spotted over the weekend in the parking lot at a 'cross race in Austin.


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

It's been so long since I found any, I thought the supply had dried up.

Yesterday I was waiting for some friends in the water district, and a couple of older gentlemen rode by on a beautiful pair of Blue Collar Classics. I was regretting not getting any photos, but then they stopped at a car parked a hundred yards away and started loading their gear, so I rode over for the pix.

They had no idea who I am or any interest in the subject, even though I mentioned that I had known Steve since long before he ever built a bike.

Rider #1 had the Potts with Allsop stem, Type II fork and roller-cam.

Rider #2 had the Ti Merlin.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Ooh. There we go.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Boner.


----------



## TheSingleGuy (Mar 11, 2004)

Repack Rider said:


> It's been so long ...the Potts ...the Ti Merlin.


These two are blue collar? Sheesh, I'd love to see the bling-bikes then!


----------



## Timeframe (Oct 21, 2010)

My first post.This is a great thread.
Though,it makes me sad that I sold my 1989 Bridgestone
MB3. The bike ( bought at the first of this year) was all
orginal.If I had to guess I would say the bike had less than
600 miles on it.

Couldn't bare the thought of changing the things
I didn't like on it so I sold it


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

TheSingleGuy said:


> These two are blue collar? Sheesh, I'd love to see the bling-bikes then!


In the case of this thread, 'blue collar' refers to bikes (usually desirable ones) that get ridden, used, and abused.

Super entertaining thread.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

But instead of hauling a BOB trailer, those two were on a proper trail ride---- not that I minded seeing them!


----------



## den haag (Feb 18, 2009)

*Vva#3(?)*

this bike was left behind (wouldn't fit in the car) with a lady in crested butte in 1982. she needed and deserved a good bike. she now rides it to work every day at the C.B.museum (which happens to house the mountain bike hall of fame). the original owner is the second to last in in line the first stumpjumper ad.


----------



## den haag (Feb 18, 2009)

*one more from the butte*

original owner. went from top shelf ultra mountain bike to touring bike to highend townie. owner hasn't driven a car since 1977.


----------



## TheSingleGuy (Mar 11, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> In the case of this thread, 'blue collar' refers to bikes (usually desirable ones) that get ridden, used, and abused.
> 
> Super entertaining thread.


Gotcha. Agreed - love this thread.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

den haag said:


> this bike was left behind (wouldn't fit in the car) with a lady in crested butte in 1982. she needed and deserved a good bike. she now rides it to work every day at the C.B.museum (which happens to house the mountain bike hall of fame). the original owner is the second to last in in line the first stumpjumper ad.


Steep front end and loooong stays. Love it!


----------



## sansarret (Mar 17, 2006)

*Ritchey's I've encountered*


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

sansarret said:


>


Yowzer, 
I think I am going to take the wife for a road trip up to BC next weekend. We will just troll around the markets and such in Vancouver and see what we can find . Nice bikes......


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

The brown Ritchey is killing me..


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Indeed! That first bronze and the last pink one are awesome!


----------



## Boy named SSue (Jan 7, 2004)

yo-Nate-y said:


> Indeed! That first bronze and the last pink one are awesome!


The bronze one is great but the Annapurna with the biplane is damn sweet too. Fake lugs and a biplane, oh hell yes.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

A bit older than some of the other blue collar bikes 'ere ....


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

MountainBikes did a lot of business in BC with Jacob Heilbron, who later started Rocky Mountain Bikes and became the Canadian Ritchey distributor. No wonder there are so many there.


----------



## TheSingleGuy (Mar 11, 2004)

*Isn't that...*



yo-Nate-y said:


> A bit older than some of the other blue collar bikes 'ere ....


...more like a blue shirt with a yellow collar?


----------



## Guitar Ted (Jan 14, 2004)

While maybe not "legitimate", since it was for sale in a bike shop when I saw it, this Jet Stream is certainly a "blue collar" used rig. Basket in front, no front brake, single speed conversion using an XT derailleur as a tensioning device, and that Magura hydraulic brake in the rear!


----------



## onlycrimson (Nov 11, 2008)

That's a strange assortment on that thing!


----------



## den haag (Feb 18, 2009)

*here's most of one,*

working on this one. got a bad crack in the downtube,


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

den haag said:


> working on this one. got a bad crack in the downtube,


You need to talk to CC about doing the repair.

But unless you plan to use it to deliver newspapers or to commute on it, is it really a BCC?


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

Guitar Ted said:


> While maybe not "legitimate", since it was for sale in a bike shop when I saw it, this Jet Stream is certainly a "blue collar" used rig. Basket in front, no front brake, single speed conversion using an XT derailleur as a tensioning device, and that Magura hydraulic brake in the rear!


Guitar Ted FTW.

That's what I'm talkin' ABOUT!


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

While a little lacking in "classic" value, this Rockhopper is off the charts in "blue collar" values.

Moon bars with mismatched thumbies and rear view mirror. Tractor saddle. Plastic alligator on front fender. MAILBOX on Blackburn rack for hauling freight and rear mudguard.

Check, check and check.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

Repack Rider said:


> Check, check and check.


Plastic gator pic, added to wallpaper folder, check.


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

My bad, I just realized that it's a five-speed and the item on the left side is a bell.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Its got one of my favorite tire set ups.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

yikes.


----------



## Dion (Oct 22, 2009)

Here's my late 80's Jamis. Nothing's original on it except the seat post clamp and headset.


----------



## den haag (Feb 18, 2009)

the front "thumby" is a bell. is this an "art bike"?


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

den haag said:


> the front "thumby" is a bell. is this an "art bike"?


I had noted and corrected that.

I don't know anything about this bike other than the fact that it was chained up outside the movie theater when I was on my way home from a ride yesterday. Would you have stopped for a second look?


----------



## Dion (Oct 22, 2009)

There is so much of this blue collar type stuff in downtown Santa Cruz.


----------



## stan lee (Mar 5, 2006)

Dion said:


> There is so much of this blue collar type stuff in downtown Santa Cruz.


Lets see photos!


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

Maybe not the most classic or collectible of frames, but this @1983 Mongoose came right out of a time capsule. Saw it on a parked car today while on my way home from a ride.

Gotta like the perforated rims with original reflectors and what look to be the original tires.


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

Pro class rims...those were the days.


----------



## Guitar Ted (Jan 14, 2004)

I've got an '84 All Mountain Pro in the basement with those rims, but mine are ano black. I wish I had that guys fork! I need one like that to make mine period correct. Mine has a roller cam brake on the seat stay too. Nothing special, those Mongeese, but mine was a bike that I did two long self supported tours on and it is kinda special to me because of that.


----------



## ericb49 (Aug 11, 2006)

Guitar Ted said:


> I've got an '84 All Mountain Pro in the basement with those rims, but mine are ano black. I wish I had that guys fork! I need one like that to make mine period correct. Mine has a roller cam brake on the seat stay too. Nothing special, those Mongeese, but mine was a bike that I did two long self supported tours on and it is kinda special to me because of that.


I think you mean All Terrain Pro ;-)


----------



## Guitar Ted (Jan 14, 2004)

Yep! Shoulda checked the name before I hit submit, eh? 

There must have been a transitional model with this rig. I see the one you have pictured has a chain stay mounted rollercam, and roller cam/unicrown fork. Mine was not like this. It came with a Bull Moose bar, plate crown fork, cantilevrs up front, and a seat stay mounted rollercam out back. Otherwise, your pic showing SunTour AT derailluers matches up with mine, and the rims are what I have as well.

Anyway, I thought that was a bit curious.

Uhhh......back to the regularly scheduled program here folks! Sorry for the diversion! 



ericb49 said:


> I think you mean All Terrain Pro ;-)


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

This is a little more on the collectible side.

Across the street from where I took the photos of the Mongoose is a coffee house. 
Today the original owner of this 20 year old Salsa with what appears to be a Switchblade fork rode it there for a cuppa, and your faithful MTBR correspondent was there to document the event.


----------



## Boy named SSue (Jan 7, 2004)

Repack Rider said:


> This is a little more on the collectible side.
> 
> Across the street from where I took the photos of the Mongoose is a coffee house.
> Today the original owner of this 20 year old Salsa with what appears to be a Switchblade fork rode it there for a cuppa, and your faithful MTBR correspondent was there to document the event.


Bontrager fork. Sweet bike. Keep them coming CK.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

I am constantly blown away by the quality of vintage bikes in your fair city/village. Thanks for sharing......I love that SALSA!!!!!


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

Aemmer said:


> I am constantly blown away by the quality of vintage bikes in your fair city/village. Thanks for sharing......I love that SALSA!!!!!


I would bet that if you lived in Hawaii you would find a lot of classic old surfboards, and if you're looking to collect classic skis, check out Squaw Valley. Since mountain bikes became available here 30 years ago, a lot of riders are on their third or fourth generation, retiring "classics" to the garage or turning them into town bikes.

Others, like the Salsa rider, have loved one bike all their lives and haven't worn it out yet.


----------



## Vlad (Feb 7, 2004)

That Salsa is so rad. Ross Shafer really was on something good.


----------



## KiwiJohn (Feb 6, 2007)

I dig it. 
In fact my own Salsa is enjoying a similar retirement.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Ya, Bontrager Comp fork. Build looks pretty close to all original except the brakes. 

Salsas are one of my favorite riding bikes. Really underrated.


----------



## Boy named SSue (Jan 7, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Ya, Bontrager Comp fork. Build looks pretty close to all original except the brakes.
> 
> Salsas are one of my favorite riding bikes. Really underrated.


Yeah, a Salsa is super high on my want list. Trade my Trimble for your Salsa ER.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Boy named SSue said:


> Yeah, a Salsa is super high on my want list. Trade my Trimble for your Salsa ER.


The problem is that I _know_ my Salsas ride great. Too risky to trade away a stellar bike for an unknown.


----------



## Boy named SSue (Jan 7, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> The problem is that I _know_ my Salsas ride great. Too risky to trade away a stellar bike for an unknown.


True, I put your red and black one way above any Trimble to be honest. Didn't realize you had more than one.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Boy named SSue said:


> True, I put your red and black one way above any Trimble to be honest. Didn't realize you had more than one.


Ya no chance on the red/black. I have a jelly bean that rides fantastic too.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

No where near the caliber of that Salsa (and I agree--I love mine!) but here a few local rides I spied recently. At first the red one gave me a happy jolt. Tell-tale lines and all...


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

This Merlin Ti bike is more "white collar" than blue collar, since the original owner still uses it for its intended purpose, but I couldn't pass it up without showing it to this forum.


----------



## Shogun700 (Jun 15, 2009)

Repack Rider said:


> This Merlin Ti bike is more "white collar" than blue collar, since the original owner still uses it for its intended purpose, but I couldn't pass it up without showing it to this forum.


Hey, it's riding in the back of a pickup-can't get more blue collar than that. :thumbsup:


----------



## Vlad (Feb 7, 2004)

Merlins look and ride so right, while Litespeeds are just the opposite, in my opinion. I'll never quite understand how Litespeed got so popular.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

Vlad said:


> Merlins look and ride so right, while Litespeeds are just the opposite, in my opinion. I'll never quite understand how Litespeed got so popular.


Because they were "welded in an oxygen free environment, and they are the *only* company to match their tubing to their filler metal". Amongst other BS marketing ploys....


----------



## mrphantuan (Nov 16, 2010)

Repack Rider said:


> This one-owner 1982 Ritchey was too big for the woman who bought it from me, but she is still riding it.


that very nice!!!!

______________
Du hoc| hoc bong du hoc|tu van du hoc|du hoc singapore|du hoc my


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

Nike bike, wow!


----------



## outside! (Mar 15, 2006)

Vlad said:


> Merlins look and ride so right, while Litespeeds are just the opposite, in my opinion. I'll never quite understand how Litespeed got so popular.


When I was shopping for a new custom bike back in 1990 there was no internet. I had ridden a Yo Eddy and wanted a Ti frame that mimicked that bike and I also wanted rack mounts and top routed cables. I called Merlin, and whomever it was I spoke to was an having a bad day. He acted like he was doing me a favor to even be talking to me. He did not want to do any custom work and then quoted me a big number to make a frame for me. I then called CBO, who was working with Litespeed at the time. They said it would be no problem to have a frame made to my specifications.


----------



## Vlad (Feb 7, 2004)

Interesting. It's amazing how easily one lousy employee can push business away.


----------



## jtmartino (Jul 31, 2008)

Vlad said:


> Merlins look and ride so right, while Litespeeds are just the opposite, in my opinion. I'll never quite understand how Litespeed got so popular.


I love my two Litespeeds - a 1996 Pisgah and a 1994 Obed. They were great bikes back then, and compared very favorably to Merlin, Moots, Dean, etc. Especially considering their relatively low price, which is one of the main reasons they were so popular in my area.

Nowadays, you can pick up a mid-90s Litespeed for around $500, which can't be said for the other brands.


----------



## morganfletcher (Jul 22, 2005)

I saw an excellent blue collar classic yesterday:





Thanks, Charlie.

Here's some more, definitely not working-class tho:





I wish I'd gotten a better shot of J.P. Morgen's bike. It was a wild suspension design from bygone days, you guys would have loved it.

Morgan


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

A picture from my ride this afternoon. With studded tires, my '91 Team Avalanche has become my "snow bike."


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

It's been a while since my BlueCollarMeter registered a hit, but I got a strong pulse yesterday

Had a piano customer in Mill Valley who lived very close to the Railroad Grade. He had a lot of bikes, but these were the best. First, his regular cruiser, heavily WTB influenced including a Type II fork and roller-cams. The Y-stay frame was unusual, and he said he built it himself.

Second is his one-speed that he described as his "Repack bike." Leading-link front end, bear trap pedals. Told me the frame started life as an old Kona.

I asked whether he knew I was a mountain biker, and he said yeah, he had been on my website that morning.


----------



## nightshade_rider (Apr 18, 2007)

Repack Rider said:


> Had a piano customer in Mill Valley who lived very close to the Railroad Grade. He had a lot of bikes, but these were the best. First, his regular cruiser, heavily WTB influenced including a Type II fork and roller-cams. The Y-stay frame was unusual, and he said he built it himself.


What an intriguing bike. I'm not sure if I am more envious that this guy lives right on the flank of Tam, or that he has the wherewithal to build a cool frame like that.


----------



## Guitar Ted (Jan 14, 2004)

That's an unusual gearing set up as well on that beat up brown bike. Awesome stuff once again SeeKay!


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

Some people are Bridgestone people, some aren't, but this is a nice example from the mid '80s, with original wheel reflectors still in place, Biopace and Deore, Avocet saddle and the hitch for the nearby Trail-A-Bike.

From the look of the chain, I'm guessing it hasn't been ridden recently.


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

Well, that was embarrassing.


----------



## onlycrimson (Nov 11, 2008)

Repack Rider said:


> Well, that was embarrassing.


Where are the photos? I cant' see them!:lol:


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

Saw this @ 1985 Fisher with original reflectors still in place and a very interesting means of securing the basket, which was not a stock item with this bike.


----------



## Jak0zilla (May 16, 2010)

Repack Rider said:


> Saw this @ 1985 Fisher with original reflectors still in place and a very interesting means of securing the basket, which was not a stock item with this bike.


I had such a mad teenage crush on these Fisher's with the matching bullmoose bars :blush: ... one of these days I'm going to pick one up. That was the bike I could never afford in 1985, now I spend that bikes market price every time I go to the grocery store. (Not sure which state I prefer ...! )


----------



## ephsea (Feb 22, 2010)




----------



## Austin Dave (Jul 7, 2010)

this thread is just the best. Thanks for this. 
Dave


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

I just noticed that the basket on the green Fisher is identical to the one on the Bridgestone I posted above it. 

Coincidence? I think not.

On the Bridgestone the basket is resting on the front tire, so maybe the blue twine on the Fisher serves an important purpose.


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

The owner of this mid-eighties Schwinn has been riding it as long as I have been aware of him. "Michael" washes windows, and uses his bike to get around to his jobs.

It's a clean machine.


----------



## Jak0zilla (May 16, 2010)

Here's a 1990 Kona Cinder Kone I see around my neighborhood. I love this bike - it looks like it's been ridden every day since it rolled out the dealers door. Oh, and it shows that the true beauty of these splatter paint jobs is how well they can hide 2 decades worth of abuse! (Unfortunately they are hideous until they hit the 10 year mark!  )


----------



## Howley (Nov 23, 2005)

10 of these Kona Cinder Cones - same splater paint-Suntour components - were rentals in Sun Valley, Idaho along with same year SlingShot bikes...


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

Blue Collar Paydirt! Wow, I'm in awe of this 1983-ish Stumpy.

Check out the "patina" on the rear mech! Original pedals, probably cheap MKS, are long gone, but everything else looks original.

Blue collar doesn't get any better than this one.


----------



## scooterendo (Jan 30, 2004)

Exactly like mine, sans the Mike S signature. And a HANK AND FRANK foil! They were my BMX heaven back in the day. Nice one, Repack Rider. Package on the way.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Nice! It even has a GC on the rear.


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

Here is something you don't see -- twice -- every day, a matched pair of road and MTB Otis Guy "Beamer" bikes.


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

yeah

I have one for this thread.....


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

The last two entries have been awesome! I am totally biased, but the beat within an inch of death John Deere Tam takes the cake.


----------



## morganfletcher (Jul 22, 2005)

crconsulting said:


> yeah
> 
> I have one for this thread.....


I sold those when they were new. Nice bikes. Tom Teasdale probably built that.

Morgan


----------



## Shogun700 (Jun 15, 2009)

We just got 30" of snow, but this thread just makes me want to ride my bikes so bad......

That Fisher is awesome,worthy of both cable locks!


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

There sure are a lot of early Stumpys around here lately.

This one belongs to a homeless guy in San Rafael, whom coincidentally I have known since the 'sixties. He bought it at a garage sale for $25, and from the look of the fork clearance it is first or second year of production. The owner was amazed to hear that this sort of bike is valued in some quarters.


----------



## Boy named SSue (Jan 7, 2004)

scooterendo said:


> HANK AND FRANK foil! They were my BMX heaven back in the day.


I used to go into the H&F in Lafayette every now and then. Cool shop with the exception of Frank, total d!ck.


----------



## FairfaxPat (Jan 29, 2008)

Here's a few pics of a new looking town bike that I spotted in Fairfax. Check out the frame mount buttons for a shoulder strap. The owner said he bought this bike new and rides to town and back on it.


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

This mystery bike looks like it was assembled from stuff the bike shop threw away. Maybe a purist can identify the cheap looking frame. Whoever assembled it loved bikes and did a neat job with limited resources.


----------



## Joe Steel (Dec 30, 2003)

Repack Rider said:


> This mystery bike looks like


 a Schwinn Paramount


----------



## onlycrimson (Nov 11, 2008)

Love those chainstays.


----------



## GirchyGirchy (Dec 31, 2003)

Awesome thread! Some great finds in here, good to see them still being used.

Mine's not really a BCC, but it fits in...'84 Mongoose, a dark maroon rather than the more typical chrome I've seen. Got it for a song with all original bits on it, which I've kept other than the tires. The seattube required some welding to fix a tear but I've been riding it since I got it about seven years ago. It's being cleaned up now...other than the paint, everything's great.


----------



## donk (Jan 28, 2004)

mechagouki said:


> Oustside a local supermarket, 9.15pm tonight, slicks, racks and a decal over most of the name - but you couldn't miss that paint.


That bike is still in use. I took some pics on the weekend in kensington martket and posted to CDN steel thread. I


----------



## donk (Jan 28, 2004)

I'm seeing them more and more. What makes this one remarkable is that to my recollection toronto only ever had 2 dealers (shop on mt pleasant and shop on bloor), plus the syncros seatpost is not in the least bit scuffed and the ritchey stem and height right were remarkably clean.

Location - Queen West across from trinity bellwoods, almost in front of igor's old shop.


----------



## fattybikejones (Aug 17, 2008)

Wow.. Great thread! Local guy has one of those older Stumpys he's trying to sell.. Prolly a '90 If I could just find the cash!


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

donk said:


> I'm seeing them more and more. What makes this one remarkable is that to my recollection toronto only ever had 2 dealers (shop on mt pleasant and shop on bloor), plus the syncros seatpost is not in the least bit scuffed and the ritchey stem and height right were remarkably clean.
> 
> Location - Queen West across from trinity bellwoods, almost in front of igor's old shop.


Very Cool!!

LOL! That Manitou looks a little "rigid"


----------



## fattybikejones (Aug 17, 2008)

Yep.. she packed up real good!


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Spotted this morning in Waikiki: nicely worn-in 'Dale with a surfboard rack on back and seatstay rollercams.


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

Most Breezers are treated a little more nicely by their owners than this one. The fork paint is mismatched to the frame. And is there something about that seatpost?


----------



## Boy named SSue (Jan 7, 2004)

Repack Rider said:


> Most Breezers are treated a little more nicely by their owners than this one. The fork paint is mismatched to the frame. And is there something about that seatpost?


One has to try hard to strip a Breezer of all its style points.


----------



## Machianera (Feb 5, 2011)

Repack Rider said:


> Most Breezers are treated a little more nicely by their owners than this one. The fork paint is mismatched to the frame. And is there something about that seatpost?


Are the fenders and bottle cage handmade? Lucky owner!


----------



## Boy named SSue (Jan 7, 2004)

Machianera said:


> Are the fenders and bottle cage handmade? Lucky owner!


The setback on the seatpost is DIY too!


----------



## Bubba Dinglespeed (Jan 31, 2011)

Repack Rider said:


> Maybe not the most classic or collectible of frames, but this @1983 Mongoose came right out of a time capsule. Saw it on a parked car today while on my way home from a ride.
> 
> Gotta like the perforated rims with original reflectors and what look to be the original tires.


Found a Mongoose All Terrain just like that at Goodwill for $20.00. Converted it to dinglespeed (two gear ratios). Commute on it to every day to school and work. Love those old school mountain bikes!


----------



## burritoguru (Aug 22, 2008)

*Ed Litton*

A nice surprise on the streets of San Francisco.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Cool  Sweet fastback stays too.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Very cool. Along with Tom Teasdale, he built some of the post-TR Fishers I've heard.


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

This Fisher and Bontrager parked together in front of the bakery suggest a couple who met while riding. The Bontrager has a Manitou Bomber fork, a kid carrier for the top tube, and a trailer for kids. Both bikes appear to be the same size, so I wonder whether mommy or daddy is pulling the kids.


----------



## mainlyfats (Oct 1, 2005)

Repack Rider said:


> This Fisher and Bontrager parked together in front of the bakery suggest a couple who met while riding. The Bontrager has a Manitou Bomber fork, a kid carrier for the top tube, and a trailer for kids. Both bikes appear to be the same size, so I wonder whether mommy or daddy is pulling the kids.


CSI Marin County...


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

Repack Rider said:


> This Fisher and Bontrager parked together in front of the bakery suggest a couple who met while riding. The Bontrager has a Manitou Bomber fork, a kid carrier for the top tube, and a trailer for kids. Both bikes appear to be the same size, so I wonder whether mommy or daddy is pulling the kids.


The saddle and tires are a dead give away. Mommy is sporting the Fisher.


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

sandmangts said:


> The saddle and tires are a dead give away. Mommy is sporting the Fisher.


Seems that way...

Nice ones, either way. A Montare just like that is what got me (back) into VRC. Nice riding bike...


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

My friend is converting his old Marin Ti bike (built by Litespeed) into a town bike for his wife. That makes it appropriate for this thread. White Industries Seatpost QR.


----------



## FairfaxPat (Jan 29, 2008)

shortly after CK took those pics of the Marin TI bike and left, we discovered two cracks in the frame, one on the chainstay and one on the top tube weld by the seat post-look closely at the pic of the seatpost QR and you can see it.


----------



## fattybikejones (Aug 17, 2008)

FairfaxPat said:


> shortly after CK took those pics of the Marin TI bike and left, we discovered two cracks in the frame, one on the chainstay and one on the top tube weld by the seat post-look closely at the pic of the seatpost QR and you can see it.


oooohh..that sux!


----------



## RaleighX (Mar 30, 2011)

My crossbike/alleycatbike/commuter/most efficient bike I own....

1993 Trek 950


----------



## fattybikejones (Aug 17, 2008)

*'93 Trek 930..*

There's something to be said about utilitarian worth of these older lugged steel Treks..




























This bike sat in it's previous owners basement for years. Found it on CL, score! $65 plus my labor to clean her up and overhaul her. Mass produced or not, these are great bikes!:thumbsup:


----------



## tick one (Apr 23, 2011)

*my nishiki love*

i've had alot of blue collar specials, but this old cascade is my fav. theres nothing like the look of the cunny brakes


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

Breeze Twister. And Twister original owner.


----------



## morganfletcher (Jul 22, 2005)

He is nonplussed.

Morgan


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Or non-nonplussed.


----------



## fattybikejones (Aug 17, 2008)

Maybe just pissed.


----------



## ssulljm (Sep 3, 2006)

*Am I Blue-Cannondale Le Donk w Basket*

Perched outside of the Linda Mar(Pacifica, Ca) coffee stop.


----------



## T V (Jan 22, 2004)

*Wicked Fat*

Made for each other...


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Nice


----------



## Shogun700 (Jun 15, 2009)

This thread never fails to lighten my mood. Awesome.

The stem on that Wicked is interesting, wonder what he pulled that from?


----------



## tick one (Apr 23, 2011)

look at dem slicks!


----------



## even (Dec 13, 2010)

tick one said:


> look at dem slicks!


Spesh ain't them?


----------



## Machianera (Feb 5, 2011)

Found this pictures I took a while ago. It is a pretty cool bike. Fishing pole tube on the rear, stem shifters, the colorful bits here and there and drop bars.


----------



## tick one (Apr 23, 2011)

looks like a huffy/magna/pacific/murry. not quite a classic.


----------



## Machianera (Feb 5, 2011)

tick one said:


> looks like a huffy/magna/pacific/murry. not quite a classic.


but 100% blue collar


----------



## tick one (Apr 23, 2011)

very true,


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

drop bars and roller cam mounts!


----------



## Oldfatbaldguy (Nov 4, 2010)

I think that maybe this last bike is my favorite this week. Box-store bike, well-loved and customized by the owner. Sort of a rat-rod concept, except that the point isn't to annoy and irritate, just get more utility out of a cheap bike.

If your goal is to make a statement, I guess its important to own and ride a certain marque. OTOH, if you just need to "get there"...
Isn't it interestimg that many of the original owners of these classic bikes we see bought them so they could "get there"?


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

Nice old GT locked up outside the drugstore. Grip-Shift, Manitou fork, etc. 

Owner sitting nearby said he assembled it while living in L.A. because he had raced BMX on GT bikes. Most recent modification was the fork about ten years ago.


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

Any deficiency in "classic" value of this nice old Scwhinn is far outweighed by its blue collarness. This is a workin' man's bike.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Repack Rider said:


> Nice old GT locked up outside the drugstore. Grip-Shift, Manitou fork, etc.
> 
> Owner sitting nearby said he assembled it while living in L.A. because he had raced BMX on GT bikes. Most recent modification was the fork about ten years ago.


Look like Ti OnZa's too.


----------



## jacdykema (Apr 10, 2006)

Rumpfy said:


> Look like Ti OnZa's too.


Pointed skyward of course. Like any blue collar bar ends should be.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Well used Klein at the public library the other day. Rider rode it just like you see it: no post or seat.


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

Meeting friends at the Java Hut in Fairfax for a ride, what's that, a Cunningham with drops? Gotta get a photo. Tweed jacketed rider turned around...

Hey, Jacquie.

She joined us on the ride, so I'll put up the posed shot also. I think we kind of qualify as blue collar classics, and since I started this thread, who's gonna argue that?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

I don't think many Hams have more mileage than that one! Good stuff CK!


----------



## MABman (Oct 5, 2008)

sgltrak said:


> Well used Klein at the public library the other day. Rider rode it just like you see it: no post or seat.


That is a Cindy Whitehead Challenge bike.


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

That Schwinn is probably a High Sierra in smoked pearl (not able to see any decals) That would make it a 1984 model, which was my first mtb.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

I just want to fix that quick release for her. Or possibly it isn't too compatible with that fork. Either way it is too nice to be hanging down like that.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

No mold was used when that woman was created. One of a kind.  :thumbsup:


----------



## ish (Jun 17, 2009)

pinguwin said:


> That Schwinn is probably a High Sierra in smoked pearl (not able to see any decals) That would make it a 1984 model, which was my first mtb.


I was initially inclined to agree with you, but then realized the fork crown and handlebars are different than the 1984 Sierra / High Sierra. 1985 maybe?


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

Aemmer said:


> I just want to fix that quick release for her. Or possibly it isn't too compatible with that fork. Either way it is too nice to be hanging down like that.


It makes me grin to think that since the fork probably blocks the traditional position, somewhere in Charlie's shop there's an analysis to determine the next best place to put the QR handle.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

If you run the QR on the other side of the fork it closes fine. That is how I run a similar QR on my Phoenix.


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)




----------



## Jak0zilla (May 16, 2010)

Wow. That sucks!


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

A couple of drive-bys, shot while driving. 

Not a bad looking Mongoose.

No clear ID on the car-top other, and I'm sure someone here can help me out.


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

The recent Gary Fisher marriage in San Francisco included a bicycle procession six miles across the city. A truly astonishing event to ride in, a couple of hundred bike riders on all kinds of machinery including this Merlin and this Kona.


----------



## Vlad (Feb 7, 2004)

crconsulting said:


>


This pretty much was my dream bike when I was in high-school: a silver Race with Bontrager race light stem, Bontrager/Titec 118 bars and bar ends and other cool Bontrager goods.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

The ride on top of the Volvo looks like a Merlin to me.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)




----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

I see this bike buzzing around town often---finally saw it locked up!


----------



## NDAAND (Dec 22, 2009)

*Ibis*

Saw outside the gym in Chico.


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

Definitely not as nice as the Ibis, this @1984 Montare looks to be almost completely original.


----------



## donk (Jan 28, 2004)

A bontrager OR, as seen on Bay Street north of Bloor in Toronto. What makes this most interesting is the very few that ever made it to toronto.


----------



## donk (Jan 28, 2004)

A wicked fat chance seen on the streets of soho early July.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

some nice parts on that Wicked


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

Repack Rider said:


> Most Breezers are treated a little more nicely by their owners than this one. The fork paint is mismatched to the frame. And is there something about that seatpost?


The front fender is made from a street sign and the SP is deliberately bent.

I'm BBQing in San Anselmo's Memorial Park, and I see that my dining companion is riding this very same bike. My dining companion that day was none other than the inimitable Ms. Jacquie Phelan, and the "custom" work on the bike was done by Charlie Cunningham.


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

You don't see too many Fat Chance bikes in California, but I saw a couple today.

Riding in Tamarancho I met a guy on this very nice Team Fat Chance.










He was thrilled to meet another rider on a bike from the same company. He was even more thrilled because the other rider was Chris Chance, riding a titanium Fat Chance.










Joe Breeze rode with us also. He's on the left, Chris in the middle.


----------



## kpomtb (Feb 2, 2006)

Repack Rider said:


> You don't see too many Fat Chance bikes in California, but I saw a couple today.
> 
> Riding in Tamarancho I met a guy on this very nice Team Fat Chance.
> 
> ...


Looks more like mountain bike aristocracy to me.


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

Repack Rider said:


>


Cool to see Chris still rocks the narrow bars :thumbsup:

.
Steve


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

eastcoaststeve said:


> Cool to see Chris still rocks the narrow bars.
> Steve


I thought the garden gloves were a tasteful touch.


----------



## 1 cog frog (Dec 21, 2004)

Guess that answers the question about where Chris Chance is!

So freakin' cool!

I am amazed, that would never happen where I live!

frog


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

I've got a target, too bad I am only in town for less than a week.

Today on my ride in to work I saw an interesting bike pass by when I was at a light. Grey-green metallic paint, funny seat tube junction, Softride stem and fully commuter'd out. I came around and passed the guy, and "Hey, that's a really nice old Moots" because, damned if it wasn't a really sweet mid-80s Moots.


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

This Kona Pine Mountain probably belongs to one of the workers on a local construction project which, if true, gives it blue collar cachet. But the Maglite duct taped to the bars is the "classic" aspect.


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

So it's got blue collar and classic covered, what would you call the seatpost, vintage or retro?


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

wv_bob said:


> So it's got blue collar and classic covered, what would you call the seatpost, vintage or retro?


call it offensive.


----------



## NDAAND (Dec 22, 2009)

*Blue Collar*

Couple old bikes, blue collar bikes. First seen hanging off a school classroom while picking up the kid is a Scott Teton. Looks like a teachers daily rider. Classic colors. The second I saw outside a thrift shop and the owner (a bit below working class) was lamenting his flat tire. Nishiki Blazer Mountain Project with an electric tape covered field hockey stick attached. Classic battle axe carrier.


----------



## WickedPhatChance (May 28, 2011)

*Ritchey Palo Alto - Blue Collar edition*

Locked to lightpost in downtown Redwood City. Pretty rough shape. Many broken parts but looked operational enough to get homeless guy around.

I had never heard of Ritchey Palo Alto, but the smooth fillet brazing looked official.

PS: I rolled the dice and left a note asking if he wanted to sell in case I could get a thrift store bargain here. He later called back when I was on phone with my boss; I asked if I could call back...he said sure. Called back, went to VM...:madman:

...So, just in case I hear back from him, does anybody have any idea on WIW?


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

WickedPhatChance said:


> Locked to lightpost in downtown Redwood City. Pretty rough shape. Many broken parts but looked operational enough to get homeless guy around.
> 
> I had never heard of Ritchey Palo Alto, but the smooth fillet brazing looked official.
> 
> ...


he's a nice dude, but he wasn't interested in letting it go last time I talked to him(see post 477)

I gave him some brake cables and spokes, he should have fixed those by now...


----------



## WickedPhatChance (May 28, 2011)

Nice to see we're stomping the same ground, Hollister!


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2011)

WickedPhatChance said:


> Locked to lightpost in downtown Redwood City. Pretty rough shape. Many broken parts but looked operational enough to get homeless guy around.
> 
> I had never heard of Ritchey Palo Alto, but the smooth fillet brazing looked official.
> 
> ...


Ritchey sold his bikes through Palo Alto Bike Shop around 1985 and sported Palo Alto decals. It's worth much more than thrift store prices.


----------



## Guitar Ted (Jan 14, 2004)

*College time....*

Saw this on a college campus this weekend in Minnesota. A Raleigh Crested Butte. Pretty unmolested and clean. Only thing I could see different was the saddle. Deer head derailleurs and Suntour XC peds.


----------



## Oldfatbaldguy (Nov 4, 2010)

Looks like an uncomfortable cockpit with the seat so far ahead.

I have a very similar Raleigh Grand Mesa ("22" frame too) and the top tube seems so short.

I wish mine was as well preserved.


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

Spotted this Haro Extreme E-stay bike on the back of a motor home near my house. It was covered with dust and modified with moon handlebars. Met the owner, who told me it was his Burning Man bike.


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

One of my customers today had this bike, a very early, probably '83 Stumpy in flawless condition, original saddle and pristine TA cranks.

He said he had another one that was older in another location.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Did you tell him not to cross chain it like that, jesus!

I thought only first year 82's had the TA and Mafac stuff?


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> Did you tell him not to cross chain it like that, jesus!
> 
> I thought only first year 82's had the TA and Mafac stuff?


'82 would have had Tomaselli brake levers and a Huret rear DR. He said equipment was original.

I didn't notice the chain until after I shot the photo.


----------



## morganfletcher (Jul 22, 2005)

Then and now:


Old and new Stumpjumpers, 26 years of evolution by fnagrom, on Flickr

Morgan


----------



## cousineddie (Oct 23, 2008)

Repack Rider said:


> '82 would have had Tomaselli brake levers and a Huret rear DR. He said equipment was original.
> 
> I didn't notice the chain until after I shot the photo.


Every '82 I've seen was spec'd with a Suntour rear mech, either an AR or ARX.


----------



## MERK26 (Aug 31, 2009)

cousineddie said:


> Every '82 I've seen was spec'd with a Suntour rear mech, either an AR or ARX.


Yep. Including mine, which is one of the earliest...


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

You guys think it's '82, maybe it is, but the guy said he had an older one.


----------



## jtmartino (Jul 31, 2008)

Sorry about the crappy cell phone pics - it was nighttime and I was in a bit of a hurry. Spotted this outside my local Safeway.


----------



## jtmartino (Jul 31, 2008)

Cont.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

That bike is begging for a rescue. Great to see it getting use though.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Bummer...I'm lookin' for one of those too.

Wait...JTM, you're local to me I think. Which Safeway!?


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

Breezer Series V?


----------



## jtmartino (Jul 31, 2008)

I think the owner may work there. Here's a hint: it's a new store, and it's on the peninsula!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

jtmartino said:


> I think the owner may work there. Here's a hint: it's a new store, and it's on the peninsula!


I think I can find it.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

And then change your sig.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

DoubleCentury said:


> Breezer Series V?


They're cheaper anyway.



DoubleCentury said:


> And then change your sig.


Not until I get a III.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

Shouldn't you be out practicing your drift-cornering?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

I'm ready.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

DoubleCentury said:


> Shouldn't you be out practicing your drift-cornering?


 I was thinking the same thing......

Time to carbo load!


----------



## babbalanja (Jan 20, 2008)

Saw this well ridden (late 80's?) Fat outside the Baltimore Museum of Art recently.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

babbalanja said:


> Saw this well ridden (late 80's?) Fat outside the Baltimore Museum of Art recently.


The museum curator decided it's not art... as i said before.


----------



## nailtrail (Jul 13, 2011)

i love this thread. i cant help but notice a ton of these are in the bay area. i work in san francisco. i have to drive in the city alot. just moved here. and i swear, this city is the mecca for vintage bikes. road and mountain. they are everywhere ! i love going to haight on a busy night. so many sweet bikes.


----------



## NDAAND (Dec 22, 2009)

*Pink Bike*

Seen outside the local KMart. Alternating shifters. Bottle holder on bars. ?? seat.
Did not see owner. I wonder what it is?


----------



## morganfletcher (Jul 22, 2005)

NDAAND said:


> Seen outside the local KMart. Alternating shifters. Bottle holder on bars. ?? seat.
> Did not see owner. I wonder what it is?


Looks like a Nishiki Alien.

Morgan


----------



## thesickfits (Feb 4, 2009)

donk said:


> I'm seeing them more and more. What makes this one remarkable is that to my recollection toronto only ever had 2 dealers (shop on mt pleasant and shop on bloor), plus the syncros seatpost is not in the least bit scuffed and the ritchey stem and height right were remarkably clean.
> 
> Location - Queen West across from trinity bellwoods, almost in front of igor's old shop.


Just imagine all the nice bikes Igor must have had and let rot. What ever happened with his "collection"? Police auction?


----------



## Linoleum (Aug 25, 2008)

NDAAND said:


> Seen outside the local KMart. Alternating shifters. Bottle holder on bars. ?? seat.
> Did not see owner. I wonder what it is?


Clearly its a side by side for little people.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Not BCC, but seen on the streets:


----------



## NDAAND (Dec 22, 2009)

*Outpost*

With waterproof seatcover.


----------



## outside! (Mar 15, 2006)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Not BCC, but seen on the streets:


What kind of shifters are those?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

This thing had the old school smart light weight build.


----------



## morganfletcher (Jul 22, 2005)

outside! said:


> What kind of shifters are those?


They look like SRAM X.0 or X.9.

Morgan


----------



## ericb49 (Aug 11, 2006)

morganfletcher said:


> sram x.0


fify


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

Spotted this old Paramount in San Rafael. Once a top-of-the-line race-ready bike, now reduced to freight hauling. Beautiful lugwork, nice old Deore derailleur...and a severely bent chainstay.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

Repack Rider said:


> and a severely bent chainstay.


Those lugs are pretty, thanks!

I could be wrong, but wasn't the chainstay bent that way from the factory?


----------



## Boy named SSue (Jan 7, 2004)

MendonCycleSmith said:


> Those lugs are pretty, thanks!
> 
> I could be wrong, but wasn't the chainstay bent that way from the factory?


You're not wrong.


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

Boy named SSue said:


> You're not wrong.


QFT

I wanted one of those bad. Pretty pricey at the time though.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

MendonCycleSmith said:


> Those lugs are pretty, thanks!
> 
> I could be wrong, but wasn't the chainstay bent that way from the factory?


it has the original fork.. w/ less rake.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

CK's post reminded me that I haven't posted my commuter in this thread. It has shown up a couple of other places, but seems appropriate here, especially in light of the above Paramount.

Yes, the chainstays were like that from the factory.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Team XTR...Nice!
Those Paramounts handle very, very nice.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

like it, sgltrak!


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

Not interesting enough for its own thread, but certainly of interest to those who read this forum. My wife makes custom pillows. She made this one from a couple of screen print samples for a t-shirt by original Repack poster artist Pete Barrett. The front is an original Repack race poster.


----------



## sxr-racer (Nov 17, 2005)

LOL, those are great!!


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Those pillows are great. Shoot, a t-shirt would be neat.

Here's a workhorse of an old DiamondBack, spotted in downtown SB.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Aaaand another!


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2011)

Thats cool, I have never seen any Camo paint jobs on TR road bikes before. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Boy named SSue (Jan 7, 2004)

shawnw said:


> Thats cool, I have never seen any Camo paint jobs on TR road bikes before. Thanks for posting.


Not a road bike, just has slicks and drops.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Looks like Shawn needs to be sent back to remedial VRC classes.


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2011)

girlonbike said:


> Looks like Shawn needs to be sent back to remedial VRC classes.


Your right, what time should I come over?


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2011)

Boy named SSue said:


> Not a road bike, just has slicks and drops.


Holly Crap, what an idiot, I should have looked a little longer.
I hope you left a note asking for the original bars


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

shawnw said:


> Your right, what time should I come over?


You should come over and hang out with me. Although you'd be disappointed in the fact that I only have one ritchey and you've met it already.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

girlonbike said:


> You should come over and hang out with me. Although you'd be disappointed in the fact that I only have one ritchey and you've met it already.


And we'd rather Shawn not diversify.


----------



## KiwiJohn (Feb 6, 2007)

Kuwahara Sierra XT. All original apart from bars & saddle.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

I'd rather have the Salsa behind it!


----------



## KiwiJohn (Feb 6, 2007)

No, that's mine.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

Finally got one to show!

A customer rolled this in pretty much as you see it, but with dead shifters and a badly blown out RD and hanger, non-replaceable type of course.

He's been using it since purchased new, and is now his main commuter on the local mup.

Grabbed my EVT True Arc since it does the nice grab from both sides of the hanger thing. Was able to slowly work it back into proper position, no cracking, hell, the paint didn't even rumple. 

Are these 6000 series? I have to assume so with that kind of elasticity. 

Freshly decked out with V brake lever second gen XT dual controls (the good version), requisite rapid rise RD, 9 speed 12/25 and chain, the beast plies that path with abandon once again.

Figured stuff posted here was allowed wider berth in terms of slicks, and oddball upgrades. Hey he rides the crap out of it at least.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

paint looks in great shape for a beater.

Nice clamp, MCS. That guy makes amazing products.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

girlonbike said:


> Nice clamp, MCS. That guy makes amazing products.


Yeah! Love EVT's stuff.

My only claim to fame? See the last pic? How the octagon tube is welded? That used to be about 2 inches longer. Every time I bent over to look at the other side of the bike, I'd whack my head on the turn handle.

I called Brett and chatted with him, he realized he'd done the same thing before and just never thought about it, and thus, quickly shot me out this modded handle to try. Worked great, and is now the length that all clamps are made with :thumbsup:

Gotta respect that kind of *company*.


----------



## jtmartino (Jul 31, 2008)

Interesting "spacer" under the stem.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

jtmartino said:


> Interesting "spacer" under the stem.


I was waiting for someone to spot that!

The idea is really really bad, but the execution and function are flawless, well, as much as can be when you butcher a stem to make a headset spacer I guess.


----------



## halaburt (Jan 13, 2004)

A (very) Blue Collar Christmas


----------



## FairfaxPat (Jan 29, 2008)

Was cruising through town today when this Stumpy caught my eye. I talked to the owner, who bought it new in 1986 and still rides it daily!


----------



## halaburt (Jan 13, 2004)

FairfaxPat said:


> ...I talked to the owner, who bought it new in 1986 and still rides it daily!


My 2nd MTB was an '86 Stumpjumper. That looks like an '88. Specialized Specs


----------



## FairfaxPat (Jan 29, 2008)

The owner said he bought it in '86 with 10 other people at his work, to get a group discount. It looks like it has a U-Brake on the back, which makes it at least an '87. Perhaps it was late '86 when they bought the bikes and they were '87 models?


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

My wife had a Panasonic 6500 that was virtually spec for spec the same as that and it was an 87 model year bike.


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

Bridgestone MB-5 parked unlocked in front of the library.


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

Diamondback with spatter paint job. The fork is not original but most of the rest is.

Reflectors still in place on the wheels. Amazing.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Spotted today at Oak Park, SB.


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

yo-Nate-y said:


> Spotted today at Oak Park, SB.


Just guessing you left him a note?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

gm1230126 said:


> Just guessing you left him a note?


For an Ascent? No way. Thats the Tequesta of Ritchey's!


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> thats the Tequesta of Ritchey's!


Excuse me, I don't have any idea what you're talking about, what's that? I've never owned one of those.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

gm1230126 said:


> Excuse me, I don't have any idea what you're talking about, what's that? I've never owned one of those.


Exactly.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

gm1230126 said:


> Excuse me, I don't have any idea what you're talking about, what's that? I've never owned one of those.


 What Yo-Nate said.


----------



## proto2000 (Jan 27, 2007)

*Spotted a few days ago*

This was parked outside of Barnes and Noble at Eastridge Mall. If you're a 49er fan then check out the front wheel closely.


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

I'll see your Klein and raise you a neon paint job. Spotted this morning in San Anselmo.

Oregon plates. Here to poach our trails.


----------



## Drummerboy1975 (Nov 24, 2011)

Repack Rider said:


> The front fender is made from a street sign and the SP is deliberately bent.
> 
> I'm BBQing in San Anselmo's Memorial Park, and I see that my dining companion is riding this very same bike. My dining companion that day was none other than the inimitable Ms. Jacquie Phelan, and the "custom" work on the bike was done by Charlie Cunningham.


Wow so this is Ms. Jacquie Phelan's bike!? Awesome! Were you able to get an autograph?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Drummerboy1975 said:


> Wow so this is Ms. Jacquie Phelan's bike!? Awesome! Were you able to get an autograph?


Hahahahahaahaha!

Maybe they could trade autographs?


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

Drummerboy1975 said:


> Wow so this is Ms. Jacquie Phelan's bike!? Awesome! Were you able to get an autograph?


A couple of years ago when the Specialized press camp was in town and I had taken the journalists on a guided tour of Repack, Jacquie rode past the crowd as we took lunch in a Fairfax park. Seeing a huge group of cyclists, she stopped to see what was going on. Upon being told that the world's cycling press was in attendance, she whipped out a stack of postcards bearing her likeness (she calls them 'boastcards') and shouted, "I'm Jacquie Phelan. Does anyone want my autograph?"

I may be one of the few remaining cyclists who DOESN'T have Jacquie's autograph.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Repack Rider said:


> A couple of years ago when the Specialized press camp was in town and I had taken the journalists on a guided tour of Repack, Jacquie rode past the crowd as we took lunch in a Fairfax park. Seeing a huge group of cyclists, she stopped to see what was going on. Upon being told that the world's cycling press was in attendance, she whipped out a stack of postcards bearing her likeness (she calls them 'boastcards') and shouted, "I'm Jacquie Phelan. Does anyone want my autograph?"
> 
> I may be one of the few remaining cyclists who DOESN'T have Jacquie's autograph.


I've got those! You mean I'm not the only one? 

:thumbsup: She cracks me up. A very nice lady.


----------



## -Anomie- (Jan 16, 2005)

Repack Rider said:


> I may be one of the few remaining cyclists who DOESN'T have Jacquie's autograph.


Join the club  me either. Actually, the one time I rode with Jacquie (last spring) I asked her for one of her cards, but she was out. She gave her last one away the day before and needed to get more printed, so no card for me.

I DID, however, get your (CK's) signature at Repack last year!


----------



## Drummerboy1975 (Nov 24, 2011)

Rumpfy said:


> Hahahahahaahaha!
> 
> Maybe they could trade autographs?


Sorry I guess I'm not failure with who he is. CK= Chris King?

Someone catch me up to speed here!


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Drummerboy1975 said:


> Sorry I guess I'm not failure with who he is. CK= Chris King?
> 
> Someone catch me up to speed here!


Charlie Kelly's Mountain Bike Hubsite


----------



## rudymexico (Aug 14, 2010)

The time I ask for Jacquie, she sign my arm...funny


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Drummerboy1975 said:


> Sorry I guess I'm not failure with who he is. CK= Chris King?
> 
> Someone catch me up to speed here!


Nope. Repack Godfather and man about town Charlie Kelly.


----------



## Drummerboy1975 (Nov 24, 2011)

Oh ok, thanks everyone!


----------



## FairfaxPat (Jan 29, 2008)

Was riding Hoo Koo E Koo today when these two guys showed up.


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

Parked in front of the Goodwill store in San Rafael.


----------



## Drummerboy1975 (Nov 24, 2011)

That guy was short.


----------



## RV2011 (Jul 13, 2011)

*Here's my Alpina Uno*

I picked it up in 1990 and it's rarely ever riden. Not because I'm trying to preseve it but for too many other reasons. Or maybe they were excuses. I've only been getting really into bikes again for about 5 months. Maybe now it'll get some use when I'm not on my FS on the Phx. trails.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

RV2011 said:


> I picked it up in 1990 and it's rarely ever riden. Not because I'm trying to preseve it but for too many other reasons. Or maybe they were excuses. I've only been getting really into bikes again for about 5 months. Maybe now it'll get some use when I'm not on my FS on the Phx. trails.


Maybe you didn't ride it because the bike is 2 sizes too big for you?


----------



## RV2011 (Jul 13, 2011)

Rumpfy said:


> Maybe you didn't ride it because the bike is 2 sizes too big for you?


That's kind of disturbing that you know what size bike I should be riding. Just kidding of coarse, but I do wish it had a smaller frame. I only use this bike on bike paths and such. Paved or well groomed so it fine for that type of ride. Would be good as a commuter as well. It's a pleasure to ride, (on a smooth surface).


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

RV2011 said:


> That's kind of disturbing that you know what size bike I should be riding. Just kidding of coarse, but I do wish it had a smaller frame. I only use this bike on bike paths and such. Paved or well groomed so it fine for that type of ride. Would be good as a commuter as well. It's a pleasure to ride, (on a smooth surface).


Well, if you're nervous about getting high centered on that top tube and risking your manhood in an unplanned dismount, I'm guessing the bike is too big.
Or you're blowin' out your knees and not getting the maximum usage out of your pistons running the saddle that low.

Either way, something isn't right.

Just sayin'.


----------



## RV2011 (Jul 13, 2011)

Rumpfy said:


> Well, if you're nervous about getting high centered on that top tube and risking your manhood in an unplanned dismount, I'm guessing the bike is too big.
> Or you're blowin' out your knees and not getting the maximum usage out of your pistons running the saddle that low.
> 
> Either way, something isn't right.
> ...


My knees are are fine and most importantly so is my junk, but thanks for your concern. The geometry is like any 10 spd. road bike I ever had and that's why I use this bike as stated. I've noticed that the majority of the bikes I see on here with similar geometry also have their saddles in a similar posistion. I know several wrongs don't make a right though. I was just here to display the bike and enjoy looking at the others as well. Bottom line it's a nice old bike that all.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

If that saddle is the right height for your legs, the bike is too big for you. But I'm curious, where are the other giant mountain bikes with too-short riders and 10 speed geometry you've seen here on MTBR?


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

Repack Rider said:


> Parked in front of the Goodwill store in San Rafael.


You must work for Pete Garski?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

yo-Nate-y said:


> If that saddle is the right height for your legs, the bike is too big for you. But I'm curious, where are the other giant mountain bikes with too-short riders and 10 speed geometry you've seen here on MTBR?


Maybe he means Stan's bikes?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

RV2011 said:


> My knees are are fine and most importantly so is my junk, but thanks for your concern. The geometry is like any 10 spd. road bike I ever had and that's why I use this bike as stated. I've noticed that the majority of the bikes I see on here with similar geometry also have their saddles in a similar posistion. I know several wrongs don't make a right though. I was just here to display the bike and enjoy looking at the others as well. Bottom line it's a nice old bike that all.


I disagree about the majority of bikes here having a similar set up, but ok! :thumbsup:


----------



## ish (Jun 17, 2009)

Perhaps the majority of bikes are found in that condition...


----------



## tashi (Apr 17, 2005)

Is a beat-up DeKerf towing the dog a Blue-Collar Classic?










Re-assembled as a mountain bike today, so to test ride it I towed the dog to the beach.


----------



## Boy named SSue (Jan 7, 2004)

tashi said:


> Is a beat-up DeKerf towing the dog a Blue-Collar Classic?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolutely. That's rad.

Are you the Tashi on the Swami forum by and chance?


----------



## tashi (Apr 17, 2005)

Thanks SSue. Nope, that's not me - there's a forum for Swami's??


----------



## Boy named SSue (Jan 7, 2004)

tashi said:


> Thanks SSue. Nope, that's not me - there's a forum for Swami's??


Sadly no. it's for Swami Records. I was startled to see someone who might be posting on both ~20 person forums I read.


----------



## guywitharitchey (Nov 29, 2011)

*Thunderbolt*

fillet brazed grocery getter. high rider stem and rear rack.


----------



## Hurricane Jeff (Jan 1, 2006)

"All the hallmarks of a Yeti" You talking about the bike or the rider?


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

guywitharitchey said:


> fillet brazed grocery getter. high rider stem and rear rack.


I really need one of those. What's the DL stand for?


----------



## Machianera (Feb 5, 2011)

Coooool


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Boy named SSue said:


> Sadly no. it's for Swami Records. I was startled to see someone who might be posting on both ~20 person forums I read.


I am just glad there are 20 of us....


----------



## Boy named SSue (Jan 7, 2004)

Machianera said:


> Coooool


Way cool. My old Storm is getting similar use up in SF in the hands of a friend. I keep expecting to see it here.


----------



## guywitharitchey (Nov 29, 2011)

*full thunderbolt*

Don't know what DL refers to. .........deluxe?


----------



## Metty (Jul 4, 2009)

not really VRC but its still funny to see. this guy rides this thing around UNC chapel hill campus all the time. Santa Cruz hard tail, not something i would want to leave locked on the bike rack lol :skep:


----------



## Drummerboy1975 (Nov 24, 2011)

guywitharitchey said:


> Don't know what DL refers to. .........deluxe?


Look how rusty and slack jawed that chain is. Geese!


----------



## guywitharitchey (Nov 29, 2011)

Drummerboy1975 said:


> Look how rusty and slack jawed that chain is. Geese!


If I was six inches shorter I think I would have left a note. Apart from the tires and stem the bike looks original and other than the chain in decent shape for an '88.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Where I work is literally inundated with bikes, as university campuses often are. I always let an eye stray toward the racks, but today I saw a student glide to a stop on this 'un. Says it belonged to his dad. I told him it was worth a fair it of coin and a bit about the history of it--and told him to keep it inside at night  

The fork is rare as heck and I really like the mix and match build. I barely suppressed the urge to offer him my wallet for it.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Looks to be a Wicked, but I didn't flip it over to check for a serial.


----------



## Drummerboy1975 (Nov 24, 2011)

What model Fat is that Yo?


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

This awkward looking bike with the goofy bars and cushy saddle turned me right around when the old guy wheeled it past me on the sidewalk in front of the bank. It's more than blue collar gold or platinum, it is a blue collar diamond, specifically a Greg Diamond, hand-made and nearly thirty years old. Owner claims to be the original owner.

The work is beautiful, the setup is...different. Note the Phil hubs.

Stunning.


----------



## BStrummin (Nov 17, 2009)

I spent a week in SF recently, and in my cold induced haze I walked right past this Fisher in Japantown. Unfortunately I only got two crappy cell phone pics. Logo looks similar to the 87/88 Montares on MOMBAT, so I'm guessing it's from around then? Modernish drive train didn't offer any clues.


----------



## FairfaxPat (Jan 29, 2008)

Except for the brakes, it looks like the same Suntour Gruppo that I have on my two 1986 Redlines,(which also have rollercams), so the parts are probably stock '87-'88.


----------



## Loey (Nov 19, 2011)

I love this thread! My brain is too sluggish today to comment on this interesting perspective on VRC MTBs but here is my town bike of the last 7 years. Since I got my '87 fillet brazed Bontrager this '90 Race is on trail duty and the former becomes the single speed. I suffer from 'way too nice beater bike syndrome'. Help!


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

MB-2, work-horse commutified.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

yo-Nate-y said:


> MB-2, work-horse commutified.


Dude, you should be pillaging VRC left and right where you're at right now! Take advantage of those starving students to relieve them of the hidden gems.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

.....I'm looking forward to a long summer of bike-hounding.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

HOUND! HOW IS ELVIS?! Give him some kisses for me!


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

(From Saturday morning) .....I said CAMPING. He said "wot?"

/threadjack off. someone get a mod in here to clean this mess up!

(and, the song to go along with the quote above: Captain Sensible - Wot - - YouTube)


----------



## Boy named SSue (Jan 7, 2004)

yo-Nate-y said:


> (From Saturday morning) .....I said CAMPING. He said "wot?"


Awesome, I've been listening to the Damned a bunch recently. I'm totally stealing that line.


----------



## unicrown junkie (Nov 12, 2009)

*Eugene stumpie*

Here's a pic I got of this Specialized winter before last in downtown Eugene. Sure wish I had this in my collection!


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

unicrown junkie said:


> Here's a pic I got of this Specialized winter before last in downtown Eugene. Sure wish I had this in my collection!


Awesome find! I have one more visit to make to Eugene, then my daughter graduates from UofO, so I probably won't go there again.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

yo-Nate-y said:


> Where I work is literally inundated with bikes, as university campuses often are. I always let an eye stray toward the racks, but today I saw a student glide to a stop on this 'un. Says it belonged to his dad. I told him it was worth a fair it of coin and a bit about the history of it--and told him to keep it inside at night
> 
> The fork is rare as heck and I really like the mix and match build. I barely suppressed the urge to offer him my wallet for it.


not a wicked.. not w/ those BB cable guides.. it's older.


----------



## sansarret (Mar 17, 2006)

Wonder what bike was attached to this wheel ? I want the tire


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

Spotted this nice ride in Fairfax yesterday. Not sure it belongs in this thread, but it belongs somewhere.

MP-1000 on Redline cranks. Nice.


----------



## mainlyfats (Oct 1, 2005)

Repack Rider said:


> Spotted this nice ride in Fairfax yesterday. Not sure it belongs in this thread, but it belongs somewhere.
> 
> MP-1000 on Redline cranks. Nice.


The Cruiser Thread! That is some top shelf cruiser. :thumbsup:


----------



## mainlyfats (Oct 1, 2005)

guywitharitchey said:


> Don't know what DL refers to. .........deluxe?


That's my all-time favourite mountain bike.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Spotted near the SB wharf-- a well worn Mountain Goat Route 66. The owner has rather recently got a new XTR drivetrain going, but the original Bruce Gordon racks are still going strong (and hella cool on the monostay). He said he had it rewelded and repaired numerous times and repainted once. the stem shows the original blue/black fade action, but my camera didn't really pick up the intense rainbow fleck in the clear. Dude said he'd been touring on it for decades.


----------



## unicrown junkie (Nov 12, 2009)

*Value Village '88 Stumpie Comp*

Caught this today at the thrift store here in Seattle; this is _the_ bike I drooled over during the winter of '87 while living in remote SW Oregon during a short Job Corps stint. Still with original XT u-brake no less!


----------



## Loey (Nov 19, 2011)

My first blue collar classic find! Kind of sad though. I shot it last month on the 18nth and on the 29nth I saw "stolen bike yeti" on craigslist. The guy was glad to get a copy of this pic as he didn't have one.


----------



## Empty_Beer (Dec 19, 2007)

I saw this old timer today, locked up in front of a thrift store, of all places. Other than the tires and the plastic and tape toe clips, it all looked original.


----------



## surly357 (Jan 19, 2006)

*'84 moots....*

saw this posted over on advrider.....

ADVrider - View Single Post - Show us your bicycle.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Ain't nothin' blue collar about an old steel Moots.  Thanks for posting it. It's a beauty.


----------



## Machianera (Feb 5, 2011)

87 food delivery


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Machianera said:


> 87 food delivery...


Nice! Too bad the drop bars are gone.


----------



## calialx1 (Mar 7, 2011)

I picked this '83 schwinn sidewinder in it's original form a few days ago and decided to make it a single speed and make a few more changes as you can see..... I used it for riding around town and very light trails. Love it.


----------



## Funrover (Oct 4, 2006)

Some great rides on here, I love this thread!


----------



## FairfaxPat (Jan 29, 2008)

Rolled through the Fairfax Festival today and took these pics of a super clean Bontrager tow machine.


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

Spotted this older dude grocery shopping on an interesting bike. Had to ask what the bike was, and he said it's a WTB Phoenix.


----------



## FairfaxPat (Jan 29, 2008)

Yeah, CC out shopping.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Repack Rider said:


> Spotted this older dude grocery shopping on an interesting bike. Had to ask what the bike was, and he said it's a WTB Phoenix.


Hard to tell in the pic...but Phoenix 69'er with CC Type I (or IV I guess) up front?


----------



## trailville (Jul 24, 2006)

Repack Rider said:


> Spotted this older dude grocery shopping on an interesting bike. Had to ask what the bike was, and he said it's a WTB Phoenix.


I just like that you're referring to this guy as an "older dude". He probably thought the same of you.

That guy wins the exposed seat post contest.


----------



## jtmartino (Jul 31, 2008)

trailville said:


> That guy wins the exposed seat post contest.


"That guy" is the reason for the contest. :thumbsup:


----------



## Oldfatbaldguy (Nov 4, 2010)

Not being around Cali in the late 70's, I wouldn't know J. Phelan's spouse if he kicked me in the...

But CK's comments brought me a grin. Thanks, from yet another old dude.


----------



## gshelley61 (Jun 19, 2012)

I'm pretty new to mtbr.com (I found the site researching vintage mtb's)

This thread is totally awesome. It's great seeing bikes that have actually been used.

Anyway, here's my dad's old mountain bike that he bought when it was new - a 1984 Columbia Trailmaster ATC (All Terrain Cycle). Made in the USA, lugged steel frame, bullmoose handlebar, MAFAC cantilever brakes with ACS levers... heavy! It has been sitting mostly idle in his carport for more than 20 years. He gave it to me recently so I cleaned it up and got it running again - it's 100% original except for the saddle and new tires. I found an old catalog photo of it online, too.




























Here's a pretty interesting bike I recently got from Craigslist - it's a very early 80's SE Racing OM Flyer 26" BMX cruiser that was modified into an 18 speed mountain bike by its owner at that time.

It's got a bunch of cool old parts on it - Weinmann rims, Sakae 170mm crankset, Diacompe brakes and levers, Tuff Neck Pro stem, CW alloy handlebars, KKT pedals, etc.

The guy got a lot of use out of it over the past 30 years so he figured it would need quite a bit of work to get it back in good shape. I plan on bringing it back to solid rider condition and will probably keep it.


----------



## -Anomie- (Jan 16, 2005)

That OM Flyer would be worth some cash if you got it cleaned up, or make a cool "town bike". Here's one I saw today. Time to put on your thinking caps and figure out what it _really_ is. :thumbsup:


----------



## CS2 (Jul 24, 2007)

unicrown junkie said:


> Caught this today at the thrift store here in Seattle; this is _the_ bike I drooled over during the winter of '87 while living in remote SW Oregon during a short Job Corps stint. Still with original XT u-brake no less!


My first real MTB was a Rockhopper Comp. I couldn't afford the Stumpy because the wife and I were saving for a house. That bike brings back memories.


----------



## newsboymerlin (Jan 7, 2005)

-Anomie- said:


> That OM Flyer would be worth some cash if you got it cleaned up, or make a cool "town bike". Here's one I saw today. Time to put on your thinking caps and figure out what it _really_ is. :thumbsup:


not too difficult...


----------



## Funrover (Oct 4, 2006)

Repack Rider said:


> It's been a while since my BlueCollarMeter registered a hit, but I got a strong pulse yesterday
> 
> Had a piano customer in Mill Valley who lived very close to the Railroad Grade. He had a lot of bikes, but these were the best. First, his regular cruiser, heavily WTB influenced including a Type II fork and roller-cams. The Y-stay frame was unusual, and he said he built it himself.
> 
> ...


Man I love that Girivin Fork set up!


----------



## -Anomie- (Jan 16, 2005)

newsboymerlin said:


> not too difficult...


It wasn't supposed to be (especially for you), if I wanted it to be a challenge I wouldn't have posted the shot of the rear brake.


----------



## Boy named SSue (Jan 7, 2004)

There is a really cool green and white Brodie with a nice rigid fork (along the lines of a Fat box crown) living in the Tenderloin of SF in the hands of an urban outdoorsman. Nearly jumped off the shuttle to my friend's wedding to chase it down. I took my morning jog yesterday all around where I saw it trying to find it.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Brodie au naturale? I'll be on the lookout this weekend.....


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)




----------



## Boy named SSue (Jan 7, 2004)

I got all excited when I saw Yo-Nate-y posted on BCC, I thought you found the Brodie.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

I was totally on the look out....but alas, I got nuthin but a Nishiki.


----------



## rudymexico (Aug 14, 2010)

yo-Nate-y said:


> I was totally on the look out....but alas, I got nuthin but a Nishiki.


Yo Nate... are there any distinct marks on a Nishiki, where is easy and positive to ID an Ariel and an Alien?

I have seen a overpainted frame and want to know what it is?

Thanks


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

I don't know the specific differences, but that is an Ariel. Was the Alien alu and the Ariel steel?


----------



## Vlad (Feb 7, 2004)

This thing was chillin' downtown Los Angeles.


----------



## Boy named SSue (Jan 7, 2004)

yo-Nate-y said:


> I was totally on the look out....but alas, I got nuthin but a Nishiki.


I hope you didn't have to spend time in the Tenderoin, if it weren't for that bike I would say there wasn't anything worth spending time there for.

I think the Alien and the Ariel were both steel. The Alien ACX was the aluminum front, steel back one in a similar manner to the Mantix XCE. The rears look very similar.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Boy named SSue said:


> I hope you didn't have to spend time in the Tenderoin, if it weren't for that bike I would say there wasn't anything worth spending time there for.


It's really not that bad there at all. Some of the best ethnic food in San Francisco is there. Whole families are born and raised there. It's worth the effort to explore it (in the daytime ).  Some great bars at night too!


----------



## Boy named SSue (Jan 7, 2004)

girlonbike said:


> It's really not that bad there at all. Some of the best ethnic food in San Francisco is there. Whole families are born and raised there. It's worth the effort to explore it (in the daytime ).  Some great bars at night too!


Don't confuse the Tenderknob with the Tenderloin. That said, I do miss Naan and Curry and the GAMH.


----------



## Gary in VA (May 4, 2004)

This is my favorite thread on MTBR.

This was a daily rider that was brought into a shop that I worked at a while back. The woman who owned it was the original owner but didn't want to spend any money to fix it so I bought it off her for $25.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Saw this today. Not a bad townie.


----------



## ckevlar (Feb 9, 2005)

I had seen this out of the corner of my eye while on my evening commute up LSD last night. Had to go back round and check it out. Original owner.


----------



## oldskoolwrench (Jul 12, 2012)

girlonbike said:


> Ain't nothin' blue collar about an old steel Moots.  Thanks for posting it. It's a beauty.


Just joined the Forums, and saw this thread... she sure is a beauty!

I have an '86 Mountaineer that I now use as my everyday commuter/ all rounder. She's
#397, measured out by Kent Eriksen.

EDIT: Here are a couple photos of her:


























Also loved the post with CK, Joe Breeze and Chris Chance... anyone notice Chris' shoes? Remember Nike Poobahs from back in the day? Totally classic & retro!

:thumbsup:


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

ckevlar said:


> I had seen this out of the corner of my eye while on my evening commute up LSD last night. Had to go back round and check it out. Original owner.


I can't get the guy to sell it to me.  At least he's using it though!


----------



## FairfaxPat (Jan 29, 2008)

Cruising through town on the way to the dirt today, and ran into a guy I know who uses this old Cannondale for his sole transport-looks like about an '86, with Suntour rollercams, and thumbies.


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

Haven't been here much lately because I've been physically unable to ride for a month or so, and I don't care to think about it. I should be back on the bike in a few weeks, and what I had won't kill me. 

Saw this marginally classic early Fisher MountainBike in a customer's garage. It didn't appear to have been ridden recently, but it had a couple of custom touches suggesting it was once someone's pride, Brooks saddle and bar ends, bear traps and a Blackburn rack.


----------



## ssulljm (Sep 3, 2006)

Cool ol Beater, Take care Chaz+smooth sailin in your return to health...

In keeping w the Fisher theme of BCC steeds...


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Lugger Fisher?
Different..


----------



## Vlad (Feb 7, 2004)

Some old Raleigh MTB


----------



## gmmeyerIII (May 8, 2012)

*Trek Singletrak 930*

I believe it's a 1995. My associate rides just about 20 miles round trip for work. His only mode of trans. All original minus tires and i believe chain. Note the vice grips (not serving a purpose as Qr is in place) and waterproof seat cover.


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

Ummmm....Just so you know, of all the threads here in VRC land most try to keep the bikes to 93 vintage and older especially in this thread. Note the pics pictured before yours.


----------



## gmmeyerIII (May 8, 2012)

Sorry about that! In New Orleans there really are not many Vintage bikes left. Mountain especially! Katrina sorted that out for us. I am shocked to see this one. Had to be brought to town by a College student.


----------



## wxflyer (Apr 30, 2006)

Nawlins? Cool, I'm right up the road in Biloxi. Where there also aren't many vintage MTBs. Or any kind of MTBs. There used to be a Ritchey Timberwolf on the rack at Joes Bicycle on Tulane Ave. must've been a 23" or bigger. That was before Katrina, but I don't think he got any water so it might still be there.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Some Norcal handmade bikes being used.


----------



## Boy named SSue (Jan 7, 2004)

girlonbike said:


> Some Norcal handmade bikes being used.


What's the green one behind the Bernie Mik?


----------



## outside! (Mar 15, 2006)

Odd way to mount a headlight on the grey bike. Seems out of place with the visible components.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Boy named SSue said:


> What's the green one behind the Bernie Mik?


I thought maybe it was a Hunter?


----------



## classen (Oct 7, 2009)

Spotted this well-taken-care-of mid 80's Diamondback Mean Streak in downtown Berkeley this evening:


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Cool DB. Here's an 80s MB-2 in a very nice color scheme---this would be such a fun townie.


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

My friend Aaron, who owns Otis Guy SN#023, shown in my post #246 of this thread, moved to Chicago.

Called me to say he was riding his Otis bike the other day and another rider turned around and chased him down for a look at the bike. Aaron asks him if he knows anything about the bike. Dude says, yeah, made in Fairfax California.

Aaron asks whether dude has been to Fairfax. Dude says no, he's lived in Chicago all his life, but he knows about Fairfax, Repack and Charlie Kelly. Amazed to find Aaron is a personal friend, says he has communicated online with me about bike stuff.


----------



## trailville (Jul 24, 2006)

Repack Rider said:


> My friend Aaron, who owns Otis Guy SN#023, shown in my post #246 of this thread, moved to Chicago.
> 
> Called me to say he was riding his Otis bike the other day and another rider turned around and chased him down for a look at the bike. Aaron asks him if he knows anything about the bike. Dude says, yeah, made in Fairfax California.
> 
> Aaron asks whether dude has been to Fairfax. Dude says no, he's lived in Chicago all his life, but he knows about Fairfax, Repack and Charlie Kelly. Amazed to find Aaron is a personal friend, says he has communicated online with me about bike stuff.


It doesn't surprise me he chased him down. I live between Chicago and Milwaukee, and we just don't see VRC mountain bikes around here, let alone something like that. The bikes you've posted in this thread that you seem to regularly encounter in the bike racks around town are very rare around here. Especially anything higher end or earlier than the late 80s. 
And of course he knows you, you're famous.


----------



## FairfaxPat (Jan 29, 2008)

Saw this upgraded cruiser downtown Fairfax today.


----------



## Vlad (Feb 7, 2004)

I like it.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Saw this locked up at a nearby store. Not the way I would have set it up, but at least it is getting ridden.


----------



## albin0rhin0 (Aug 28, 2012)

Nice move with the tennis ball.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Saw these two while walking around Crested Butte today.


----------



## CS2 (Jul 24, 2007)

trailville said:


> It doesn't surprise me he chased him down. I live between Chicago and Milwaukee, and we just don't see VRC mountain bikes around here, let alone something like that. The bikes you've posted in this thread that you seem to regularly encounter in the bike racks around town are very rare around here. Especially anything higher end or earlier than the late 80s.
> And of course he knows you, you're famous.


I'm in suburban Cleveland, OH and VRC mountain bikes are like Bald Eagle sightings, almost non-existent. VRC road bikes are everywhere though. It seems the mid west is really devoid of VRC mountain bikes.


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

CS2;9650705 It seems the mid west is really devoid of VRC mountain bikes.[/QUOTE said:


> Not so, you need to frequent the right places. Stop looking at the bike racks at the Gurnee outlet mall  It may not be So Cal, Marin Countyish or Colorado but there were lots of nice mountain bikes sold in these parts back in the day. I still see lots locked up just never have a decent camera with me. Me thinks CK must keep his good camera on him at all times


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

Sorry about the suck photo. The bike was hanging in a wall above my head, next to a skylight. Not really blue collar because the guy knows what he has. He also has a FS 29er that he doesn't take such good care of.

Owner bought the bike in 1982 and still has the receipt I wrote for him when he picked it up.


----------



## LARRYJO (Aug 7, 2007)

I have seen these the past couple of weeks.
The 1st is a Cannondale M700 with plenty of 3DV.
The 2nd is a 1990 Klein Attitude that was a my sons school the past 2 days. Has seen better days.
The 3rd is a mystery. What do you all think?


----------



## nightshade_rider (Apr 18, 2007)

LARRYJO said:


> I have seen these the past couple of weeks.
> 
> The 3rd is a mystery. What do you all think?


No clue who might have built the CX bike, but it sure is a sweet frame.
Looks like a homebrew chainring guard (grinding wheel special edition).
Hopefully the owner won't have to adjust saddle height any time soon...


----------



## Boy named SSue (Jan 7, 2004)

LARRYJO said:


> I have seen these the past couple of weeks.
> The 1st is a Cannondale M700 with plenty of 3DV.
> The 2nd is a 1990 Klein Attitude that was a my sons school the past 2 days. Has seen better days.
> The 3rd is a mystery. What do you all think?


The 3rd bike is hot!!!


----------



## Joe Steel (Dec 30, 2003)

Boy named SSue said:


> The 3rd bike is hot!!!


Yeah.. that is cool.

I have a Steelman mtb that is a mix of lugs and fillet brazing with a similar seat cluster. I think Brent also used straight-blade forks on occasion (although the one's I've seen have had lugged crowns).

Just an observation. No expert here.


----------



## Boy named SSue (Jan 7, 2004)

Joe Steel said:


> Yeah.. that is cool.
> 
> I have a Steelman mtb that is a mix of lugs and fillet brazing with a similar seat cluster. I think Brent also used straight-blade forks on occasion (although the one's I've seen have had lugged crowns).
> 
> Just an observation. No expert here.


Good point. The Steelman forks on the Bonty cross-lites were a lot like this one.


----------



## nightshade_rider (Apr 18, 2007)

Boy named SSue said:


> Good point. The Steelman forks on the Bonty cross-lites were a lot like this one.


Check out the Steelman CX here:
http://forums.mtbr.com/vintage-retro-classic/its-raining-bontragers-83515.html


----------



## Boy named SSue (Jan 7, 2004)

nightshade_rider said:


> Check out the Steelman CX here:
> http://forums.mtbr.com/vintage-retro-classic/its-raining-bontragers-83515.html


Nailed it.


----------



## stoebben (Aug 12, 2010)

If it wasn't already bad enough that I look at bikes everywhere I go, this thread has made it worse. I think that's a good thing


----------



## FairfaxPat (Jan 29, 2008)

Saw this ancient Peugeot downtown today-the bars, brake levers and Gripshift shifters make a good utilitarian upgrade-the owner was a skinny guy with a French  accent...


----------



## rockychrysler (Aug 9, 2003)

Outside the school where I work in Flagstaff. Owner said he bought it new when he was in college. 
Nice cranks. Cool stem. 
Enjoy.


----------



## camekanix (Sep 1, 2012)

Here's my Craigslist gem. Late 80's Diamondback Apex. All original except tires & saddle! I mostly commute on it but have had it on every trail my 29er has been on.


----------



## m0ngy (Dec 22, 2005)

Saw this today and thought of this thread. I always thought Proflex was a rather unfortunate name. Not sure about the exact vintage, but I dig the crazy bars with one normal LX shifter and a little bar end shifter placed strategically on top. Note the thrashed out elastomer shocks, lol.


----------



## rudymexico (Aug 14, 2010)

Nice light setup, showing you where you have been...


----------



## Buzz1024 (Oct 7, 2012)

The paint on that Fisher is excellent - want!


----------



## unicrown junkie (Nov 12, 2009)

*Jasper blue collar types*

Had the recent good fortune to take the train from Winnipeg to Vancouver. We had a brief stop at Jasper, here are two older Rocky Mountain's I found in the bike rack at the train station. One still has old Suntour and a a Mag21, a Vortex or Altitude I think from circa 90-91 maybe.


----------



## -Anomie- (Jan 16, 2005)

This was parked on my ex-neighbor's front porch back in August. I had seen it around town (Encinitas, CA, I've since moved to NY) a few times before, but never had a camera with me. When it showed up 20 feet from my front door I finally got a couple of shots of it. Not bad for a commuter bike, at least you know you'll be seen .


----------



## gipsyviking (Aug 6, 2012)

*My (almost) thirty yr. old Ross MTB*

This is my Ross I bought in 1984.
I used to commute downtown the first couple years that I had it.
Now my son rides it to the local pizza joint for a slice. It's my little Panzer on the weekends.
Spray-bombed Spa Blue, Nakano hubs, Sun rims, one-piece crank, bullmoose handlebars.
New Shimano TX, Avenir paddle grips, lime cables, Uno short bar ends, WTB Velociraptors (fr/rr),
Fox wedge bag, BMX brake levers, old frame bag, springy saddle.









newest pics...


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

This battered Cannondale looks to be nearly original.

The bonus is the road bike that was parked next to it.


----------



## classen (Oct 7, 2009)

Repack Rider said:


> The bonus is the road bike that was parked next to it.


..with a Burley trailer hitch too. Double bonus 

I don't see nearly enough of Ed's frames around. Good spotting :thumbsup:


----------



## syklystt (Mar 31, 2010)

WOW....thaks for all the great reading and eyecandy....this is what I love about the VRC scene...real bikes ridden for ever.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Decent coffee/shopping cruiser material


----------



## classen (Oct 7, 2009)

That is frickin' awesome


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

yo-Nate-y said:


> Decent coffee/shopping cruiser material


So how long did you hang around waiting for the owner? 

Steve


----------



## sansarret (Mar 17, 2006)

yo-Nate-y said:


> Decent coffee/shopping cruiser material


No kidding, Awesome


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

A few recents:

Park Pre Team 925 and a sleeper Cannondale with (nearly) full XTR.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

And even better. ... .. ..


----------



## BikeBro (Nov 13, 2012)

Damn...This thread has made me realize how much I need a Ritchey:eekster:


----------



## BikeBro (Nov 13, 2012)

A 90's titanium hartail like that ^ is a grail bike for me...jealous!


----------



## pugslybell (Oct 17, 2012)

Late 80's early 90s karakoram with matching stem. Original owner he rides every day on it (the guy looked to be in his early 70's).


----------



## FairfaxPat (Jan 29, 2008)

saw these two old Schwinns downtown today-owners were down from up North for the Turkey Day ride-although not on these two bikes. They have a motorized rear hub and disc brake added...


----------



## morganfletcher (Jul 22, 2005)

FairfaxPat said:


> saw these two old Schwinns downtown today-owners were down from up North for the Turkey Day ride-although not on these two bikes. They have a motorized rear hub and disc brake added...


Pure awesome

Morgan


----------



## broomhandle (Jul 27, 2006)

i love this thread. its funny when you see a homless guy on a bike thats prob worth like 100 bucks and he is collecting cans...


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Blue-collar McMahons are like weeds in this town.


----------



## classen (Oct 7, 2009)

that's crazy! you've seen two of these in a month and I've never even seen one.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Locked up outside a local drinking establishment the other evening. Brooks springer saddle and nice cranks.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

My city sucks. If I used a cable lock, my bike would be gone in 20 seconds, 10 if it's nighttime.

Found this the other week. Forgot to post it.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

girlonbike said:


> My city sucks. If I used a cable lock, my bike would be gone in 20 seconds, 10 if it's nighttime.


That neighborhood watering hole is only about 15' x 15'. He could probably watch the bike from every seat in there.


----------



## outside! (Mar 15, 2006)

The bars on that Rocky Mountain look to be ready to take a core sample.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

outside! said:


> The bars on that Rocky Mountain look to be ready to take a core sample.


Out of revenge for that hideous thing that should be a saddle...


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

MendonCycleSmith said:


> Out of revenge for that hideous thing that should be a saddle...


You call it a saddle, I call it a bar stool. Po tay toe, po tat toeeeeeee


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

girlonbike said:


> I call it a bar stool.


Cut off the front tri, remove the rear wheel, spread the stays, and hell yes!


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

girlonbike said:


> You call it a saddle, I call it a bar stool. Po tay toe, po tat toeeeeeee


 Been drinking tonight?


----------



## FairfaxPat (Jan 29, 2008)

Going through Downtown today, I I saw this nice Breezer one speed town bike a retired mailman rides.


----------



## scooterendo (Jan 30, 2004)

Nice, Pat. His smile says it all. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

The bike is an obscure model and only mildly interesting other than being pretty old. The saddle area seems to have been neglected to the point of, "Hey, how do you ride that thing?".

What got my attention was the paleolithic Blue Collar Tool Kit (tm) clamped to the seatpost, if that's really a seatpost. It looks like papier-mache. I thought the Vise-Grip (tm) Universal Klunker Tool went extinct along with coaster brakes, but here it is, being used in the traditional fashion.

I would have got better photos but the owner was eying me suspiciously from inside the bank.


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

Sometimes a BCC is just sad, and this is one of those times. Saw this '80s Wicked Fat Chance chained up in front of the coffee house. Not many Fats made the 3000 mile trip to Marin County, and most that did received better care than this one, which was someone's pride and joy BITD.

Now it must be in the hands of a different owner, who let the Phil hubs go to rust and added the kickstand. Nice set of '80s controls, and what look to be Ringle QRs, correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

You're right, RR. I can't believe it's just locked by the front wheel and he or she has managed to not get it stolen all these years. :madmax:


----------



## classen (Oct 7, 2009)

That is sad. Someone needs to rescue that poor FAT.


----------



## Drummerboy1975 (Nov 24, 2011)

Someone should take it and leave a Walmart Next sitting on the front wheel in it's place.


----------



## trodaq (Jun 11, 2011)

Worst of all it looks like an elusive large.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

I want the pedals on that FAT


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

*I saw then 2 hours ago*



sgltrak said:


> I want the pedals on that FAT


Back off!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Dibs on the stem and headset!


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

talk about blue, not to sure of model but lots of options


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

FairfaxPat said:


> saw these two old Schwinns downtown today-owners were down from up North for the Turkey Day ride-although not on these two bikes. They have a motorized rear hub and disc brake added...


 Hey that's Danue owner of HUCK bikes, They have electric bikes because they probably rode those down from Vancouver, he looks a little tired.


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

You wanted blue? ok I know it's only an Assent.


----------



## classen (Oct 7, 2009)

That's looking a bit more white collar than blue collar.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

I think he took it literally.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

I take blue collar classics to also mean high-zoot bikes of yore doing blue-collar duty now.


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

I go to work on that thing daily in the summer and if you look close there is a bob trailer QR on the rear hub that I take my mason tools to the job site with. cheers. R


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

rismtb said:


> I go to work on that thing daily in the summer and if you look close there is a bob trailer QR on the rear hub that I take my mason tools to the job site with. cheers. R


I love stories like that! Take a picture of your bike like that next summer.


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

I was inside the bank when the guy locked this outside. I didn't get a chance to talk to him to get the history of this bike, but it is about as nice a BCC as you will find.

Edit: Until I looked at the photos, I didn't realize he had only locked up the bottle cage. I could have stolen the bike with an allen key.


----------



## trodaq (Jun 11, 2011)

^^^Jeez! I look everywhere I go and all I see is crap. Its like you're living in the past!


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

trodaq said:


> ^^^Jeez! I look everywhere I go and all I see is crap. Its like you're living in the past!


Quote of the week.


----------



## Vlad (Feb 7, 2004)

That Landshark is sweet.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Land Sharks are really sweet. They all seem to have killer paint too!

It...doesn't even look to be locked by the bottle cage....you could have stolen it with nothing but a lack of morals!


----------



## Groundoggy (Nov 27, 2011)

I think he got the bottle cage in the padlock clasp along with both cable ends. Amazing an idiot like that still owns it. 

That is one glorious zebra rasta paint job. Surprised that didn't catch on! :crazy:

It's like Eddie Van Halen meets Bob Marley.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Land Sharks are really sweet. They all seem to have killer paint too!
> 
> It...doesn't even look to be locked by the bottle cage....you could have stolen it with nothing but a lack of morals!


Good dialogue line.. i think i will steal it.

CK could leave a note telling how the bike does not fit since stem should be 130mm and seatpost should extend 8in above seat tube. That would be morally excellent. "Fit Police".


----------



## Drummerboy1975 (Nov 24, 2011)

Actually, if that's a parking meater in "locked" to, you could have just lifted it up and over the top of the meter.


----------



## classen (Oct 7, 2009)

Groundoggy said:


> It's like Eddie Van Halen meets Bob Marley.


:lol:


----------



## rockychrysler (Aug 9, 2003)

those old silver control-tech stems with the inverted face-plate graphics are likewise quite rare.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

rockychrysler said:


> those old silver control-tech stems with the inverted face-plate graphics are likewise quite rare.


road bike stem,


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

I can't even fathom a place that people can get away with locking their bikes like that. Even cheap bikes get this treatment:


----------



## CS2 (Jul 24, 2007)

girlonbike said:


> I can't even fathom a place that people can get away with locking their bikes like that. Even cheap bikes get this treatment:


That really sucks no matter how much the bike cost. I'm amazed at all the really nice bikes in this thread that are just locked to light post.


----------



## Joe Steel (Dec 30, 2003)

trodaq said:


> ^^^Jeez! I look everywhere I go and all I see is crap. Its like you're living in the past!


 :lol:


----------



## jackbombay (Nov 15, 2010)

ericb49 said:


> I think you mean All Terrain Pro ;-)


 With the reverse pull front derraileur to really mess with your head? :thumbsup:

I just read 18 pages of this thread, time for bed, and the best part is, there ares till many pages to look through tomorrrow with breakfast!

Thanks for all the pics guys!!


----------



## jackbombay (Nov 15, 2010)

nightshade_rider said:


> What an intriguing bike. I'm not sure if I am more envious that this guy lives right on the flank of Tam, or that he has the wherewithal to build a cool frame like that.


 Yea, I'm grave digging this thread for sure, but, is the owner of that bike named Al? Him and Steve D. built some frames with that same Y seat stay...

If so, I built this chopper in that shop, on tam, not far from the railroad grade...










But it may be a different guy/shop as well.

FWIW, my chopper has the current land speed chopper bike record, 48 MPH down teton pass, I have it geared up now so I'll theoretically top out at 60 MPH, on paper at least...


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

48? On that? On Teton pass to boot...


----------



## jackbombay (Nov 15, 2010)

Well, we did want to be safe so we stopped at the stagecoach to get ready before the run.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

LOL:thumbsup:


----------



## apat13 (Jun 19, 2006)

The paint job on the landshark is just awesome....for me the fork takes it to the next level. I don't throw this word around a lot, but that is definitely _swass _as all hell.


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

The Ascent is probably the least collectible model of Ritchey, but it's still a pretty nice bike. I spotted this one locked up outside the Salvation Army thrift store in San Rafael, and at first glance it looked well care for, with Brooks leather saddle and original '80s controls.

Then I looked closer and saw the missing front brake and the careless replacement of the rear brake cable, and I came to the conclusion that this one is not in the hands of a collector.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

I wonder if he notices the thwap thwap thwap of the brake cable hitting the tire. :|

Thanks CK. I, for all, appreciate your efforts in this thread. My attention span is getting shorter and shorter and pictures are what I like best these days. :skep:


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Repack Rider said:


> The Ascent is probably the least collectible model of Ritchey, but it's still a pretty nice bike. I spotted this one locked up outside the Salvation Army thrift store in San Rafael, and at first glance it looked well care for, with Brooks leather saddle and original '80s controls.
> 
> Then I looked closer and saw the missing front brake and the careless replacement of the rear brake cable, and I came to the conclusion that this one is not in the hands of a collector.


Stem looks fillet brazed though. Probably worth more than the frame and fork!


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> Stem looks fillet brazed though. Probably worth more than the frame and fork!


So the Force stems are of value?


----------



## unicrown junkie (Nov 12, 2009)

I had one of those Ascents, an '89 that Steve Larsen gave to me while he owned Wheelworks in Davis for awhile. I did some demo work in the shop and that was my going away present when I left town.

Rode nice, that I do know. But like an idiot I had it stolen in Oaxaca in 2004. Complete with a Phil Wood cassette hub no less.

I really miss the XT shifters most though, even more than the Phil hub.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

unicrown junkie said:


> I had one of those Ascents, an '89 that Steve Larsen gave to me while he owned Wheelworks in Davis for awhile. I did some demo work in the shop and that was my going away present when I left town.
> 
> Rode nice, that I do know. But like an idiot I had it stolen in Oaxaca in 2004. Complete with a Phil Wood cassette hub no less.
> 
> I really miss the XT shifters most though, even more than the Phil hub.


I like Oaxaca. Thoght of spending time there.. had to stay 6 mo in Queretaro up north and it's the most boring/ conservative city i ever been.


----------



## unicrown junkie (Nov 12, 2009)

colker1 said:


> I like Oaxaca. Thoght of spending time there.. had to stay 6 mo in Queretaro up north and it's the most boring/ conservative city i ever been.


* Colker1*, you are cracking me up! I loved my one and only visit to Queretaro, but then again it was for just a whole whopping 24 hours. They have a lot of great trains to watch there.

The biking is certainly better in Oaxaca, and I kicked myself for losing that Ascent at the beginning of my trip, I missed out on a lot of good rides.

BTW, just got back from Chihuahua, man I LOVE that town, seriously.


----------



## unicrown junkie (Nov 12, 2009)

*87 StreetStomper*

This is the production bike that started it for me with Specialized, the 1987 StreetStomper. From Davis to Hayfork, to riding the Sierras and the Cascades, I sure beat the hell out of it.

I didn't know at the time it wasn't the most beefy of bikes, but Specialized great warranty program allowed me to break two of them before upgrading to the 88 RH Comp and then a Stumpie Team shortly thereafter.

Here is a true blue-collar classic at the WSF ferry dock in Port Townsend, Washington. Spotted last weekend, sure was nice to see an old friend.


----------



## Joe Steel (Dec 30, 2003)

MendonCycleSmith said:


> So the Force stems are of value?


 Not all are fillet brazed.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

Joe Steel said:


> Not all are fillet brazed.


But those that are? 

I figured, "production" regardless, wasn't all that sexy....


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

Another definitive BCC. I chased this guy down to get a photo of the bike, but somehow the shot of the whole bike didn't save. We talked for a minute or two before he noticed I was also riding a Ritchey. (An hour earlier a guy crossing the street yells at me, "Awesome bike, dude!")

Original owner, says he is on a second repaint, this time done by a custom motorcycle painter. He says it's his "everything" bike, and it looks the part.


----------



## wxflyer (Apr 30, 2006)

Repack Rider said:


> Another definitive BCC. I chased this guy down to get a photo of the bike, but somehow the shot of the whole bike didn't save. We talked for a minute or two before he noticed I was also riding a Ritchey. (An hour earlier a guy crossing the street yells at me, "Awesome bike, dude!")
> 
> Original owner, says he is on a second repaint, this time done by a custom motorcycle painter. He says it's his "everything" bike, and it looks the part.


What year/model would that be? Interesting non-fillet seat cluster. Ascent maybe?


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

Shot through the windshield. Looks like about '83 to me, but I will defer to the experts.


----------



## rigidftw (Mar 21, 2010)

got some fenders for my bridgestone. it's a tight fit and i love it. i'll post a pic of the rear bracket later:cornut:


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

This is what BCC is all about. Met "Greg" out riding on Mount Tam. Greg was on his one-owner 1985 Stumpy Sport. Said he had to replace the rear hub, rear brake and front derailleur since he bought it new, but there he was, out riding dirt.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Proper riding gear too!


----------



## trailville (Jul 24, 2006)

Repack Rider said:


> This is what BCC is all about. Met "Greg" out riding on Mount Tam. Greg was on his one-owner 1985 Stumpy Sport. Said he had to replace the rear hub, rear brake and front derailleur since he bought it new, but there he was, out riding dirt.


That poor guy has probably never picked up a mountain biking magazine or spent time on these forums. I'm a little jealous.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Saw this Ascent Comp kid hauler locked up on a deck outside of a condo when I was showing property the other day. Complete with rear rack, trail-a-bike bracket, perforated white Turbo saddle, Soft Ride stem, and 6 speed XT components. Sorry for the crummy phone pic.


----------



## FairfaxPat (Jan 29, 2008)

Rode to the top of Tam yesterday. Right at the top of Eldridge Grade, this guy came riding up on his Yeti, that he bought new in '94. Better him than me on that bike on upper Eldridge-gotta give him points for toughness...


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

A 970 makes a superb campus bike.


----------



## oldskoolwrench (Jul 12, 2012)

Saw this B-stone outside the local grocery store...









:thumbsup:


----------



## FairfaxPat (Jan 29, 2008)

The current Mayor of Fairfax rode this bike part way up to the Lakes today-he rides it a lot...


----------



## Boy named SSue (Jan 7, 2004)

FairfaxPat said:


> The current Mayor of Fairfax rode this bike part way up to the Lakes today-he rides it a lot...


I don't consider myself a single-topic voter but I would have a hard time voting for anyone that rides that bike.


----------



## den haag (Feb 18, 2009)

the milk crate says it ALL! someone,hook this brother up!


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

Riding my P-21 through Sausalito yesterday, I passed a young woman on this Ritchey Ultra bike. Pulled her over to get a quick pic, she says it's her boyfriend's bike.


----------



## stan lee (Mar 5, 2006)

Repack Rider said:


> Riding my P-21 through Sausalito yesterday, I passed a young woman on this Ritchey Ultra bike. Pulled her over to get a quick pic, she says it's her boyfriend's bike.


I'm having a hard time focusing on the bike...


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

Yeah the angle on her saddle is distracting me too


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Can't blame the saddle for pointing up.


----------



## trodaq (Jun 11, 2011)

RR. Everytime you add to this thread its with 5 or so pics. For her we only get 1?
Shame on you!!!


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

Honest, I never noticed the saddle angle until I looked at the pic.


----------



## apat13 (Jun 19, 2006)

There is a saddle in this picture?


----------



## trodaq (Jun 11, 2011)

Repack Rider said:


> Honest, I never noticed the saddle angle until I looked at the pic.


Oh well. Thanks for the wallpaper ;-)


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

What are you guys, Canadians?


----------



## Jak0zilla (May 16, 2010)

How much more blue-collar can you get than an XTR equipped, Gilco tubed Colnago burrito delivery bike?









Or a carbon fiber Trek to bring your falafel to your door?


----------



## outside! (Mar 15, 2006)

*Boulder Starship*

I've seen this guy riding around before while driving home from work and managed to flag him down today. Said his previous bike was a Kestrel that got stolen. Sorry for the shot composition and shadows. His legs are not as nice as the previous spokesmodel.


----------



## Weinerts (Feb 3, 2011)

*great thread*

I have seen it all at SDSU... 
But this one is best..

Calfee will fix it for 200 - 300 almost worth the effort...
Kestrel MXZ Carbon Bike Frame, CAMPAGNOLO headset


----------



## Boy named SSue (Jan 7, 2004)

Weinerts said:


> I have seen it all at SDSU...
> But this one is best..
> 
> Calfee will fix it for 200 - 300 almost worth the effort...
> ...


Yeah, this one has been on the SD CL off an on for a year. I don't know about fixing it. It had a very different carbon construction than most carbon bikes. These were pretty much foam of some sort that was injected into a mold. A couple of the mags back in the day cut them open and they had lots of irregular bubbles and voids.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Weinerts said:


> I have seen it all at SDSU...
> But this one is best..
> 
> Calfee will fix it for 200 - 300 almost worth the effort...


I think you can find a working example for that same $300.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Weinerts said:


> I have seen it all at SDSU...
> But this one is best..
> 
> Calfee will fix it for 200 - 300 almost worth the effort...


Something I always search for when I am buying a bike frame:
"A small piece fell off the frame here:"


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

sgltrak said:


> Something I always search for when I am buying a bike frame:
> "A small piece fell off the frame here:"


 Well, that was just a bonded on pump peg FWIW...

Sort of an iconic frame. Now if I could just find a nice Nitro.


----------



## datmony (Jul 12, 2012)

I cannot even tell you how much I want that Yellow Colnago, so sweet..... I keep my eye out just in case I stumble on one but they are few and far between. Only ones I have seen for sale wouldn't fit me.


----------



## Jak0zilla (May 16, 2010)

I went into the restaurant and asked them about it. They were evasive about its origin, to say the least. I briefly considered making them an offer for it, but thought that the karma was just too bad as it was almost certainly stolen. 

That one was my size, and if I ever see another one and it is for sale I'd jump at it. 

I never got a picture of it, but for a while there was another restaurant in my neighborhood that had a Litespeed ti hardtail delivery bike complete with Cooks Bros cranks and wire Wald basket. Really a sad way for a nice bike to end its life!


----------



## datmony (Jul 12, 2012)

Definitely not worth the karmic hit but man it sure is pretty......


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Well, that was just a bonded on pump peg FWIW...
> Sort of an iconic frame. Now if I could just find a nice Nitro.


You should have tracked the SFO one.


----------



## sho220 (Aug 3, 2005)

Weinerts said:


> I have seen it all at SDSU...
> But this one is best..
> 
> Calfee will fix it for 200 - 300 almost worth the effort...
> ...


The close-up pics of the headtube show the headset a little....askew...especially the upper race...


----------



## zygote2k (Jun 5, 2011)

XTR Colnago sounds like an awesome delivery bike! everyone else rides a cheeser and you get something smooth. You should be able to pull down plenty of tips and plenty of the aforementioned Ritchey riders.


----------



## Jak0zilla (May 16, 2010)

Here's a 1987(?) Ross Mt. McKinley I saw locked up. I never liked Ross's (.833 stem! ugh!) but this one is really nice looking!









Check out the cool Cyclepro crud catcher:


----------



## flyingcloud (Jul 7, 2012)

Jak0zilla said:


> Here's a 1987(?) Ross Mt. McKinley I saw locked up. I never liked Ross's (.833 stem! ugh!) but this one is really nice looking!
> 
> View attachment 793670
> 
> ...


I sold a few of these bikes...this is a fairly hard to find fillet brazed Ross if I am not mistaken.


----------



## Jak0zilla (May 16, 2010)

Yep, it was full XT and nicely fillet brazed. Really very nice, until you get to that 2lb Ross dog bone stem.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Jak0zilla said:


> Yep, it was full XT and nicely fillet brazed. Really very nice, until you get to that 2lb Ross dog bone stem.


Thick fillets on those frames! Some have said (here on the forum) that those are bondo-enhanced but not so sure.


----------



## sansarret (Mar 17, 2006)

*Nice Ritchey original owner*

Ritchey Annapurna :thumbsup:

















Also saw this one, also original owner


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

sansarret said:


> Ritchey Annapurna


Pretty tall bike. How big was the owner?

I see he had to use the wrap-around clamp for the rear rack. I had mine built with eyelets.


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

That takes the cake&#8230;&#8230;never seen a Ritchey that huge. Hit'in the deck at that height is going to hurt.


Repack Rider said:


> Pretty tall bike. How big was the owner?
> 
> I see he had to use the wrap-around clamp for the rear rack. I had mine built with eyelets.


----------



## Jak0zilla (May 16, 2010)

What's the second bike? I can't quite make it out. The stem looks kind of interesting.


----------



## Silver King (Mar 5, 2013)

Jak0zilla said:


> What's the second bike? I can't quite make it out. The stem looks kind of interesting.


Looks like a Ritchey.


----------



## sansarret (Mar 17, 2006)

Silver King said:


> Looks like a Ritchey.


It is a Ritchey, sorry for the crap photos. The owner of the Annapurna was about 6'2" I would say.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

sansarret said:


> It is a Ritchey, sorry for the crap photos. The owner of the Annapurna was about 6'2" I would say.


He had to have been taller than that! Huge frame with that much post and super high rise bar set up...crazy big.


----------



## sansarret (Mar 17, 2006)

Rumpfy said:


> He had to have been taller than that! Huge frame with that much post and super high rise bar set up...crazy big.


He was probably taller, i'm bad at guessing how tall people are. I'm 6' and he seemed quite a bit taller than me. Anyways it's a cool bike and a true blue collar classic.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

sansarret said:


> Ritchey Annapurna :thumbsup:


That is cool. Where is that - so wet? I'm trying to fight an impulse to just lay on a block of ice.


----------



## sansarret (Mar 17, 2006)

Vancouver BC, that last picture was from last winter,the sun is out now


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Lots of cool bikes in Vancouver. 

I always think of Sansaretts when I think of that city. That and fenders.


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

There was a Ritchey dealer doing brisk business in Vancouver in the '80s. Obviously.


----------



## mainlyfats (Oct 1, 2005)

Repack Rider said:


> There was a Ritchey dealer doing brisk business in Vancouver in the '80s. Obviously.


Did you ever meet Grayson Bain back in the day?


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Repack Rider said:


> There was a Ritchey dealer doing brisk business in Vancouver in the '80s. Obviously.


Did Tom handle those directly or did those go through MountainBikes?


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

The Canadian link is stronger than most people realize. A friend of Grayson had purchased one in Palo Alto and brought it back to Vancouver and once Grayson saw it he was all over it. He told Tom he would buy any stock Tom could produce. Rocky Mountain was formed in 81 and went full tilt. Besides the 4 stores Rocky owned there were at least 10 bike shops that sold fillet Ritchey's in Vancouver area. The 80' mountainbikes label are non exsistent, so I would say the connection happened in 1981. The growth of mountain biking in vancouver was so explosive bike shops couldn't keep the floors stocked.


----------



## flyingcloud (Jul 7, 2012)

*RD Coyote*

Found this parked across the street for the last couple of days. A little worse for the wear & tear!


----------



## syklystt (Mar 31, 2010)

rismtb said:


> The Canadian link is stronger than most people realize. A friend of Grayson had purchased one in Palo Alto and brought it back to Vancouver and once Grayson saw it he was all over it. He told Tom he would buy any stock Tom could produce. Rocky Mountain was formed in 81 and went full tilt. Besides the 4 stores Rocky owned there were at least 10 bike shops that sold fillet Ritchey's in Vancouver area. The 80' mountainbikes label are non exsistent, so I would say the connection happened in 1981. The growth of mountain biking in vancouver was so explosive bike shops couldn't keep the floors stocked.


must be such a great cycling communityt there...I'd bet they still cannot keep them floors stocked...with the booming freeride/downhill culture, its a whole new era.

There's been a Reasearch Dynamics for sale locally for quite awhile now...seems nobody wants it..at least not for the asking price.


----------



## Buddysnack (Jan 30, 2013)

Today while driving I see this surly old dude with a beret ride by me. At a traffic light, I look over and see that he's riding an older Ritchey with a chainstay u-brake.

On closer inspection, I realize he's riding a Ritchey Mixte Conversion (I think these may have been a limited production item), with duct tape tube caps and everything. I wonder how long this will last...

(sorry for the crappy photos, I was driving)


----------



## mainlyfats (Oct 1, 2005)

Buddysnack said:


> Today while driving I see this surly old dude with a beret ride by me. At a traffic light, I look over and see that he's riding an older Ritchey with a chainstay u-brake.
> 
> On closer inspection, I realize he's riding a Ritchey Mixte Conversion (I think these may have been a limited production item), with duct tape tube caps and everything. I wonder how long this will last...
> 
> (sorry for the crappy photos, I was driving)


That is insane.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

There was only 1 ritchey mixte, and that ain't it


----------



## Buddysnack (Jan 30, 2013)

If you look carefully, it looks like there may be some cross brace welded between seat-tube and down-tube.


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

Until you mentioned that brace I hadn't noticed it has no top tube


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

mainlyfats said:


> That is insane.


haha. I wonder why they left such long stubs when the cut out the top tube? More chance of an injury?

Probably feels like a Slingshot.


----------



## LARRYJO (Aug 7, 2007)

My sons classmates mother was riding this home the other day.
Stopped her to get a better look, of the bike, and had to take photos.
Very cool paint which the cell phone picks do no justice to.
Looked up Obrian on the web and realized he is a local builder. Full XT. Told her I would buy it if she ever wanted to sell. Would make a great Dirt Drop convert with that stem.

obrian2 by gearlessinseattle, on Flickr

obrian1 by gearlessinseattle, on Flickr


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

LARRYJO said:


> My sons classmates mother was riding this home the other day.
> Stopped her to get a better look, of the bike, and had to take photos.
> Very cool paint which the cell phone picks do no justice to.
> Looked up Obrian on the web and realized he is a local builder. Full XT. Told her I would buy it if she ever wanted to sell. Would make a great Dirt Drop convert with that stem.


Cool bike. At a minimum, the front tire should at least be rescued from being worn bald by the sidewalk. Or better yet, maybe find her a nice used comfort bike and swap.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

LARRYJO said:


> My sons classmates mother was riding this home the other day.
> Stopped her to get a better look, of the bike, and had to take photos.
> Very cool paint which the cell phone picks do no justice to.
> Looked up Obrian on the web and realized he is a local builder. Full XT. Told her I would buy it if she ever wanted to sell. Would make a great Dirt Drop convert with that stem.


That thing is rad! Hopefully she sells it to you. Any more pics of the mom too? So far so good. And an FJ60 in the background.


----------



## LARRYJO (Aug 7, 2007)

Rumpfy said:


> That thing is rad! Hopefully she sells it to you. Any more pics of the mom too? So far so good. And an FJ60 in the background.


FJ62. 
Mom is okay, bike is much better.


----------



## zygote2k (Jun 5, 2011)

Rumpfy said:


> That thing is rad! Hopefully she sells it to you. Any more pics of the mom too? So far so good. And an FJ60 in the background.


A bottle of wine and some tissues and you'll be good.

Very neat bike by the way.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> That thing is rad! Hopefully she sells it to you. Any more pics of the mom too? So far so good. And an FJ60 in the background.


I think you need that bike. Frame builder is sibling to Gordon??


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Fillet-brazed said:


> I think you need that bike. Frame builder is sibling to Gordon??


Exactly! He likes bright pink.


----------



## Buddysnack (Jan 30, 2013)

I ran into the top tube hacker today. He's an old guy from Yugoslavia. Looks like he's seen a lot in his life. Anyhow, it turns out he has more than one custom mixtie. He called it a working bike. Check out the technology:















SOLID!


----------



## trailville (Jul 24, 2006)

When I saw that first bike I assumed some idiot cut through the top tube of a bike to steal it. 

This is so insane it just leaves me with endles questions. 
Why would he think that would work?
How can it be that it actually does work?
Why leave those jagged stubs there?
How many bikes has he done this to?
Why not just get a womens bike?
And how uncomfortable was it for you to stop this guy to take pictures of his bike. I tend to give crazy a lot more space than that.


----------



## Buddysnack (Jan 30, 2013)

I get along pretty good with the surly Eastern Europeans. I was fully kitted up in my euro road bike gear after a road ride. I figured it was just one enthusiast admiring another enthusiast's gear....like we do everyday on MTBR.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Buddysnack said:


> I get along pretty good with the surly Eastern Europeans. I was fully kitted up in my euro road bike gear after a road ride. I figured it was just one enthusiast admiring another enthusiast's gear....like we do everyday on MTBR.


Did you tell him to keep his hacksaw away from Ritcheys in the future?


----------



## 77speed (Nov 28, 2006)

wv_bob said:


> Until you mentioned that brace I hadn't noticed it has no top tube


That's an angry inch, alright.


----------



## Jak0zilla (May 16, 2010)

Here's another one in the same vein. What's under all those hose clamps? Who can say.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Spotted today in Ft. Collins. The whole bike shots didn't come out but you get the drift.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

jeff said:


> Spotted today in Ft. Collins. The whole bike shots didn't come out but you get the drift.


Nice! Sorry I missed that one. I was a block from there about 2 hours ago.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

I figured you'd appreciate that one Mike.


----------



## oldskoolwrench (Jul 12, 2012)

Always sweet to see another Moots...


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2013)

Steel Moots, cool!


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

A YBB at that. I'm not sure how long he produced it in steel. Not long or many I'm sure.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Nice moots!


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2013)

Jeff, thanks for posting. The Moot's steel YYB has alway's been one of my favorites. Your post prompted me to pull out my April 1991 Bicycling magazine. Featured is a Moot's YBB, but with a rigid adjustable rake fork. I wonder if the one you came across was upgraded to a suspension fork.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

You can see the marz in one of the photos.


shawnw said:


> Jeff, thanks for posting. The Moot's steel YYB has alway's been one of my favorites. Your post prompted me to pull out my April 1991 Bicycling magazine. Featured is a Moot's YBB, but with a rigid adjustable rake fork. I wonder if the one you came across was upgraded to a suspension fork.


Like this?


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2013)

jeff said:


> You can see the marz in one of the photos.
> 
> Like this?


Thats it. Please tell me you have a frame to go with that fork? I can just stare at their old steel bikes forever ; they have so many cool features. I don't want to talk them up too much, then others will want one


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Sure do but not ready for prime time yet.


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2013)

jeff said:


> Sure do but not ready for prime time yet.


That is soo cool, YBB or Mountaineer? I had to settle for an early Ritchey with an actual Moots ST.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Enough thread drift Shawn....


shawnw said:


> That is soo cool, YBB or Mountaineer? I had to settle for an early Ritchey with an actual Moots ST.


http://forums.mtbr.com/vintage-retro-classic/what-1972-schwinn-suburban-gets-you-09-a-524619-2.html


----------



## oldskoolwrench (Jul 12, 2012)

jeff said:


> Enough thread drift Shawn....
> https://forums.mtbr.com/vintage-retro-classic/what-1972-schwinn-suburban-gets-you-09-a-524619-2.html


Aww, how come, Jeff? 

One more, then back to our regularly scheduled program...


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Is that yours? I like those Moots. They look like the perfect expedition/touring bikes.


----------



## oldskoolwrench (Jul 12, 2012)

girlonbike said:


> Is that yours? I like those Moots. They look like the perfect expedition/touring bikes.


GOB,

Yep, it's mine. They make a great touring/ expedition bike, especially with the Moots Mounts for the brakes... 26" to 700c in twenty minutes flat!


----------



## FairfaxPat (Jan 29, 2008)

Spotted this Ritchey passing through downtown Fairfax today. An '84 frame with a Koski fork, a newish saddle and about a '94-95 group. It's his daily ride...


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Very nice, Fairfax Pat.


----------



## apat13 (Jun 19, 2006)

That bike looks a little to well kept and coordinated to be a blue collar bike...but damn, I wish that was my around town bike. Nice find in the wild!


----------



## classen (Oct 7, 2009)

Spotted in Berkeley this morning.


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

I would guess that top tube/ seat tube failed some point it looks like tig welds there


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

rismtb said:


> I would guess that top tube/ seat tube failed some point it looks like tig welds there


There were some TIG'd bikes. Some made in Japan (with some finish brazing done in the US) and I think one or two years they were entirely made in the US.


----------



## jtmartino (Jul 31, 2008)

classen said:


> Spotted in Berkeley this morning.


Damn, sometimes it hurts to see some of the bikes in this thread spending the rest of their days as ever-worsening rust buckets doing commuter or grocery duty when there are a lot of people out there who would take great care of them. It's funny how attached people get to their bikes too - many people would rather keep riding their blue collar classics into a dumpster than trade it out for something more appropriate and allow the bike to be restored by someone else.

I've left notes on a lot of bikes but I've never gotten a response.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

jtmartino said:


> I've left notes on a lot of bikes but I've never gotten a response.


Me either. I probably shouldn't start the note with 'I want to put your bike between my legs'.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

I'm more of the hey, as long as it gets ridden category. Tom made like 1.239 frames a day anyway.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Me either. I probably shouldn't start the note with 'I want to put your bike between my legs'.


Neither "I want to lube that thing right..":thumbsup:


----------



## apat13 (Jun 19, 2006)

jtmartino said:


> I've left notes on a lot of bikes but I've never gotten a response.


I have had better luck when seeing a bike a want while driving and then just quickly pulling off the road and hopping out to make an offer. I find the erratic behavior scares people just enough to get them to make poor decisions. :devil:

Kidding of course (about the scaring part), but I did score a completely original first production run (before the first official model year) rockhopper for $40 and a car ride that way. Kid was glad to sell it because it was "such an old bike" that didn't have suspension like his roommates mongoose. He told me he took it out of his parents basement from a bunch of stuff they were bringing to the dump a few days before. Condition was pristine (aside from storage marks), maybe ridden 50 miles at most.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)




----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)




----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

yo-Nate-y said:


>


Owner obviously cares about it by the way it is locked and the paper to keep the tt from getting marred...that being said, I'd have waited til he got there and tried to pry it from his hands. 

Steve


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

I thought that was the note.


----------



## KiwiJohn (Feb 6, 2007)

eastcoaststeve said:


> I'd have waited til he got there and tried to pry it from his hands.


Can you imagine how tall this guy is?


----------



## WickedPhatChance (May 28, 2011)

Cross-shifted rasta Bonty outside restaurant in SF. Appeared to be a staff commuter bike.


----------



## WickedPhatChance (May 28, 2011)

MB1, Pioneer Square neighborhood, downtown Seattle.

Story: as I was taking this photo, a (homeless?) guy in the window behind it looked at me and rubbed his thumb, index, and middle fingers together, signaling "money?" to me. Could not have been worse timing: I was visiting out of state, juggling kids en route to airport with no time to spare, no room in my car, and not enough time to do anything about it. In retrospect, probably should have offered the guy $50 and then dropped it off at a nearby bike shop to ship, but I didn't think about that until later. D'oh.


----------



## WickedPhatChance (May 28, 2011)

Yo Eddy outside bar in downtown Palo Alto.

As I stopped to take this photo in front of a bar, the (not homeless) owner came outside to chat. After a bit I asked him if he wanted to sell, and he said no. I said, what if you could name your price? He said sorry. I ended up at that same bar 3 hours later, saw him there still drinking, and so bought him a round and asked him one last time just in case. Nada.


----------



## LARRYJO (Aug 7, 2007)

Okay, so these are not really BCC, but they are pretty cool.
These are on display at the Power House pub in Haily, ID. 
Billy, the owner, is a acquaintance of mine from BITD when I lived in Sun Valley.
Last time I was in the pub he showed me a 1993 gator Attitude that was mint and hinted at the other VRC bikes he had in the shed. He now displays them outside for all to see. And no, they are not for sale.

IMG_2466 by gearlessinseattle, on Flickr

IMG_2468 by gearlessinseattle, on Flickr

IMG_2469 by gearlessinseattle, on Flickr

IMG_2471 by gearlessinseattle, on Flickr


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

The first two are cool!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Why would someone who owns a Ham (and Salsa) bother with owning a Haro?
Cool pics!


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

The canti's in the front qualify it for blue collar?


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

..another salsa with that seat cluster..


----------



## classen (Oct 7, 2009)

LARRYJO said:


> Power House pub in Haily, ID.


Great pub BTW! I love all the awesome Belgian beer they have. I'm heading there in a few weeks for some riding, beer drinking, and hanging out with friends.


----------



## LARRYJO (Aug 7, 2007)

classen said:


> Great pub BTW! I love all the awesome Belgian beer they have. I'm heading there in a few weeks for some riding, beer drinking, and hanging out with friends.


Better hope the fires have died down. The day we left the smoke was so thick. Couple of trails we road have now burned. fingers crossed.


----------



## YakimaDeathYaks (Aug 15, 2012)

Fires are bad here in Washinton too, on the east side anyways

Hopefully the guy that owns the pub brings those things in at night...just saying


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

JRA after riding the trails, and I saw the guy on the Ritchey. Sprinted ahead so I could ambush him for the photo.


----------



## aBicycle (Jun 13, 2012)

Repack Rider said:


> This guy got evicted, and he left a lot of stuff. His landlord said I could have the bike.
> 
> It's a Funk, obviously stolen because the Serial # was ground off. I did my best to find any reports of a stolen Funk, but without success, so I gave it to my friend who turned it into his street bike.


Is this the same funk and funk cycles?

And what was up with the design of this and the nishiki?


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

Search elevates chainstay, plenty of info and pictures there.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Bike mess bike.


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

In a pawn shop, Salsa La Raza.


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

On the car carrier. Allsop stem.


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

Shot with camera out the truck window as Mr. Fisher passed me on a roof rack






. Sure looks like a Koski fork, but I didn't get a chance to inspect it.


----------



## Guitar Ted (Jan 14, 2004)

Repack Rider said:


> Shot with camera out the truck window as Mr. Fisher passed me on a roof rack
> View attachment 825452
> . Sure looks like a Koski fork, but I didn't get a chance to inspect it.


Gary hisself had a picture of that exact model on Twiiter yesterday. Ironic or the same bike?


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

This perfect Ritchey is a lot older than the nineteen-ish kid who parked it in front of the coffee house. I knew it had to be his dad's and it was, although it had come to his family through an inheritance from an even older cyclist. Parked in the garage for decades before the kid broke it out.

He knows what he has, and he is off to college with this as his main ride. I told him to lock it up very carefully. The kid was meeting a friend, and before they rode off, the friend shook my hand and told me he was a big fan of "Klunkerz."


----------



## gmmeyerIII (May 8, 2012)

That bike is gorgeous! I still have a Girvin Flexstem in my garage for a stead worthy.
Hopefully one day one will fall my way.


----------



## den haag (Feb 18, 2009)

i'd love to get my hands on one of those headsets, but i gave the wrenches away twenty years ago. real clean bike.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Repack Rider said:


> He knows what he has, and he is off to college with this as his main ride. I told him to lock it up very carefully. The kid was meeting a friend, and before they rode off, the friend shook my hand and told me he was a big fan of "Klunkerz."


College is not a good place to keep a nice clean bike like this one. Its as good as stolen. Nice to see (the friend) knows his MTB history though. Not enough people new to the sport know its lineage.



den haag said:


> i'd love to get my hands on one of those headsets, but i gave the wrenches away twenty years ago. real clean bike.


Both easy enough to get still. In a pinch, traditional wrenches work fine. I agree, great headset. Several of my bikes have them.


----------



## datmony (Jul 12, 2012)

Really makes you want to build him something innocuous and then give him beer... uh, book money rather...... that thing is totally going to get poached.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

datmony said:


> Really makes you want to build him something innocuous and then give him beer... uh, book money rather...... that thing is totally going to get poached.


Most thieves probably don't know what a Ritchey is. Not knowing how the thieves are after these days, aren't they looking for something with at least some killer shocks? 

That said, that's an Ascent, so not too terribly valuable or rare.


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Most thieves probably don't know what a Ritchey is. Not knowing how the thieves are after these days, aren't they looking for something with at least some killer shocks?
> 
> That said, that's an Ascent, so not too terribly valuable or rare.


I told him it was among the less collectible of the Ritcheys, but it is beautifully maintained and mildly customized. His dad had tried to sell it and had not got an offer he liked, so the kid is off to college with it.

UCSC if you're looking for it.


----------



## datmony (Jul 12, 2012)

Hopefully Fillet-brazed is right and nobody realizes what it even is.  Definitely not terribly rare but also not something you just want going to some hack on a college campus......


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Most thieves probably don't know what a Ritchey is. Not knowing how the thieves are after these days, aren't they looking for something with at least some killer shocks?
> That said, that's an Ascent, so not too terribly valuable or rare.


No, but its clean and doesn't look like a Walmart beater...



Repack Rider said:


> I told him it was among the less collectible of the Ritcheys, but it is beautifully maintained and mildly customized. His dad had tried to sell it and had not got an offer he liked, so the kid is off to college with it.
> UCSC if you're looking for it.


Ah, its close! I'll keep an eye out for it.


----------



## CYCLEJCE (Nov 2, 2010)

I wonder how well the front brake works seeing as how the stop in connected to the suspension stem?!? Very clean ride otherwise!


----------



## Boy named SSue (Jan 7, 2004)

Repack Rider said:


> I told him it was among the less collectible of the Ritcheys, but it is beautifully maintained and mildly customized. His dad had tried to sell it and had not got an offer he liked, so the kid is off to college with it.
> 
> UCSC if you're looking for it.


I went to UCSC and bike theft didn't seem to be what it was at other schools. The campus is isolated from the rest of the town so non-students don't really go there. On a typical day in the late 90's you would see a couple of Bonty's and SC's locked up around campus.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

CYCLEJCE said:


> I wonder how well the front brake works seeing as how the stop in connected to the suspension stem?!? Very clean ride otherwise!


That part doesn't move. Though I have seen people on Retrobike setting up builds using stem cable guides and ....sus forks.


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

Fisher CR-7 locked up near the library.









Rear mech looks original









Classic controls.















That was then. This is now.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Repack Rider said:


> Fisher CR-7 locked up near the library.
> 
> That was then. This is now.
> 
> View attachment 829666


That was a hot bike back in its day. A copy of the Mantis XCR (?). Nice find.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Repack Rider said:


> UCSC if you're looking for it.





Boy named SSue said:


> I went to UCSC and bike theft didn't seem to be what it was at other schools. The campus is isolated from the rest of the town so non-students don't really go there. On a typical day in the late 90's you would see a couple of Bonty's and SC's locked up around campus.


Yeah, I went to UCSC too and too bad my diamond back wasn't stolen.


----------



## FairfaxPat (Jan 29, 2008)

Spotted this old low end Ritchey with original equipment owner downtown today...


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

FairfaxPat said:


> Spotted this old low end Ritchey with original equipment owner downtown today...


Here he is from my post #907 in this thread.


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

Yesterday afternoon there was a small grass fire near my house. About half a dozen high school kids with bikes were watching the action. One of the kids was on this bike.

I asked him whether he knew what an awesome piece of machinery he had, and he did. He was on the Drake MTB team, and he says his family has another Fat Chance. Told me it was his dad's first MTB. "My grandpa bought it for him."


----------



## CYCLEJCE (Nov 2, 2010)

Wow, we're old...


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Repack Rider said:


> Yesterday afternoon there was a small grass fire near my house. About half a dozen high school kids with bikes were watching the action. One of the kids was on this bike.
> 
> I asked him whether he knew what an awesome piece of machinery he had, and he did. He was on the Drake MTB team, and he says his family has another Fat Chance. Told me it was his dad's first MTB. "My grandpa bought it for him."
> 
> View attachment 831610


very cool. I've seen several vintage machines go by while watching the HS races. Couple of the Drake kids ride OG's.


----------



## nemhed (May 2, 2010)

This might count as a no-collar classic, I don't know, but I just had to post it anyway. As seen at the local McD's, there's a Huffy under there.


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

Fillet-brazed said:


> very cool. I've seen several vintage machines go by while watching the HS races. Couple of the Drake kids ride OG's.


It's probably just a coincidence, but both of Otis Guy's sons attend Drake. I wonder what they ride...


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Repack Rider said:


> Yesterday afternoon there was a small grass fire near my house. About half a dozen high school kids with bikes were watching the action. One of the kids was on this bike.
> 
> I asked him whether he knew what an awesome piece of machinery he had, and he did. He was on the Drake MTB team, and he says his family has another Fat Chance. Told me it was his dad's first MTB. "My grandpa bought it for him."


Coolness. More kids need to know their mountain bike (and mountain biker) history i think. Refreshing when one knows what they have.


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

On my bike today headed for the trail, and I stopped for a minute to talk to a cycling friend. There was another dude standing there, and my friend introduced us, but I wasn't paying much attention to him until I saw him get on his bike. Here it is. He says he sent Fat Chance a beer can and asked them to match the color with the paint, and they did. It's one-owner one-speed.

Check out the logo on the bike stand. Seems appropriate,.


----------



## Buddysnack (Jan 30, 2013)

That Fat Chance is a great looking bike. I love how clean it is, and the colour.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Saw this at a local pawn shop over the weekend. 1995 Pro-Flex 957 with carbon swing arm, carbon Girvin fork, ape hanger bars and a Lazy Boy for a saddle. Comfy grocery getter.


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

Mike, if the price is right that might make a decent flip. Those forks do well, especially the carbon ones.


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

Plus you'd have those cool ape-hangers to use on your next project


----------



## ssulljm (Sep 3, 2006)

And you passed up the Magna?....tsk,tsk


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

That poor,poor 957. 

It needs a hug and some singletrack.....


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Not many deals to be had at the pawn shops in The Fort any more. This is a bike crazy town and the they know it.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Saw this. I like this color combo all right. Latey but still a goodie.


----------



## jtmartino (Jul 31, 2008)

girlonbike said:


> Saw this. I like this color combo all right. Latey but still a goodie.


How tall's the owner?


----------



## WickedPhatChance (May 28, 2011)

*Another Bonty*

Locked up in front of Whole Foods


----------



## classen (Oct 7, 2009)

Spotted in Berkeley. Parts are bit more classic than the frame...


----------



## phsycle (Apr 14, 2011)

Can't remember if I already posted this, but spotted by a local college campus.

]


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)




----------



## mainlyfats (Oct 1, 2005)

yo-Nate-y said:


>


Bonus marks for the rubber block pedals!


----------



## Classic MTB (Aug 3, 2013)

Repack Rider said:


> . . . . He says he sent Fat Chance a beer can and asked them to match the color with the paint . . . . .


I believe I could guess which one.


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

I moved a piano for this young man, and he had this bike on top of his truck. As this forum goes, it's barely "collectible," because it was an inexpensive bike even in its own day, and there are lots of old Rockhoppers.

Exactly my point. There are lots of old Rockhoppers. Like every mountain bike of its era, this is a knockoff of a Ritchey MountainBike. It turns out that this design was so simple and so robust that even a cheap version of it like this one is in use thirty years later. You can find a lot of Rockhoppers out there, but you don't find a lot of cheap road bikes in use thirty years later.

There's more. This bike is owned by someone who RIDES it. You can tell by the saddle, a nice replacement for the no doubt worn out original, and the pedals, clips and straps. (Gotta get a set of grips though!) I asked the owner about it, and he said it had been his dad's bike, but it was his now.

So I said to him roughly what I wrote two paragraphs above this one. The young man said that he had been in Fairfax the day before, with the bike on the car. A man walked by, then stopped and admired the bike also. It was Gary Fisher ("...THE Gary Fisher!"), who told him exactly what I told him a day later.


----------



## CS2 (Jul 24, 2007)

I like it. Got a soft spot for Rockhopers.


----------



## Funrover (Oct 4, 2006)

I loved all of my old Pro flex bikes. I even found an old electric scooter in the trash that had a spring that perfectly replaced the elastomer. I wish I still had them.


----------



## Jak0zilla (May 16, 2010)

OK, this is certainly not what I think of as a classic - but it is certainly blue collar and was locked up outside so I couldn't think of a better thread to share this in.

WTF is this? I spoke to the owner for a quick minute as he was walking out, and he said "it's custom, it has motorcycle brakes" and then he had to run off somewhere other than standing and talking to a random bike geek.


----------



## outside! (Mar 15, 2006)

Jak0zilla said:


> OK, this is certainly not what I think of as a classic - but it is certainly blue collar and was locked up outside so I couldn't think of a better thread to share this in.
> 
> WTF is this? I spoke to the owner for a quick minute as he was walking out, and he said "it's custom, it has motorcycle brakes" and then he had to run off somewhere other than standing and talking to a random bike geek.


Looks like a scaled up Yamaha Moto Bike.

1974 Yamaha Moto-Bike - BMXmuseum.com


----------



## Jak0zilla (May 16, 2010)

outside! said:


> Looks like a scaled up Yamaha Moto Bike.


Yep, that looks like it. This one has a few extra gussets, but it's pretty darn close.

Thanks for satisfying my curiousity!


----------



## m0ngy (Dec 22, 2005)

It's a motorbike frame with cranks, fairly obvious.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Two more


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Sweet fade on that Ibis!


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

X2! 


Land Shark owner sure has a lot of faith in their fellow man.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

That Landshark looks like it's had a headtube repair or replacement.


----------



## sbsbiker (Dec 1, 2007)

The Landshark has a rat rod feel with the Unpainted head tube repair.


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

Rumpfy said:


> Sweet fade on that Ibis!


And looks to be mostly original...


----------



## sbsbiker (Dec 1, 2007)

Here'smy Mountain Sport, I think it fits this thread. This bike was traded in for a new bike at the shop where I worked in the spring of '93. I have seen a 24 in version here in steamboat but I've never seen another one, or know anything about it. I used it for a commuter/bar bike, for years, then gave it to my sister to use on the Denver bike paths around her town till it quit working. When I got it back the middle ring's teeth were worn off, the chain was not in the rear deraileur correctly and destroyed, one broken spoke, and the cranks barely turned. I've rebuilt it as much as possible to keep it running on the worn stock parts, and replaced the rear deraileur, and chainrings. I think the fenders are worth more than the bike, but love riding it. Anyone know anything about Mountain Sport?


----------



## ric-the-mountainbike (Jun 28, 2012)

Here's more photos :Rad Ritchey - rollerpigricky's Bike Check - Vital MTB


----------



## Woodpuppy (May 10, 2014)

This thread is _awesome!_ Please don't stop. I've seen and wrenched on some of these classics in the north Florida area, unfortunately more nishikis than Ritcheys. Since finding this forum in May I've learned more about MTB history than I did working in bike shops in the late 90s. I never knew Ibis had a history going back to nearly the beginning. Makes my '98 Mojo that much more special to me. You all have rekindled a "need" for a vintage beater. I'm sure my wife won't understand.


----------



## Woodpuppy (May 10, 2014)

*Ouchtown, me!*

I had one of those cromo Ritchey stems on a mid 90s Cannondale. 1 1/4" too. That thing cut some spectacular half moons in my knee on a particular endo crash :eekster: Good looking part, but it's the reason the next Cannondale wore a Syncros. I like stems with smooth backsides now!



Machianera said:


> Coooool


----------



## den haag (Feb 18, 2009)

my advice is to build hers first!


----------



## pentlandexile (Jan 4, 2013)

Sweet bottle cages on that Rockhopper as well.


----------



## iamkeith (Feb 5, 2010)

There's a new-ish sandwich shop in Town, and the owner leaves this "old beater" around, as the shop bike, for the employees to run deliveries on.


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

iamkeith said:


> There's a new-ish sandwich shop in Town, and the owner leaves this "old beater" around, as the shop bike, for the employees to run deliveries on.


Offer to get them a new bike, with more better gears, in exchange for the old beater.


----------



## classen (Oct 7, 2009)

Here's something you don't see everyday in Berkeley:


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

*In Steamboat*

Kid duty.


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)




----------



## Jak0zilla (May 16, 2010)

I've seen this old Cannondale around a bunch - I love how much of the paint has been scrubbed away by the locks.


----------



## lastplace29er (Apr 29, 2012)

Wow, I just found this thread. Awesome bikes, was thinking wish I had a vintage bike. Does this count? I just gave a 9800 to my son, upgraded to newer XT & XTR. I have all of the original parts. Pic from the interweb.


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

lastplace29er said:


> Wow, I just found this thread. Awesome bikes, was thinking wish I had a vintage bike. Does this count? I just gave a 9800 to my son, upgraded to newer XT & XTR. I have all of the original parts. Pic from the interweb.


I'd say it counts. Probably a vintage Trek thread on here you could add it to.


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

This one came home with my wife last night, was found sitting at the curb about 2 AM last night after her shift at work. If it had lasted closer to dawn the scrappers would've grabbed it first.

I've never heard of the brand but it looks to have been in the $3-500 price range when new. Has Shimano 200 on it and biopace. It has a nice vintage marbled sort of paint job on it. I'm really hopng the fork isn't bent, it kind of looks like it might be. It'll be a single speed with an ENO hub before it rolls again. 

I'm digging it even though it's a cheapie. Should be fun.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

Nice pick up!

Got your wife well up to speed I see, don't think mine would have done that. I can here her now as she wanders off, shaking her head, another bike? Really?


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

My wife is the opposite. She's brought home several, but this is the first one that didn't get fixed up and set at the curb with a "free" sign on it.

There was also a disassembled pre-war Shelby she got at a yard sale. That one has a cracked frame so it should probably be junked too except it's absolutely patina perfect.


----------



## outside! (Mar 15, 2006)

Sticker says "Titan Cycle Products, Stockton California". I wonder if there is any relation to Titan that made these.

MOMBAT: 1990 Titan 1/2 Trac


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

In fairness, I should add that one would have to look at my barn at home, and my shop, and then decide whether she has a point or not!

Happy to look at that Shelby if you just want a bit of TIG laid down so it can be ridden. Of course, if it's cracked right at the brazed joint, not so simple....


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

outside! said:


> Sticker says "Titan Cycle Products, Stockton California". I wonder if there is any relation to Titan that made these.
> 
> MOMBAT: 1990 Titan 1/2 Trac


It might be, thanks for the pointer



MendonCycleSmith said:


> Happy to look at that Shelby if you just want a bit of TIG laid down so it can be ridden. Of course, if it's cracked right at the brazed joint, not so simple....


I'll look at it the next time I think of it. IIRC it looked like a head-on crash because the head tube wasn't round and it's either the top or down tubes that has a crack in it. It's a shame there was no fork with it because I'd put it together just as a show piece, it's even got the original tires, saddle, and grips.


----------



## whoarrior (Jan 10, 2005)




----------



## classen (Oct 7, 2009)

nice nimbus! Where did you spot these guys?


----------



## whoarrior (Jan 10, 2005)

In Berlin.


----------



## NDAAND (Dec 22, 2009)

Couples weekend. Ritchey Skyliner on the back of an RV in town and a couple's bikes at a 4th of July parade in the hills.


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

NDAAND said:


> Ritchey Skyliner on the back of an RV in town


Nice bike!

I'd never put it on a rack like that though. It's way too wide.


----------



## cosprings (Jun 8, 2013)

*Camo Moots Mountaineer*

Spotted in Steamboat Springs, CO


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Nice!


----------



## sbsbiker (Dec 1, 2007)

Another Steamboat bike. Mantis!


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

I saw that one on the 4th this year.


cosprings said:


> Spotted in Steamboat Springs, CO
> 
> View attachment 922780


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Wow. Great Moots. You Colorado guys are pretty lucky.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Really hard to find great food on every corner though. I actually carried sourdough home last week. 


girlonbike said:


> Wow. Great Moots. You Colorado guys are pretty lucky.


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

sbsbiker said:


> Another Steamboat bike. Mantis!


I just gave away a stem very similar to that on Tuesday. I bought it so that I could use a trainer in the winter after fracturing a vertebra. Of course, it's not that different of a riding position than a lot of city bikes in Holland


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

sbsbiker said:


> Another Steamboat bike. Mantis!


...and only held to the rack with that skinny cable, thank goodness for honest people.


----------



## Jak0zilla (May 16, 2010)

Apologies for the non-drive pic, I was in a hurry but wanted a pic -


----------



## sbsbiker (Dec 1, 2007)

A great stumpjumper, today's client was second owner, first owner didn't ride it for 25 years


----------



## CS2 (Jul 24, 2007)

sbsbiker said:


> A great stumpjumper, today's client was second owner, first owner didn't ride it for 25 years


My 89 Rockhopper Comp is sporting the light blue version of that paint scheme.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Original owner. 

Fade to white.


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

Seen at the Claremont train station what appears to be a '92 or '93 Klein Adept that someone is using as a commuter. Has some nice bits on it including a carbon Judy fork.

Claremont actually has a fair number of old bikes floating about, I also saw a MB-1 chained to a pole the other day.

Sorry for the bad pic but there were a lot of bikes locked to this rack.


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

Ibis Mojo locked up near the Fairfax Theater. The only part of the bike that is actually secured is the front wheel.


----------



## onlycrimson (Nov 11, 2008)

Oh wow hahaha. Sweet ride though


----------



## sd8450 (Jun 22, 2011)

The height of that seat post is deterrence enough...


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Thieves are only interested in 650b now.. unless it's a loser.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

*Never an open hardware store/tree pruning service when you really need one ...*


----------



## Silver King (Mar 5, 2013)

Uhhh...WTF is that Yeti doing locked to a tree? Not a daily driver.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Ummm...yeah right.


CCMDoc said:


> View attachment 929597
> 
> 
> *Never an open hardware store/tree pruning service when you really need one ...*


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

Bar bike


----------



## mtnwing (Jan 13, 2004)

Hardware store is two blocks up the street .... but after a few Carton Brewing pints the memory fades.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Haha. Perfect commuter.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Drop bars have more hand positions, I've heard. Nice way to keep using an outdated mtb.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

I am worried about the U lock on the top tube.


----------



## propguy (Oct 2, 2008)

92/93 Stumpjumper serving as a studio lot bike at Universal Studios, Hollywood.


----------



## propguy (Oct 2, 2008)

propguy said:


> 92/93 Stumpjumper serving as a studio lot bike at Universal Studios, Hollywood.


EDIT: 82/83 Stumpjumper

Oops&#8230;so long ago I couldn't reach the "8" key!


----------



## jskornick (Nov 26, 2008)

*GT Tequesta before Paint*


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

jeff said:


> Ummm...yeah right.


Actually the owner of that bike rode it from home to the bar and joined us for food and libations after our Hartshorne Woods VRC ride last Sunday.
Despite our best attempts, we couldn't ply him with enough alcohol to lift his keys and "borrow" the bike.


----------



## mtnwing (Jan 13, 2004)

CCMDoc said:


> Actually the owner of that bike rode it from home to the bar and joined us for food and libations


that tree has more snuggle love than pamela anderson's pillows ...

can't wait to see what else gets locked to that "big tree"

maybe you all should come to the next VRC east coast ride!

... now back to the GT Tequesta ....


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

The homeless guy riding this bike probably would have been uncomfortable if he had seen me taking photos, but he was distracted momentarily. Nice old Stumpy, in pretty good shape considering who was riding it.


----------



## Uncle Grumpy (Oct 20, 2005)

Repack Rider said:


> The homeless guy riding this bike probably would have been uncomfortable if he had seen me taking photos, but he was distracted momentarily. Nice old Stumpy, in pretty good shape considering who was riding it.


If I jokingly and in good nature said "he wasn't worried CK because you look like a homeless person" would you be offended? 

Yeah, great looking old Stumpy. Fairly new tyres on it as well, so someone is looking after it.

Grumps


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

Uncle Grumpy said:


> If I jokingly and in good nature said "he wasn't worried CK because you look like a homeless person" would you be offended


Nothing you could say about my typically disheveled public persona would offend me. It's a carefully cultivated act. I wear a tuxedo at home, I have a butler, a maid, the Rolls. All paid for with the money I saved on bikes.

I was a rock band roadie for 42 years. I have been insulted by professional insulters, using insult-enhancing drugs, with insults known to cause liver damage. You're not even close.


----------



## Uncle Grumpy (Oct 20, 2005)

Best. Post. Ever.

I was a roadie for 2 years. It was the venue owners and promoters that thought they were all that and then some. The bands were fine, generally. 2 years of that to support my college days was enough, my liver left home and took my kidneys with it. 

I learned some good comebacks to hecklers that hurled abuse while you were setting up the stage and running through the sound check. Stuff that nearly got me killed once or twice...

Grumps


----------



## Side Hops (Oct 29, 2014)

*VRC East coast ride???*



mtnwing said:


> that tree has more snuggle love than pamela anderson's pillows ...
> 
> can't wait to see what else gets locked to that "big tree"
> 
> ...


Hi All, 
I am new to this site but not new to riding classic MTBs. When / where is the VRC east coast ride mentioned above? I am in New Hampshire.


----------



## CS2 (Jul 24, 2007)

propguy said:


> EDIT: 82/83 Stumpjumper
> 
> Oops&#8230;so long ago I couldn't reach the "8" key!


I was looking at those lugs and Sugino AT crank and trying to figure out what 93 would use it. The silver paint and crank probably make it an 83.


----------



## super_stein (Mar 2, 2004)

Side Hops said:


> Hi All,
> I am new to this site but not new to riding classic MTBs. When / where is the VRC east coast ride mentioned above? I am in New Hampshire.


As a potential VRC NH buddy, I am in the Concord area. Where you at?


----------



## screamingbunny (Mar 24, 2004)

VRC East coast is where anyone wants to host it...on the east coast. Believe this years was in northern NJ. Hows everyone feel about a VRC Fest in Pittsfield MA?


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

There have been a few of us who have gotten together in New Jersey. These have been referred to east coast rides. All are welcome, I'd like to check out the riding up by you Bunnyman but as I am ethnically challenged (I hate cold) I'll wait til next summer.


----------



## screamingbunny (Mar 24, 2004)

yeh I'm thinking summer some time. Camping some where local. Who's interested? Kind of a festy vibe, maybe a swap meet opportunity.


----------



## Side Hops (Oct 29, 2014)

I am in Durham NH and would love to come down to Pittsfield. Looking forward to it - wherever it is


----------



## classen (Oct 7, 2009)

Back to our regularly scheduled programming. Spotted this in Berkeley this morning.


----------



## sbsbiker (Dec 1, 2007)

Nuke Proof Hubs?


----------



## outside! (Mar 15, 2006)

I loved those Specialized "Peace on Dirt" bells. I once volunteered to help with a trail run/walk. After all the walkers went by, I was asked to go to the finish line. I kept ringing that bell and yelling "Ice Cream!" as I passed people. It was funny how many people were disappointed when I wasn't selling ice cream.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Sweet ride.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

sbsbiker said:


> Nuke Proof Hubs?


Phil Wood.


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

I want the Salsa stem


----------



## Retro Dude (Jun 7, 2010)

screamingbunny said:


> yeh I'm thinking summer some time. Camping some where local. Who's interested? Kind of a festy vibe, maybe a swap meet opportunity.


I'm in, any thoughts on when? It would be good to block out some weekends before they fill up.


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

Coffee house bike rack. You don't see toggle brakes every... er, ever.


----------



## sbsbiker (Dec 1, 2007)

I only needed one ride on a Softride stem to scare me back to a rigid fork.


----------



## datmony (Jul 12, 2012)

Isn't that the same one that popped up on ebay a gazillion times recently? Gorgeous bike. And softrides are love them or hate them items in my view, I absolutely love mine...... I have half a dozen of them kicking around either on bikes or in bins.....


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Cool bike.
Not a toggle brake.


----------



## HoosierBuddy (Jul 20, 2005)

den haag said:


> this bike was left behind (wouldn't fit in the car) with a lady in crested butte in 1982. she needed and deserved a good bike. she now rides it to work every day at the C.B.museum (which happens to house the mountain bike hall of fame). the original owner is the second to last in in line the first stumpjumper ad.


thanks for the history on that bike. CB has so many sweet "blue-collar classics". I wish I had taken more photos.









not a bcc....


----------



## gsteitz (Sep 9, 2011)

Just picked this up off local Craigslist. Looks all original minus brakes and shifters. Going back into service with a kids seat on a rear mounted rack and given to a good friend!


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

Nice commuter!


----------



## aeshultz (Nov 29, 2012)

That's a twin for my first MTB. How I wish I had kept it.


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

Didn't get the photo, but yesterday I'm riding through town and I see a woman on a very nice vintage MTB. No decals, but I studied it, and then asked, "Is that a Steve Potts?"

She acknowledged that it was, then she looks at me and says, "You're the guy who moved my piano!"

Nice to be famous for something.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

A couple rides in Tucson this morning:

MB3 and a Bonty


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Repack Rider said:


> Didn't get the photo, but yesterday I'm riding through town and I see a woman on a very nice vintage MTB. No decals, but I studied it, and then asked, "Is that a Steve Potts?"
> 
> She acknowledged that it was, then she looks at me and says, "You're the guy who moved my piano!"
> 
> Nice to be famous for something.


Take the recognition where ever you can get it i guess.


----------



## Jak0zilla (May 16, 2010)

This bright orange Fuji caught my eye the other day. It looks like it's been pulled out of a cellar recently as the orange was still bright enough to make you squint!


----------



## jackbombay (Nov 15, 2010)

Totally off topic pic here, but IIRC, RR moves pianos, so heres a pic for him,


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

jackbombay said:


> Totally off topic pic here, but IIRC, RR moves pianos, so heres a pic for him,]


It's hard to understand how they got to that point without removing the legs and the pedal assembly.

But this is BCC, so here are a few recent scores.









Might want to lube that chain.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Ouch! The guy on the phone must be calling his adjuster.


jackbombay said:


> Totally off topic pic here, but IIRC, RR moves pianos, so heres a pic for him,


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

jackbombay said:


>


Man, nothing like ruining your car, with something worth even more, and ruining it too, along the way.

Love to hear the tale of woe on this one.....

Bet it made an awesome noise though!


----------



## ssulljm (Sep 3, 2006)

*P-21, Salsa, Bianchi*

Ritchey was parked outside cafe on Maui, all the rest were at Stanford hospital bike racks


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

There's a lot to enjoy there. I really like the Peugot.


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

I was a celebrity leader of a ride in Anza-Borrego State Park (500 miles of MTB trails). That's funny because I had never seen the trail before.

Two guys showed up on Boulder bikes. What are the odds?















Jacquie Phelan accompanied me on the trip. On the second day we rode the same route as the day before, but this time Jacquie and I knew the way and didn't have to wait for the guide to direct us, so we could go as fast as we wanted.

She and I and one other guy smoked the rest of the group on the 12 mile downhill. I was riding a rental bike that retails for about $5000 less than the one I usually ride.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Dude, gotta get back in the race then. You and Ned Overend can clean up.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

Keyesville!


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Bernie


----------



## mainlyfats (Oct 1, 2005)

girlonbike said:


> Bernie
> View attachment 978454


That is a young (girl)'s bike... My neck aches just looking at it.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

I want the wagon


----------



## hud56 (Nov 9, 2008)

Cool ride I saw in Santa Cruz this morning, under that saddle and behind those H/bars is a '93ish (?) XTR S-Works in pretty decent nick....
View attachment 995746
View attachment 995745
View attachment 995747
View attachment 995746
View attachment 995745
View attachment 995747


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

Nice brakes too.



Steve


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

A total setup, because the bike rack is in front of the Marin Museum of Bicycling. The Horwitz Trailmaster and Breezer #2 used to be pals, but lately they don't get to see each other very often. Both of them went for a ride that day though.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

hud56 said:


> Cool ride I saw in Santa Cruz this morning, under that saddle and behind those H/bars is a '93ish (?) XTR S-Works in pretty decent nick...


I need to get over to Santa Cruz and leave a note on that bike!



Repack Rider said:


> A total setup, because the bike rack is in front of the Marin Museum of Bicycling. The Horwitz Trailmaster and Breezer #2 used to be pals, but lately they don't get to see each other very often. Both of them went for a ride that day though.


Now those are some fine blue collar bikes!


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

Nice Bontrager locked up in front of the pizza place.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

A fitting brand to find on the morning of the 4th of July.


----------



## Woodpuppy (May 10, 2014)

If?


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Woodpuppy said:


> If?


American..


----------



## Woodpuppy (May 10, 2014)

What are the design cues that give it away? It's backlit so I can't really tell much about it.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Saw this one at a beach in SoCal years ago.


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

Woodpuppy said:


> What are the design cues that give it away? It's backlit so I can't really tell much about it.


Cable guides, rear drop-outs, welds if you're looking for them. The name of the photo


----------



## Woodpuppy (May 10, 2014)

Shayne said:


> The name of the photo


Well that would tend to give it away.


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

Haro Extreme E-stay with half-moon bars and Tange Switchblade fork.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Saw this Diamondback Ascent EX fixie locked to a bridge rail in the Amsterdam red light district last week while on vacation.


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

Kid rode past me on this ca. 1983 Stumpjumper, and I chased him down to get the photo.


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

Haha, you went above and beyond.


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

sgltrak said:


> Saw this Diamondback Ascent EX fixie locked to a bridge rail in the Amsterdam red light district last week while on vacation.
> 
> View attachment 1006035


Well, somebody has to ask....

Just what kind of vacation were you taking in the red light district?

Hope you went modern instead of vintage for your rides.

Steve


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

eastcoaststeve said:


> Well, somebody has to ask....
> 
> Just what kind of vacation were you taking in the red light district?
> 
> ...


Ha! Family vacation. I am faithful to my ride, and I had better never get caught using the "vintage" label. I just wandered through the area with my wife and college aged daughter to see what all of the talk was about. College aged son was too embarrassed to go with us.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

sgltrak said:


> Ha! Family vacation. I am faithful to my ride, and I had better never get caught using the "vintage" label. I just wandered through the area with my wife and college aged daughter to see what all of the talk was about. College aged son was too embarrassed to go with us.


ha! Congratulations on having a normal family life. Also, have fun, empty nester!


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

Nice old Bontrager one-speed conversion parked at the supermarket. The kid riding it was about fifteen, says it was originally his dad's, now it's the family town bike.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Always kinda makes me twinge to see high end old bikes 'updated' with cheap new parts.


----------



## peter.thedrake (Aug 6, 2009)

Doesn't bother me as long as it means they're getting ridden. I am far from a purist.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> Always kinda makes me twinge to see high end old bikes 'updated' with cheap new parts.


Kinda like sipping a rare single malt from a dixie cup.....

Still tasty, but yeah, somehow, lacking the full experience.


----------



## datmony (Jul 12, 2012)

But you can take the Dixie cup camping!!!


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

I don't get this whole dixie cup thing? Was it trendy at some point? Was it the precursor to the Red Solo Cup? Somebody even had a signature with something about dixie cups and string?

I'm gonna google it now....

edit: okay...it's a musical group or a paper cup....


----------



## Co-opski (Oct 24, 2013)

I'm just here in the VRC to say I pull from the bottle pass and toss the cap in the campfire. Union blue collar keeping VCR high end and classy. yup it is a winter beater with some cheap new parts on it and some pricy new parts as well.
[m455h01e voice] The rah-ock Lobstha gettin preppd for powdha coating[/m455h01e voice]


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

girlonbike said:


> I don't get this whole dixie cup thing? Was it trendy at some point?


I didn't know it was a thing! I just said Dixie cup as a place holder for cheap disposable beverage holder, like a Cunningham with Tektro brakes and an Acera RD.

So I'm a seer of whipperhipster trends?

Damn I'm cool.... 

@ datmony, nah, I've got better cups for camping than a Dixie cup. 35 year old Sierra cup FTW!


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

MendonCycleSmith said:


> Kinda like sipping a rare single malt from a dixie cup.....
> 
> Still tasty, but yeah, somehow, lacking the full experience.


What's wrong w/ sipping rare single malt in any available cup??? Please take it back..


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Co-opski said:


> I'm just here in the VRC to say I pull from the bottle pass and toss the cap in the campfire. Union blue collar keeping VCR high end and classy. yup it is a winter beater with some cheap new parts on it and some pricy new parts as well.
> [m455h01e voice] The rah-ock Lobstha gettin preppd for powdha coating[/m455h01e voice]


Does the squarish drop out allows some kind of tweaking the wheel for singlespeed chain tension? I like the design even if it looks crude


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

colker1 said:


> What's wrong w/ sipping rare single malt in any available cup??? Please take it back..


Strictly speaking IMO?

Paper adds flavor. Seek for something better, or, straight outta the bottle baby! 

Edit: good call on the dropouts, yeah, what's the deal??


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

You guys need to get out more.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

Repack Rider said:


> You guys need to get out more.


Oh come on now. 

I was out last night, sadly, dark singletrack doesn't yield very many blue collar bikes though.

The Balvenie Doublewood was tasty though at one stop point!


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

MendonCycleSmith said:


> Oh come on now.
> 
> I was out last night, sadly, dark singletrack doesn't yield very many blue collar bikes though.
> 
> The Balvenie Doublewood was tasty though at one stop point!


FRiday night.. it was so noisy and crowded but the drinks were tasty.


----------



## Co-opski (Oct 24, 2013)

Not sure on the dropout design guys may be best to ask a rock lobster expert. I just help blue collar friends with their bikes.


----------



## singletrackmack (Oct 18, 2012)

Monster Fat I saw last week in Truckee at music in the park.


----------



## sansarret (Mar 17, 2006)

Very nice Ritchey Team Comp, the guy (original owner) says he has the matching road bike.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

campus bike


----------



## peter.thedrake (Aug 6, 2009)

sansarret said:


> Very nice Ritchey Team Comp, the guy (original owner) says he has the matching road bike.


I love lugs that are brazed in like that and those are really nice


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

sansarret said:


> Very nice Ritchey Team Comp, the guy (original owner) says he has the matching road bike.


Nice bike, of course. It would be more appropriate in the Ritchey thread, since this bike seems to be in the hands of someone who knows exactly what he has, and would not use it to deliver papers or run to the convenience store for a six-pack.

I'm not the "thread police," and obviously anyone can post anything here that they care to, but i started this thread with the idea that I would post photos of bikes that were "collectible" in the eyes of VRC forum members, but were being used for mundane purposes by people who cared not a whit for the "collector" value, and just needed a bike to ride.

That is my comment. I will probably get a harsh response.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

The fact that it's at a bike rack makes it more blue collar for me.

I don't think anybody will give you a harsh response. It seems appropriate in both thread.


----------



## sbsbiker (Dec 1, 2007)

That Ritchey looks like it is still on the job, a blue collar job. Not like the trailer queen bikes over in Ritchey land. I would love to see the set.


----------



## sansarret (Mar 17, 2006)

I hear you Repack Rider, but he was indeed running in the store to buy groceries, which I think is how he's been using this bike for a while. The padlock on the chain is how he locked it! that made it blue collar for me.


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

Found on the internet, posted by a guy in San Fran


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

Joe Dirt rides?


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

wv_bob said:


> Found on the internet, posted by a guy in San Fran


My Mopar loving buddy would be sh*tting his pants right now.....


----------



## gsteitz (Sep 9, 2011)

These were in my local shop the other day. '91 MB-2 and MB-4, with the exception of some sticker damage they were in pristine condition. Saddle and cockpits were a mess with strange choices, but all is forgiven!


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

chefmiguel said:


> Joe Dirt rides?


 Joe dirt had a Daytona, that's a Superbird. Zoom in to look close at the decal on the bike - real or memorex?


----------



## datmony (Jul 12, 2012)

And that looks to be a real superbird not a replica. That is an amazing amazing car. Someday I will have some nice mopar muscle sitting in my garage.....


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

datmony said:


> And that looks to be a real superbird not a replica.


 Yeah based on the window plug it does look authentic but they repop all that stuff now so it's hard to tell from just a photo. Definitely neat though. I always wanted to strap a roof rack on my roadrunner and take a photo like that just to mess with people but I took it apart before getting around to it


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

I know jack sh*t about this model or that, but my Mopar pal has 11. 

Prize possession is a Roadrunner, fully worked, stem to stern. Tubbed rear end, huge freaking motor, whole thing so clean you eat off any of it (if he let you near it with food in the first place), runs on some crazy racing gas, and gets at last check, 2 MPG, nice. 

Best part, he bought it for $200 after the motor blew up a few weeks after the original owner drove it off the lot.....


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

MendonCycleSmith said:


> Prize possession is a Roadrunner, fully worked, stem to stern. Tubbed rear end, huge freaking motor, whole thing so clean you eat off any of it (if he let you near it with food in the first place), runs on some crazy racing gas, and gets at last check, 2 MPG, nice.


So in other words, ruined?


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> So in other words, ruined?


I guess it depends on perspective?

Is a sweet VRC bike that you bought stock, and upgraded within the period, with proper parts (say, oh, a Tioga disc wheel amongst other things), ruined, or just no longer stock?

I look at it as he took it to the limit of what it *could* do as a muscle car.

But as I said, I know squat about cars, so this isn't my argument to make....


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

I'm glad your friend likes his car but Rumpfy's right, and Mopar people are the absolute worst about it. I could go on but this isn't the place for that.

PS, your example of swapping wheels is invalid - tubbing the car would be more like cutting out the top tube and welding it in lower because you kept hitting your nuts on it.


----------



## datmony (Jul 12, 2012)

I think there is a thread around here about people's cool cars. You should post a pic of your roadrunner, I would love to see it. When you say took it apart are you doing a resto on it?


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

Well, if it helps, he's got a number of others that are utterly stock.

Guy even drives a New Yorker as a daily, and has a Diplomat as a "winter beater" but it sees weekly baths....

I don't know the logic behind what was done.

FWIW, I asked him to weigh in on the Superbird, and he had this to say, take it for what it's worth. 

It's a sedan not a post car which is correct. It appears to have the correct front fender scoops. The vinyl top is correct as that is how all 1,925 manufactured came but I can't see the pattern but the stitching looks right. I believe the rear windshield is correct for the car but not positive. That was an available color but likely has been painted. The wing has the right hardware and appears factory. If it is just bolted to the tops of the quarters that is an instant fake. The factory ones had a support structure inside the trunk connecting the attachment point of the wing to the cars frame. There is also things about the nose if I could see it to tell if it is real. Without seeing closer or in more detail I would say there is certainly a good possibility of being real or a good fake.


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

datmony said:


> I think there is a thread around here about people's cool cars. You should post a pic of your roadrunner, I would love to see it. When you say took it apart are you doing a resto on it?


 Probably already in there, it's a green/white/gold bracket car. Resto is way too fancy a word for what I'm doing.


MendonCycleSmith said:


> Well, if it helps, he's got a number of others that are utterly stock.


 Doesn't help me, I'm a guy that feels the same he he likely does about it. They're just things, and meant to be used. I'm old enough to remember when they were blue collar cars, basic cheap transportation that we beat the heck out of day in and day out. Also he's pretty much spot on to what I look for on a 'bird. FWIW, share this link with him, he'll like it How Chrysler Built Cars


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

wv_bob said:


> FWIW, share this link with him, he'll like it How Chrysler Built Cars


Thanks, passed it on!


----------



## sbsbiker (Dec 1, 2007)

So now is this thread about blue collar cars? I have an old 78' Ford F-150 supercab 4x4 that i use as my going to the dump truck, No pic's though. It's two tone tan and copper, but everyone thinks it's orange due to the sun fade. 400 big block and low gears for pull'n stumps. The heater blower burned up last winter and I need to replace it before this winter or it's impossible to drive in the snow.


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

sbsbiker said:


> So now is this thread about blue collar cars?


I sure hope not. Perhaps we should ask the guy who started it what he had in mind.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

And now it's a thread about what the thread's about.....

Post something to put it back on track or, perhaps show me on the doll where talking muscle cars hurt you?

Sure are sensitive for a buncha guys, sheesh!


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

Re: Author
Was it Patineto? He deserves credit for something.


----------



## J_Westy (Jan 7, 2009)

Repack Rider said:


> Perhaps we should ask the guy who started it what he had in mind.


I think he already whined about it in post #1102


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

J_Westy said:


> I think he already whined about it in post #1102


Nice BCC in your post. Wait, sorry, I mistook a personal insult for a photo of a bike. My bad.

Today's haul:

Early small-tube Ross, with classic bars and controls.

















Very Nice GT, love the bear trap pedals.

























I rode past this and i had to stop for the pix. Thought at first it was a Klein, but no. It's totally recognizable if I knew what it was. Except for the cheap pedals, all the components are very nice. Can anyone identify this one?


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

What's a window plug?


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Repack Rider said:


> I rode past this and i had to stop for the pix. Thought at first it was a Klein, but no. It's totally recognizable if I knew what it was. Except for the cheap pedals, all the components are very nice. Can anyone identify this one?
> 
> View attachment 1013123
> 
> ...


Kestrel?


----------



## Woodpuppy (May 10, 2014)

Whatever it is, it gets ridden a lot.


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

Giant


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

> Kestrel?
> 
> Giant


Based on these comments I looked for images of these bikes. I found that several companies used the Y-stay design with fat tubes, Giant, Kestrel, Yeti and Schwinn Homegrown.. I couldn't find an exact match, although there are decided similarities with the Giant and the Kestrel.

Key seems to be the dropouts. I haven't found a bike with a match for these. Since the original yellow paint has been painted over with gold, I wonder if Bondo was used to smooth out the curves.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

It's a trek

The other dropout has a T stamped in it


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

MendonCycleSmith said:


> Is a sweet VRC bike that you bought stock, and upgraded within the period, with proper parts (say, oh, a Tioga disc wheel amongst other things), ruined, or just no longer stock?


Having a stock bike and putting a T-Disk on it would be like having a stock car and putting Torq Thrust-D's on it or chrome valve covers. Pretty easy to change back to stock. If the car is cut and tubbed....that's like grafting disc brake tabs on a vintage bike and shaving off the cantilever hanger....not so easy to go back.

But like all things, to each their own I guess. It's just tough to see on rare cars (or rare bikes for that matter).

Ok ok, back to BCBs.


----------



## sbsbiker (Dec 1, 2007)

I though oclv when I saw the pic, with a "custom" paint job.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

hollister said:


> It's a trek
> 
> The other dropout has a T stamped in it


This, yep, sold a mess of 'em BITD.

Rumpfy, got it. Different strokes is how we leave it I suppose. He's legit, but I guess, has different visions in some cases!


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

Now THIS is what this thread is all about. I'm on my bike waiting at a light, and I look over, there is a Black dude waiting at the light on this unbelievably spectacular Fisher Mt. Tam. I demand he stop so I can get the photos, and I ask him about the bike.

Tells me his dad bought it new, and died when the rider was 10 years old, so he inherited it. He definitely knows what he has, says his dad asked for several custom options. One of those options may be the paint job, I'm not sure "Colnago orange" was a stock color. Bullmoose bars had the "MountainBikes" stamp on them. Wow. You don't get a BCC like this one very often.

Says that even though he is financially distressed, he has turned down generous offers for it, says he will never sell it. Good for him. That's what BCC is about, if anyone needs a definition.


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

That's a beauty, you are quite the BCC tracker.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

Agreed, that's a sweet one!


----------



## Ecurb_ATX840 (Feb 27, 2014)

Now I want to take my camera into town and try to photograph a few.


----------



## Midtown (Feb 24, 2012)

Repack Rider said:


> Now THIS is what this thread is all about. I'm on my bike waiting at a light, and I look over, there is a Black dude waiting at the light on this unbelievably spectacular Fisher Mt. Tam. I demand he stop so I can get the photos, and I ask him about the bike.
> 
> Tells me his dad bought it new, and died when the rider was 10 years old, so he inherited it. He definitely knows what he has, says his dad asked for several custom options. One of those options may be the paint job, I'm not sure "Colnago orange" was a stock color. Bullmoose bars had the "MountainBikes" stamp on them. Wow. You don't get a BCC like this one very often.
> 
> ...


This is art.


----------



## Jak0zilla (May 16, 2010)

This one came through the shop last week:









Check out those tan lines!


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Hard to imagine a small person that needs an even smaller bike than that.


----------



## Jak0zilla (May 16, 2010)

Right? It makes that Wald basket look HUGE!


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Spotted at ACE. This was Rich Murphy's first MTB. After a trip to Marin in 81' he was inspired to build this. Done in 82'. Having already been building 700c adventure bikes for awhile it was easy for him to just down size to 26". This is the second owner since 84'. This guy said he was Columbine's photographer in that era and shot this bike in action for their catalog. The fork legs were replaced at some point due to Rich's air antics for the shoot. Sunday morning the present owner cracked 8000 miles road riding for the season. I'm wishing now I had taken the time to get some quality pics. 
BTW. Rich has 1st dibs if or when the bike goes up for sale.


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

Beautiful redefined


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

Oh damn! That's the hotness right there....

It's like Hetchins met Ritchey and they made a baby.


----------



## datmony (Jul 12, 2012)

Oh how I love lugs let me count the ways..... the detail work on that is just stunning. So glad to hear as well that it still is getting the crap ridden out of it. Definitely how it should be!!!


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

So much cool all in one bike...thanks for posting that one Jeff.


Cool EK helmet too.



Steve


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

MendonCycleSmith said:


> Oh damn! That's the hotness right there....
> 
> It's like Hetchins met Ritchey and they made a baby.


Good analogy. That's neat and a great story to go with it.


----------



## THE ARS (Sep 14, 2011)

hollister said:


> What's a window plug?


Aero was crude back then.










Since you're posting newer stuff, I'll ride this to the shop tomorrow morning in jeans and boots, what's more blue collar than that?


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

THE ARS said:


> Not only that, but you should send a nasty PM to the azzhole who posted a $15,000 bike that just rolled out of a museum.
> 
> It's the only way he'll learn.


Reaching pretty deep into the past for that post.

I try to be nice to people. You can look at every one of my 2000+ posts, and you will not find a personal insult. But don't look at the replies. Apparently there are some here who will comb these threads looking for a reason to write me a nastygram. It's like a hobby or something, but there must be a better use of someone's time

(Some of) you guys need to get out more and ride bikes. Go out and H8 on some bad drivers and crooked politicians, or someone else who deserves the enmity more than I do.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Repack Rider said:


> Reaching pretty deep into the past for that post.
> 
> I try to be nice to people. You can look at every one of my 2000+ posts, and you will not find a personal insult.


It's true. I can't remember CK ever making a personal insult. I don't even get what the insult is in this case or who it's even directed at? Charlie, let me know if it bugs you through PM and we'll go from there.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

I wasn't fast enough on the nuke button. 

Honestly? ARS? Dude, grow up and find some other outlet for your poison. I don't think I've seen a constructive post out of you ever. 

Time to learn how to get along, or find a new place to hang, your BS isn't welcome here, at all.


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

Your kid telling you she thinks you're number 1?

No wonder she's crying.


----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

Wow, that went sideways quickly.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Mostly original. Some nice parts were specced


----------



## CS2 (Jul 24, 2007)

girlonbike said:


> View attachment 1064953
> 
> 
> Mostly original. Some nice parts were specced
> ...


I like that a lot. Never a fan of those SunTour shifters. Shimano is more ergonomic IMO.


----------



## sryanak (Aug 9, 2008)

Outside Fred Meyer, Anchorage, AK.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

I finally have one to add!

This walked in with an attractive woman dressed in hard core business attire. Not exactly a matched pair let's say. 

Tuned it, thing runs like a top now. Many of the high end parts are gone, replaced with meh at best. 

Also, slicked, and riser barred to the max. Complete with wrist breaker bar end positioning, this thing is prime Blue Collar territory.

I've seen a number of Homegrowns, none super recently, but I thought they all had the more normal looking seat stay treatment. This one is all funked out. Says built in CO, did I just have a Yeti in Schwinn clothing at the shop??

She just picked it up and I had to ask the deal. Her ex left it in the garage when he left, "he never rode it", so she had it reworked to be comfortable for her. How that translates into **** wheels, crap V brakes, Alivio shifters etc, is still beyond me, but I didn't press the point!


----------



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

"This walked in with an attractive woman dressed in hard core business attire. "

Wouldn't that make it business class instead of blue collar?


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

Bigwheel said:


> "This walked in with an attractive woman dressed in hard core business attire. "
> 
> Wouldn't that make it business class instead of blue collar?


Ha! 

I should note, I pointed this out because, at least for me shop, this isn't the norm at all. No idea why, but it's not. Plenty of various folks, men or women, but dressed to the nines, looking ready to sell a fortune 500? Nope.


----------



## apat13 (Jun 19, 2006)

Those stays are pretty cool--shaped to the max. You are lucky, I never get to see walking bikes in my shop!


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

Everyones a comedian!

Yeah, they are shapely for sure. I saw a lot of those over the years, Schwinn used the Epicenter stays fora while, though these hogged out ones, I don't think I ever saw....


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

MendonCycleSmith said:


> Says built in CO, did I just have a Yeti in Schwinn clothing at the shop??


Nope. That's a 2001 Homegrown Comp. Yeti Factory closed Feb 99


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

Ah well...

Thanks for the ID.


----------



## super_stein (Mar 2, 2004)

I see your shop is dog friendly. I think I can see 3 guard dogs ready to pounce.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

super_stein said:


> I see your shop is dog friendly. I think I can see 3 guard dogs ready to pounce.


Tis true, we have a hound issue, there's actually 4....


----------



## 82Sidewinder (Jun 28, 2006)

MendonCycleSmith said:


> Tis true, we have a hound issue, there's actually 4....


The Bumpus hounds?


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

I had to look that up.

Ahahahaha!

Not quite that bad, but close, when the pizza guy shows up or someone drops a corner of a sandwich!


----------



## 82Sidewinder (Jun 28, 2006)

Haha! It's a great movie - TBS always does a marathon on Christmas Day.


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

'83 lugless Stumpy in showroom condition. The young woman who was riding it told me her dad bought it new. He kept it up nicely.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Good thread to bump. I always enjoy these.


----------



## djmuff (Sep 8, 2004)

Came across this Serotta in Cabo San Lucas.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Walked up to the local hardware store the other day just as a guy was riding away on a 1991 Fisher Prometheus with racks, lights, fenders, slicks, and other assorted commuter / bar bike accessories. He got way before I could get a photo.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Did you recognize him? 


sgltrak said:


> Walked up to the local hardware store the other day just as a guy was riding away on a 1991 Fisher Prometheus with racks, lights, fenders, slicks, and other assorted commuter / bar bike accessories. He got way before I could get a photo.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

jeff said:


> Did you recognize him?


Nope. I asked him if it was a Prometheus as he rode away and he said "yeah, surprised someone recognized it" and then took off. Unusual for me to see a cyclist here in town that I do not recognize.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

sgltrak said:


> Walked up to the local hardware store the other day just as a guy was riding away on a 1991 Fisher Prometheus with racks, lights, fenders, slicks, and other assorted commuter / bar bike accessories. He got way before I could get a photo.


Cracks me up when I see bikes with every single bike accessory EVER invented. I saw this in my feed and bless the poor dude that had it stolen but I actually chuckled when I saw it:


----------



## seat_boy (May 16, 2006)

What's funny about making a bike more useful and comfortable?


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

seat_boy said:


> What's funny about making a bike more useful and comfortable?


I don't see how it's more useful when all the bits and bobs start falling off as you ride around on trails. It would sound like a circus though so that would be funny. But then you already have the horn. Win win!


----------



## seat_boy (May 16, 2006)

It's unlikely he's riding that bike on trails. Old rigid mountain bikes make great touring and commuting bikes.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

She knows the deal SB. Just having some fun. 


seat_boy said:


> It's unlikely he's riding that bike on trails. Old rigid mountain bikes make great touring and commuting bikes.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

seat_boy said:


> What's funny about making a bike more useful and comfortable?


Plenty.


----------



## Mr. Claus (Oct 5, 2015)

*Curious Commuter - Worthington??*

Good morning all, OK, here's an interesting bike to start the week off. I saw this this weekend while doing errands in Berkeley. The owner didn't know much about it besides getting it used in Santa Cruz, makes some sense if it's a Worthington (SC made), sorry for the poor pics, but at least I got a couple. Decent looking fillet brazing, with some subtle lugs, pretty small diameter tubing, somewhat interesting dual top tubes (P. Sadoff-like Alfie frame), Suntor roller cam brake in back and it looks like someone either added or repaired the rear bottom mount brake boss. So maybe not a classic, but a nice hand built commuter...looks like Worthington has been in business since 83', so a classic I believe.


----------



## Mr. Claus (Oct 5, 2015)

*still doing it's job*

OK, this thread feel asleep, not that this 1983 or 1985? Stumpy will wake it up (I thought the Worthington was kinda cool), in any case, this was in the basement at work today, it's in awfully nice shape and seems like 95% original, he must be a pretty big dude too.

















cheers


----------



## Buddysnack (Jan 30, 2013)

Did a ride around Lake Ontario. While crossing the border into the US, at Cape Vincent, I saw this leaning up against the Customs building. Looks totally original except tires and grips...


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Moooove over. I need some room to park.


----------



## rigidftw (Mar 21, 2010)

Saw a nice Barracuda yesterday, Barracuda bars, Magura Raceline brakes and a FUNK fork. No camera though.


----------



## rockhopper97 (Jul 30, 2014)

picked up this 88 miyata city runner for free and used mostly parts I had to build it......not sure if I should make it a city bike or rigid trail bike


----------



## apat13 (Jun 19, 2006)

*Bridgestone MB-1*

Had this Bridgestone MB-1 in the stand earlier today for a double flat change. Belongs to a college student who uses it for daily commuting duties. It originally belonged to his father who used to race it hard back in the day. She is rough around the edges but everything is still running well. Has some pretty sweet Salsa bar ends with a double bend....hard to see in the pic but it bends up into your palm as it goes around the ski bend....fits the hand nicely. It is a pretty damn light bike too! Best part is the kid seems to really appreciate what he has and enjoys riding it.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

You got to love the long lives and versatile nature of the rigid steel 26in mtb.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

apat13 said:


>


Nice! I like the Ultegra rear derailleur.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

apat13 said:


> Had this Bridgestone MB-1 in the stand earlier today for a double flat change. Belongs to a college student who uses it for daily commuting duties. It originally belonged to his father who used to race it hard back in the day. She is rough around the edges but everything is still running well. Has some pretty sweet Salsa bar ends with a double bend....hard to see in the pic but it bends up into your palm as it goes around the ski bend....fits the hand nicely.


Salsa Mango De Amor. Hope it survives college!


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Best feeling bar ends I've ever had. I have a NOS set still in the bag. 



Rumpfy said:


> Salsa Mango De Amor. Hope it survives college!


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

My uncle bought the first Ritchey MountainBike ever sold, in 1979. Some years later I told him how collectible it was, and he asked me who might want it. I didn't know, but I told him I would take it to Tom's office and see who was interested.

Thomas Frischknecht saw it there and wanted it, so he traded his race bike straight across for it. My uncle, now 85 y.o., uses it to move about his 10-acre property in Northern California. I don't think you can get any more BCC than this!


----------



## sbsbiker (Dec 1, 2007)

Saw this classic Moots downtown this evening


----------



## rockhopper97 (Jul 30, 2014)

not sure if these qualify or not.... before and after of my 97 rockhopper turned SS comuter and my trail/ backup commuter 86 schwinn sierra....


----------



## Wissahickon (Feb 9, 2015)

*Grove Innovations*

Was driving home from work the other day and see this chained to a traffic light in Philadelphia.

Owner nowhere to be found. If I owned the Grove, the bike would never leave my sights! Wish I got a better picture but I had to pull over and reach out of my window to get the pic.


----------



## Mr. Claus (Oct 5, 2015)

*Ritchey P-Team commuter*

Something interesting locked in front of our building at work. Yes, a nicely brazed Ritchey P-Team (likely P-23). The guy has really funked it up, I left a note and talked to him. I honestly believe it needs a little TLC. Too small for me, but could be a good project , in either case it's getting used and that's the way it should be...ahh the Bay Area. He's getting back to me, maybe this'll be on the official Ritchey thread..cheers and ride on


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Mr. Claus said:


> Something interesting locked in front of our building at work. Yes, a nicely brazed Ritchey P-Team (likely P-23). The guy has really funked it up, I left a note and talked to him. I honestly believe it needs a little TLC. Too small for me, but could be a good project , in either case it's getting used and that's the way it should be...ahh the Bay Area. He's getting back to me, maybe this'll be on the official Ritchey thread..cheers and ride on


Needs a lot of work, but those kind of rebuilds end up looking the best on the other side. Hope it pans out for ya!


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

Wissahickon said:


> Was driving home from work the other day and see this chained to a traffic light in Philadelphia.
> 
> Owner nowhere to be found. If I owned the Grove, the bike would never leave my sights! Wish I got a better picture but I had to pull over and reach out of my window to get the pic.
> 
> ...


GROVE!

I would have been late for wherever I was headed waiting for the owner to come back, lol.

Steve


----------



## Mr. Claus (Oct 5, 2015)

Rumpfy said:


> Needs a lot of work, but those kind of rebuilds end up looking the best on the other side. Hope it pans out for ya!


I think it is likely lost to the world of us, but I got his contact info, trust me it is worth the work and I'm in to re glorify a P-team, I mean an early one, no serial number on the BB, any ideas on that? Cheers


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Mr. Claus said:


> I think it is likely lost to the world of us, but I got his contact info, trust me it is worth the work and I'm in to re glorify a P-team, I mean an early one, no serial number on the BB, any ideas on that? Cheers


There's a serial number. They all have a serial number. The dropouts tell me that it's not a super super early P-Team.

The first 20 or so P-Team bikes had dropouts that carried over from the Super Comp.

9P10









This one had a s/n in the low 20's with the newer style dropout:


----------



## Mr. Claus (Oct 5, 2015)

Eric,

Hmmm, I actually just ran into the owner of the P-Team, I double checked for a serial number, nothing on the BB, also it does have the same drop outs as your 9P10 (space/gap). Also while checking it out a bit more I noticed a crack forming near the drop out. My interest in the bike got him interested in it again and well although it makes it less likely it will fall into my hands he might show it more TLC! 

Who knows it might still finds it's way into my hands for a good resto (including some welding). On that note, I dropped off my Bontrager comp fork to have the steerer tube increased at Berni Mikkleson's place, he seems to be doing well, enthusiastic and working hard despite the stroke. It's always neat to talk with "old" frame builders and check out their shops....cheers all


----------



## J_Westy (Jan 7, 2009)

*Mb-2*

I moved to Bavaria about 9 months ago and the bike culture is awesome... unfortunately mostly a wasteland of cheap mass-produced euro stuff.

But to my surprise today, I saw this in the commuter rack at work


----------



## sbsbiker (Dec 1, 2007)

Bump


----------



## sbsbiker (Dec 1, 2007)

sbsbiker said:


> Bump


Saw this old beauty at the local Ace, doing mom's work I guess.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

Thanks Photophuckit. I would have liked to have seen Charlie's collection. Assholes.


----------



## asa572 (Sep 13, 2010)

Glide the Clyde said:


> Thanks Photophuckit. I would have liked to have seen Charlie's collection. Assholes.


noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## mtbslocal (Apr 1, 2016)

*1992 Stumpjumper*

Craigslist find 1992 Stumpjumper base model. I had one of these back then.
This is now one of a few a commuter/townie bikes in my garage.

In search of an OEM Specialized saddle and grips from this period.


----------



## iamkeith (Feb 5, 2010)

Noticed this Yo Eddy parked in front of my son's middle school the other day. Could be either a student's or teacher's I suppose, but neat either way.


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

I'm a sucker for nostalgia and picked up this 1991 Rockhopper Comp today - my first bike addition in quite some time! I had this exact model and color in college in the early 90s and it was my first 'serious' MTB.

It will get cleaned up and the WeeRide will move from the '95 Ritchey Crazy Pete to this, which is a bit better for riding with my 1.5 year old son without worrying about dings, etc. 

Yes, it currently wears a kick stand! And, yes, that's an original rear Ground Control tire. The front is a period-correct Dart - exactly what I put on my old one in about 1993, when blackwalls were all the rage (and looked so good on this bike with its black rims, etc.).


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

Cleaning up well and serving it's purpose with the WeeRide!

Yeah...that's LX. Not quite as cool as Exage. 









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

I ran across this one at the local drug store today. M-900 and carbon frame pulling grocery and errand duty.


----------



## MOJO K (Jan 26, 2007)

I talk bikes with people all the time, but never take the time to take pictures unless there's something pretty rare. This, a 3rensho gone city bike dressed with a bunch of Chinese knock of components.


----------



## whatisaidwas (Apr 26, 2014)

'89 Ibis hauling a '93 Slingshot


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Ibis fade... and nice fork


----------



## whatisaidwas (Apr 26, 2014)

colker1 said:


> Ibis fade... and nice fork


Thx, that's a straight Koski fork with rack mounts by Paul Sadoff.

The long fade... My colleague Mark Mozart, while in a state of lucid beauty, was watching a sunset over the Monterey Bay. He was so enthralled that those colors became the paint scheme for this bike.

/the Slingshot has a Ritchey fork


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

whatisaidwas said:


> Thx, that's a straight Koski fork with rack mounts by Paul Sadoff.
> 
> The long fade... My colleague Mark Mozart, while in a state of lucid beauty, was watching a sunset over the Monterey Bay. He was so enthralled that those colors became the paint scheme for this bike.
> 
> /the Slingshot has a Ritchey fork


How does the rear cargo attach to the bike? I was gonna say Koski but the straight ones are not that common.


----------



## whatisaidwas (Apr 26, 2014)

colker1 said:


> How does the rear cargo attach to the bike? I was gonna say Koski but the straight ones are not that common.


The cargo extension is called an Xtracycle Free Radical now sold as the Leap, which "strech-limos" your bike, adding a back seat and a trunk. It bolts to each rear dropout and clamps near the chainstay bridge like a kickstand. This setup was my most useful shopping bicycle for many years.

My commute has changed so the Ibis is now back to "stock" with drop bars and fat tires. Pics forthcoming sometime.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

whatisaidwas said:


> The cargo extension is called an Xtracycle Free Radical now sold as the Leap, which "strech-limos" your bike, adding a back seat and a trunk. It bolts to each rear dropout and clamps near the chainstay bridge like a kickstand. This setup was my most useful shopping bicycle for many years.
> 
> My commute has changed so the Ibis is now back to "stock" with drop bars and fat tires. Pics forthcoming sometime.


Pics are required immediately.


----------



## whatisaidwas (Apr 26, 2014)

colker1 said:


> Pics are required immediately.



















Done. Also see Official Ibis Picture Thread


----------



## MattiThundrrr (Jul 6, 2019)

Is it just me, or is that pump ^^ painted to match the frame? Nice attention to detail!


----------



## MattiThundrrr (Jul 6, 2019)

Here are 931 (and counting) more posts on the subject:
Work bikes | Retrobike

*Warning: be prepared, they're quite British over there!


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

whatisaidwas said:


> View attachment 1288999
> 
> 
> View attachment 1288997
> ...


Got to love those custom Ibis. So well thought out. A laid back seat angle and tight head angle keep a short wheelbase on a large bike. The fastback stays shout high end craft not to mention the west coast psychedelic fades. Timeless bicycle... a quality you can´t associate w/ a mountain bike anymore.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

MattiThundrrr said:


> Is it just me, or is that pump ^^ painted to match the frame? Nice attention to detail!


A Silca Impero pump painted to match. All high end stuff. Koski straight fork w/ pannier bolts brazed on.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

whatisaidwas said:


> View attachment 1288999
> 
> 
> View attachment 1288997
> ...


Beautiful! Love the self-energizing rear brakes, the flag cranks, and the WTB GG headset. I had those on a couple of bikes.


----------

